# Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread



## greenidlady1 (Jan 13, 2005)

******************
January 13, 2005

Raku
Rejoicing in hope, patient in tribulation. —Romans 12:12 

Some friends gave us a piece of Raku pottery. "Each pot is hand-formed," the tag explained, "a process that allows the spirit of the artist to speak through the finished work with particular directness and intimacy." 

Once the clay has been shaped by the potter it is fired in a kiln. Then, glowing red hot, it is thrust into a smoldering sawdust pile where it remains until finished. The result is a unique product—"one of a kind," the tag on our piece insists. 

So it is with us. We bear the imprint of the Potter's hand. He too has spoken through His work "with particular directness and intimacy." Each of us is formed in a unique way for a unique work: "We are His workmanship, created in Christ Jesus for good works, which God prepared beforehand that we should walk in them" (Ephesians 2:10). 

But though we are created for good works, we're not yet finished. We must experience the kiln of affliction. Aching hearts, weary spirits, aging bodies are the processes God uses to finish the work He has begun. 

Don't fear the furnace that surrounds you. Be "patient in tribulation" and await the finished product. "Let patience have its perfect work, that you may be perfect and complete, lacking nothing" (James 1:4). —David Roper 


We are here to be perfected,
Only God our needs can see;
Rarest gems bear hardest grinding,
God's own workmanship are we. —Anon.

He who has begun a good work in you will complete it until the day of Jesus Christ. —Philippians 1:6


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 14, 2005)

*Daily Scriptures Reading*

Webby had started this a couple of months ago and it fell to the wayside, but I would like to start it again.  Sometime God will lay a scripture on your heart that you would like to post and encourge someone els.  

So this thread will be for anyone who has a scripture that they would like to share with everyone or just come here and be encourged.

I will try to post a new scripture every morning as God gives them to me.

Stay Blessed

First scripture:


* Proverbs 31:30-31 (New International Version) *
 

 *Charm is deceptive, and beauty is fleeting; * 

*    but a woman who fears the LORD is to be praised. * 

*    Give her the reward she has earned, * 

*    and let her works bring her praise at the city gate. *


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scriptures Reading*

I have started a thread with the daily bread in this discussion area.  My plan was to add the new one each day I can.
Take care,
G


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Our Daily Bread*

Daily Bread- 1/14

A Stone In The Mouth

A fool's mouth is his destruction, and his lips are the snare of his soul. —Proverbs 18:7 
We would all cringe at the thought of a mouth full of gravel. But a stone in the mouth can actually be desirable—at least that seems to be true for the cranes that inhabit the Taurus mountains of southern Turkey. 

These cranes tend to cackle a lot, especially while flying. All that noise gets the attention of eagles, who swoop down and seize them for a meal. The experienced cranes avoid this threat by picking up stones large enough to fill their mouths. This prevents them from cackling—and from becoming lunch for the eagles. 

People have a problem with their mouths too. The writer of Proverbs said, "He who guards his mouth preserves his life, but he who opens wide his lips shall have destruction" (13:3). "A fool's lips enter into contention, and his mouth calls for blows" (18:6). How many of our troubles could be prevented if we would learn to control our tongues! How much of the heartache we cause others could be avoided if we would guard our speech! 

Are you having a problem with your tongue? Try this: Ask the Lord for His help. Think before speaking. Let your words be few. Following that formula can be as effective as a stone in the mouth. —Richard De Haan 

Lord, help me watch the words I say
And keep them few and sweet,
For I don't know from day to day
Which ones I'll have to eat. —Anon.

Mind what you say, or you might say whatever comes to mind.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Our Daily Bread*

Both of those are really good!   Thanks for sharing!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Our Daily Bread*

You're very welcome.  I'll do my best to update each day!
Take care,
G


----------



## pebbles (Jan 14, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scriptures Reading*

Ladies, I've merged the two threads in one so that they can both be at the top and preserve space at the same time. 

Raquel, I've highlighted your scripture verses so that they stand out. I'll be memorizing as much as possible, and I challenge others to do the same! 

Greenidlady1, thank-you for your posts! :Rose:


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 14, 2005)

Praise Him,

We are on fire now.  The Word in one thread and prayer in another two.  We are putting the devil on notice the Saints of LHCF is on fire and he can't touch us.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 15, 2005)

LadyR said:
			
		

> Praise Him,
> 
> We are on fire now.  The Word in one thread and prayer in another two.  We are putting the devil on notice the Saints of LHCF is on fire and he can't touch us.



AMEN!!!  The enemy is going to have to step back!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 15, 2005)

January 15, 2005

Social Stomachs

Blessed are the undefiled in the way, who walk in the law of the Lord! —Psalm 119:1 

Honey ants survive in difficult times by depending on certain members of their group known as "honey pots." They take in so much nectar that they swell up until they resemble little round berries, hardly able to move. When food and water become scarce, these ants act as "social stomachs" and sustain the entire colony by dispensing what they have stored in their own bodies. 

Similarly, the messenger of God must fill his heart and mind with the truths of Scripture. Only as he is faithful in applying the Word of God to his own life can he honestly give its nourishing encouragement and exhortation to others. 

The Lord told the prophet Ezekiel to eat a scroll that contained a message full of "lamentations and mourning and woe" (Ezekiel 2:10). Because he was submissive to the Lord and applied the lesson to his own heart first, he could boldly present the life-giving message to all who would listen. 

As believers, we too must develop a "social stomach" by digesting the truths of the Bible and allowing the Spirit of God to make them a part of our lives. Then, filled with God's Word, we can speak effectively to others who are in need of spiritual food. —Mart De Haan 


As we read Your Word, O Lord,
Our spirit will be fed;
We then can share with others
That precious living bread. —D. De Haan

Jesus said, "I am the bread of life." —John 6:35


----------



## pebbles (Jan 15, 2005)

LadyR said:
			
		

> Praise Him,
> 
> We are on fire now.  The Word in one thread and prayer in another two.  We are putting the devil on notice the Saints of LHCF is on fire and he can't touch us.



AMEN! Thank-you so much, ladies, for grabbing a spiritual weapon and standing a post against the enemy with me. May God rain blessings in abundance over you!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 15, 2005)

*Scripture of the Day - Janaury 15, 2004 (By request)*


*IT's time to choose ladies who you will serve:*


*Joshua 24 (New International Version)
* 
*14 "Now fear the LORD and serve him with all faithfulness. Throw away the gods your forefathers worshiped beyond the River and in Egypt, and serve the LORD . 15 But if serving the LORD seems undesirable to you, then choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve, whether the gods your forefathers served beyond the River, or the gods of the Amorites, in whose land you are living. But as for me and my household, we will serve the LORD ." *


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Jan 15, 2005)

I for one am so glad this thread was started. Since they are now monitoring our internet use at work, I wont be able to be on as much as I was during work hours, but I'll come here every morning between 6:00 and 7:30 am to check out the daily bread. Thanks for starting this. the bread today really speaks to me. Thanks again.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 15, 2005)

LadyR said:
			
		

> *Scripture of the Day - Janaury 15, 2004 (By request)*
> 
> 
> *IT's time to choose ladies who you will serve:*
> ...



 Beautiful!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 15, 2005)

ladydee36330 said:
			
		

> I for one am so glad this thread was started. Since they are now monitoring our internet use at work, I wont be able to be on as much as I was during work hours, but I'll come here every morning between 6:00 and 7:30 am to check out the daily bread. Thanks for starting this. the bread today really speaks to me. Thanks again.




I love the Daily Bread too!  I'm so thrilled with what God is doing in our lives!


----------



## sithembile (Jan 15, 2005)

Thank you all for sharing, I'll be reading them everyday.
May God bless you all.


----------



## webby (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scriptures Reading*



			
				LadyR said:
			
		

> Webby had started this a couple of months ago and it fell to the wayside, but I would like to start it again.  Sometime God will lay a scripture on your heart that you would like to post and encourge someone els.
> 
> So this thread will be for anyone who has a scripture that they would like to share with everyone or just come here and be encourged.
> 
> ...




Thank you for picking this up. I've been in my own personal funk. I can always pray for others, but rarely for myself...this thread is right on time


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 16, 2005)

Praise the God

This is the Day that the Lord Hath Made, WE will Rejoice and be Glad in IT.

I hope everyone has a blessed Sunday. I don't know about you but I'm going to church today excepting a Word from the Lord a Word just for me.

Scripture for today. I am posting two different versions; Enjoy and Be Blessed

*January 16, 2005*


*Proverbs 3:5-7 (New International Version)*

*5 Trust in the LORD with all your heart *
*and lean not on your own understanding; *

*6 in all your ways acknowledge him, *
*and he will make your paths straight. [a] *

*7 Do not be wise in your own eyes; **fear the LORD and shun evil. *


*Proverbs 3:5-7 (Amplified Bible)
* 
*5.Lean on, trust in, and be confident in the Lord with all your heart and mind and do not rely on your own insight or understanding. *

*6In all your ways know, recognize, and acknowledge Him, and He will direct and make straight and plain your paths. **7Be not wise in your own eyes; reverently fear and worship the Lord and turn [entirely] away from evil.*


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 16, 2005)

January 16, 2005

Frightened By A Boxer

Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God. —Isaiah 41:10 

On a bright Sunday morning one of my boys, who was just a little fellow, was walking to church with me. Soon the sights and sounds of a new day invited him to skip on ahead. Suddenly his carefree progress came to an end. A few yards away was a boxer dog looking at him. Stopping abruptly, my son turned and rushed to my side. Only when his hand was securely in mine and he knew I was right beside him was he able to walk undisturbed past the boxer. 

What a picture of our pilgrimage through this world! From time to time the fierce-looking obstacles of illness, money problems, or personal conflicts appear before us, striking fear into our hearts. At first we are bewildered and life seems to be at a dead end. But then by faith we make our way to the Savior, realizing we dare not go forward without the assurance of His presence. As we completely trust in Him, He helps us face the future by walking with us each step of the way. 

If anxiety and dread are lurking on the threshold of your tomorrow, remember God's wonderful promise in Isaiah 41:10, "Fear not, for I am with you; be not dismayed, for I am your God. I will strengthen you, yes, I will help you, I will uphold you with My righteous right hand." —Dennis De Haan 


Though there are dangers untold and stern
Confronting me in the way,
Willingly still would I go, nor turn,
But trust You for grace each day. —Tovey
© 1914, Herbert G. Tovey

If you can't find a way out, look up.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 16, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> I love the Daily Bread too!  I'm so thrilled with what God is doing in our lives!



I am so glad that you and everyone else are getting a blessing from this and from Lady R's scriptures   I have done this for a while for friends and co-workers who are belivers, but YOUR prayer request thread made me think of putting this on the board also!!  Isn't it amazing how one good thing for Him can grow into a multitude of blessings?  Have a blessed day ladies!
Take care,
G


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 17, 2005)

January 17, 2005
What God Can Do

[God] delivered us from so great a death, and does deliver us; in whom we trust that He will still deliver us. —2 Corinthians 1:10 

They were called the "lost boys" of Sudan. Thousands of them fled the civil war in that country and sought refuge from the chaos and killing. Many had been taught the gospel in churches founded by missionaries, but they knew little of the world beyond their villages. 

A National Geographic article profiled one of these "lost boys" who is now resettled in the United States. He told a church congregation that he is grateful for the comforts of the US, but also for the faith he learned through hardship. "Americans believe in God," he told them, "but they don't know what God can do." 

In the crucible of testing, we move from theory to reality as we experience God's power. When there seems to be no hope, we may share Paul's feeling of being "burdened beyond measure, above strength, so that we [despair] even of life" (2 Corinthians 1:8). But we can also learn, as Paul did, that in the darkest times "we should not trust in ourselves but in God who raises the dead" (v.9). 

If God has allowed you to be in a desperate situation today, why not reconsider all that the Almighty has done and can still do. By trusting God in hardship we learn what He can do in our lives. —David McCasland 

Though weak and helpless in life's fray,
God's mighty power shall be my stay;
Without, within, He gives to me
The strength to gain the victory. —D. De Haan

God is the only ally we can always count on.


----------



## sithembile (Jan 17, 2005)

Thank you for this message greenilady! I have also found that I only began to "know" God through suffering/pain. I now thank God for those times as they strengthened my faith and my love for Him.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 17, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread - January 17, 2005*

Sorry today's Scripture is being posted so late, but I have been going through this morning.  And as I was going thru and trying not to waiver or doubt my favorite song came to my mind as well as the scripture that I think goes with the song. In addition this ties into the daily bread for today.  Trusting God even when things are going bad or so we think.


The song that came to mind was James Cleveland "Where Is Your Faith In God"

Saying that the Daily Scripture for today is:


*Hebrews 11:1 (King James Version)*

*1Now faith is the substance of things hoped for, the evidence of things not seen.*

*And now my favorite translation:*

*Hebrews 11:1 (Amplified Bible)*

*1NOW FAITH is the assurance (the confirmation, [a]the title deed) of the things [we] hope for, being the proof of things [we] do not see and the conviction of their reality [faith perceiving as real fact what is not revealed to the senses].*


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 17, 2005)

Last year I was given a mini sermon in my heart and today I found it.  I wanted to post this and I hope that it will be a blessing for someone.  It is a little long sorry:

"WHERE IS YOUR FAITH"
The definition of faith is in Hebrews 11:1 says that Faith is the assurance of things hoped for, the conviction of things not seen (The New American Standard). Another way to look at it is to say you must have frequent belief and reliance upon God.

Where is Your Faith, when you have receive the promise, but yet it look like everything is going the complete opposite of the promise. Where is Your Faith, when it seems that your children are not going in the direction that you think they should, or your relationship is falling apart. When it look like you are losing your mind. This is a question I have had to ask myself, or I should say that God had to ask me. When I didn’t think I was going to make it a small voice called to me and asked " Where is Your Faith" Is it in the Word of God or are you listening to the voice of Satan? And the funny thing abut the voice of Satan is that it can come from people who are really trying to help you, but are being used. They are the ones that says "are you sure it was God and not the devil?" They start having you question your own assurance. But that is when you have to dig deep inside, that is when you have to know that you know Your Father’s voice. As John 10:27 states " My sheep will knows my voice". Again I ask you " Where Is Your Faith" today. Is it in man, money or your job or do you have the faith in God as the men and women of the Old Testament had. Let look at one of them: Here we have Rahab a harlot or as we say today a prostitute. Hebrew 11:31 states: By faith Rahab the harlot perished not with them that were disobedient, having received the spies with peace (American Standard Version). Now she wasn’t a Israelite, nor did she serve their God, but by faith she took in His people and hid them. Now is Joshua 2:9-14 she tell the spies of Israel that she knows what their God can do and that she knows that God has promised them the land. Rahab had faith in the God of Abraham, Isaac and Jacob and for her faith not only was her life and the life of her family spare but she also became part of the line of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. 

Do you have the faith of that mustard seed that Jesus speaks of in Matthew 17:20 that can move mountain. Do you have the faith when God tells you something and shows you something ;you don’t question it you just say ok Lord if you said it then I believe it. Do you have the faith to move when God says move without question. "Where is Your Faith’ today. Hebrew 11:6 states: And without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is and that He is a rewarder of those who seek Him. (ASV). Now I like the first part "Without Faith it is impossible to please God. Starting right now we must have that mustard seed faith. To move when HE says move, to act when HE says act and to believe in the promises that HE has given us even when it doesn’t seem like the is a chance for them to transpire, because when God says yes he means yes. His yes means yes. 

Do you have that mustard seed faith today?


----------



## pebbles (Jan 17, 2005)

Wonderful! I'm really and truly being blessed!! Thank-you, ladies!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 18, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread -January 18, 2005*



 I hope everyone has blessed day

 
*Jeremiah 29:11 (New International Version)*

11 For I know the plans I have for you," declares the LORD , "plans to prosper you and not to harm you, plans to give you hope and a future. 


*Jeremiah 29:11 (New American Standard Bible)*


   11'For I know the (A)plans that I have for you,' declares the LORD, 'plans for (B)welfare and not for calamity to give you a future and a (C)hope.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 18, 2005)

*Our Daily Bread 1/18*

January 18, 2005
Tight Lines

Always be ready to give a defense to everyone who asks you a reason for the hope that is in you, with meekness and fear. —1 Peter 3:15 

Fishermen sometimes bestow this blessing on one another: "May you keep a tight line," by which we mean, "May you always have a trout on your line." 
As I've gotten older, however, I must confess that a tight line means less to me now than it once did. I get as much enjoyment from fishing as I do from catching. 

When I'm fishing, I have more time to walk streamside and enjoy the solitude and silence, and to look for places where fish might be lurking. When I try too hard to catch, I lose too many fish and the enjoyment of the day. 

Jesus calls us to be fishers of men, not catchers (Matthew 4:19). My job is to go where the fish are, walk among them, study their habitat, and learn their ways. And then to toss out a line and see if one rises to the surface. There's more enjoyment in that easy effort, and I have better results. 

So I want to fish for people, looking for opportunities to speak a word about Jesus, casting here and there, and leaving the results with God. It's more calming for me and for the fish—the folks who might get spooked by my clumsiness. 

Thus I now bless my fellow fishers with: "May you keep your line in the water." Or, as another fisherman once put it, "Always be ready" (1 Peter 3:15). —David Roper 

White are the fields for the harvest,
Workers are all too few;
Souls are awaiting the message—
Christ still depends on you. —Anon.

When you fish for souls, cast your nets in faith and draw them in with love.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 18, 2005)

Sithembile, Pebbles-
Thank YOU for your e-mails to let me know that this is a blessing.  Yesterday was a hard day and your e-mails encouraged me.
Take care,
G


----------



## pebbles (Jan 18, 2005)

Be encouraged, greenedlady1 and LadyR! HE'S ABLE!


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread - January 19, 2005*

Good morning Ladies:


Always remember that the Lord will provide even when it doesn't look like there is a way

Be Blessed and encourged


*Matthew 6 (New International Version)*


25“Therefore I tell you, do not worry about your life, what you will eat or drink; or about your body, what you will wear. Is not life more important than food, and the body more important than clothes? 26Look at the birds of the air; they do not sow or reap or store away in barns, and yet your heavenly Father feeds them. Are you not much more valuable than they? 27Who of you by worrying can add a single hour to his life[b]? 
   28“And why do you worry about clothes? See how the lilies of the field grow. They do not labor or spin. 29Yet I tell you that not even Solomon in all his splendor was dressed like one of these. 30If that is how God clothes the grass of the field, which is here today and tomorrow is thrown into the fire, will he not much more clothe you, O you of little faith? 31So do not worry, saying, ‘What shall we eat?’ or ‘What shall we drink?’ or ‘What shall we wear?’ 32For the pagans run after all these things, and your heavenly Father knows that you need them. 33But seek first his kingdom and his righteousness, and all these things will be given to you as well. 34Therefore do not worry about tomorrow, for tomorrow will worry about itself. Each day has enough trouble of its own.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 19, 2005)

LadyR,
That message was a MIGHTY blessing to me!  I have a presentation to give in a few minutes and that gave me exactly the confident peace I needed!  
God Bless,
G


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread- 1/19*

January 19, 2005
Companions

I am a companion of all who fear You. —Psalm 119:63 

Two men were neighbors—one had opened his heart to Christ and the other had not. The believer witnessed often; the other ignored him. 

One day the Christian answered a knock at his door and his neighbor stood before him with a big smile. "I finally did what you said. This morning I opened my heart to Jesus!" The two embraced and cried. Over the years, they supported and prayed for each other, and they became the best of friends. They served together in an effective jail ministry for 25 years. 

Fellowship is an essential part of what it means to be a Christian. The psalmist made this strong statement of identification with those who reverence God and keep His commands: "I am a companion of all who fear You" (Psalm 119:63). The Bible has numerous examples of companionship: David had Jonathan. Paul had Silas. Mark had Barnabas. Jesus had His disciples. The churches in Acts were made up of people who stood together in sometimes hostile and difficult circumstances. 

The church is a fellowship, a community. Our circle of Christian friends helps us in many ways as we walk together along the path God has laid out for us. They offer just the kind of companionship we need. —Dave Egner 

Lord, help us see how much we need each other
As we walk along the Christian way;
In fellowship with sister and with brother,
You will keep us growing day by day. —Hess

Christian fellowship promotes spiritual growth.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes! That message was right on time for me too!  

Thank-you!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 19, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread- 1/19*



			
				greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> January 19, 2005
> *Christian fellowship promotes spiritual growth.[b/]*


*
Amen! There are good people in the church that GOD put there to help see us through our walk with Christ. Don't miss it! :Rose:*


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 19, 2005)

Thank you ladies,


I received that scripture in my sleep.  I'm glad it was a blessing to you


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 20, 2005)

January 20, 2005
If

If you know these things, blessed are you if you do them. —John 13:17 

A new government regulation will require US foodmakers to list the amount of "trans fat" on the labels of most food products purchased in stores. Trans fat, which has been linked to heart disease, high cholesterol, and obesity, is something most people should limit or avoid altogether. The Food and Drug Administration estimates that Americans could save up to $1.8 billion in medical costs if they reduce their consumption of trans fats. 

The key word is if—a reminder that the new labeling information will benefit only those who change their eating habits. It's not what we know but what we do that counts. 

After Jesus washed His disciples' feet and told them to follow His example in serving each other, He told them: "A servant is not greater than his master; nor is he who is sent greater than he who sent him. If you know these things, blessed are you if you do them" (John 13:16-17). 

In the Bible, we learn what God wants us to do. Obedience moves that knowledge from our heads to our hands in serving others. And not only that—we ourselves are blessed when we obey what God's Word tells us to do. But it all depends on one little word—if. —David McCasland 

The blessings of the Lord are known
By those who will obey;
His wisdom, truth, and love are shown
To all who choose His way. —D. De Haan

The way of obedience is the way of blessing.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 20, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread - January 20, 2005*

Good morning ladies:

*Romans 8 (New International Version)*


*More Than Conquerors *

28And we know that in all things God works for the good of those who love him,[j] who[k] have been called according to his purpose. 29For those God foreknew he also predestined to be conformed to the likeness of his Son, that he might be the firstborn among many brothers. 30And those he predestined, he also called; those he called, he also justified; those he justified, he also glorified. 
   31What, then, shall we say in response to this? If God is for us, who can be against us? 32He who did not spare his own Son, but gave him up for us all–how will he not also, along with him, graciously give us all things? 33Who will bring any charge against those whom God has chosen? It is God who justifies. 34Who is he that condemns? Christ Jesus, who died - more than that, who was raised to life - is at the right hand of God and is also interceding for us. 35Who shall separate us from the love of Christ? Shall trouble or hardship or persecution or famine or nakedness or danger or sword? 36As it is written: “For your sake we face death all day long; 
      we are considered as sheep to be slaughtered.”[l] 37No, in all these things we are more than conquerors through him who loved us. 38For I am convinced that neither death nor life, neither angels nor demons,[m] neither the present nor the future, nor any powers, 39neither height nor depth, nor anything else in all creation, will be able to separate us from the love of God that is in Christ Jesus our Lord.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 21, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread- 1/21*

January 21, 2005
Say So

Let us continually offer the sacrifice of praise to God, that is, the fruit of our lips, giving thanks to His name. —Hebrews 13:15 

Mel Trotter was a drunken barber whose salvation not only turned his own life around but also changed thousands of others. He was saved in 1897 in Chicago at the Pacific Garden Mission, and not long afterward was named director of the City Rescue Mission in Grand Rapids, Michigan. 

Thirty-five years later, at a meeting at the mission, Mel Trotter was conducting "Say-So" time. He asked people in the crowd to testify how Jesus had saved them. That night, a 14-year-old boy stood up and said simply, "I'm glad Jesus saved me. Amen." Trotter remarked, "That's the finest testimony I ever heard." Encouraged by those words from such an important leader, that teenager, Mel Johnson, went on to become a Christian leader in his own right. 

Young Mel was encouraged to say so, and he did. Six little words, followed by an encouraging comment. A testimony and an affirmation led to a life of service for God. 

Let's look for opportunities to offer "the fruit of our lips," to tell others that Jesus is Lord and that He saved us. Tell your own salvation story, and ask others to share theirs as well—as a "sacrifice of praise to God" (Hebrews 13:15). Whether we are children, teens, or adults, we who belong to Jesus Christ need to stand up and "say so." —Dave Branon 

Tell me the story of Jesus,
Write on my heart every word;
Tell me the story most precious,
Sweetest that ever was heard! —Crosby

The more you love Jesus, the more you'll talk about Him.


----------



## Nyambura (Jan 22, 2005)

Thank you, ladies, for your posts. I have written down a number of passages from here to take with me to work as encouraging reminders throughout the day.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 22, 2005)

Nyambura,
Wonderful!  I'm so glad you are getting a blessing from God's words. 
Take care,
G


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 22, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread - 1/22*

January 22, 2005

Against The Flow

Do not be conformed to this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. —Romans 12:2 

Two college students in Moorhead, Minnesota, painted a mural on the wall outside their dormitory room. According to USA Today, it showed a school of fish all swimming in the same direction except for a single fish heading the opposite way. 

The one fish was intended to be the age-old symbol for Christ. Printed on the picture were the words, "Go against the flow." University officials, arguing that the mural might offend non-Christians, ordered the students to paint over it. 

In obedience to our Master, we must be willing to go against the flow of society. As we follow Jesus, our motives, values, and habits are bound to be different from those who are not Christians. That's the way it was in the first century when the pagans were puzzled and convicted by the lifestyle of Christians. Peter wrote, "They think it strange that you do not run with them in the same flood of dissipation, speaking evil of you" (1 Peter 4:4). 

When we are marching to the beat of a different drummer, of course we will be out of step with certain aspects of society. This takes conviction, courage, and courtesy. But by God's enabling grace we can be disturbingly different—and effectively different too. —Vernon Grounds 


Some will hate you, some will love you;
Some will flatter, some will slight;
Cease from man and look above you,
Trust in God and do the right. —Macleod

When we walk with the Lord, we'll be out of step with the world.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 23, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread - 1/23*

January 23, 2005

Eager For Heaven

The street of the city was pure gold, like transparent glass. —Revelation 21:21 

My neighbor Jasmine, age 9, was sitting on the front porch with me one summer evening. Out of the blue she started talking about her bad choices and how she needed God's forgiveness. We talked and prayed together and she asked Jesus to be her Savior. 

Questions about heaven started pouring out of her: "Are the streets really gold? Will my mom be there? What if she isn't? Will I have a bed, or will I sleep on a cloud? What will I eat?" I assured her that heaven would be a perfect home, and that she would be with Jesus, who would give her everything she needed. She replied with excitement, "Well, then let's go right now!" 

The apostle Paul had a heavenly perspective too (Philippians 1:23). His testimony was, "To me, to live is Christ, and to die is gain" (v.21). He knew that this life was about knowing, trusting, and serving God. But he also knew that life in heaven would be "far better" because he would "be with Christ" (v.23). He wanted to stay here so that he could minister to the Philippians and others, but he was ready to go to heaven at any time to see Jesus. 

Jasmine is ready to go now. Are we as eager for heaven as she is? —Anne Cetas 


No matter what we learn of God
And of the fullness of His grace,
The picture will not be complete
Until we meet Him face-to-face. —Branon

Those who have their hearts fixed on heaven will hold loosely the things of earth.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 24, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread - 1/24*

January 24, 2005
Goodness And Grace

I have heard of You . . . but now my eye sees You. Therefore I abhor myself, and repent in dust and ashes. —Job 42:5-6 

A teenager whose father is abusive said to me, "I want to be a good man like my Sunday school teacher and like you, not like my dad." 

Knowing his Sunday school teacher, I could certainly agree that he was a "good man," and I was grateful that he also saw me as "good." I do want to be reverent, kind, forgiving, pure in my lifestyle, and obedient to God. But I also know the sinfulness of my own heart and how dependent I am on God's goodness and grace. 

The Lord spoke of Job as "a blameless and upright man, one who fears God and shuns evil" (Job 1:8). Yet after all his trials, Job said, "I abhor myself, and repent in dust and ashes" (42:6). Even after reflecting on his own goodness (29:1-25), he knew the condition of his heart. 

From a human perspective, many people may be described as "good." But God sees the disobedience, selfishness, and hate that lie deep within all of us. He also knows that we have spiritual blind spots. And when He opens our eyes to see ourselves as He does, we understand why a "good man" like Job said he abhorred himself. 

Lord, help us to be good but never to lose sight of our sinfulness and unworthiness. Thank You for the forgiveness You offer us in Christ. —Herb Vander Lugt 

Teach me, Lord, my true condition,
Bring me, childlike, to Your side;
May I never trust my goodness—
Only in Your grace abide. —Anon.

Even the best people have nothing to boast about.


----------



## GodsPromises (Jan 24, 2005)

Ladies,

I'm still here, just been down with the flu since Friday.

Hopefully, I will be back full stream ahead tommorw.

But for today, I'm going to cheat a little:

"This is the Day that the Lord Hath Made I will rejoice and be glad in it" Ps.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 24, 2005)

LadyR said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I'm still here, just been down with the flu since Friday.
> 
> ...



Get better soon!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 25, 2005)

January 25, 2005
God's Delight

When He saw the multitudes, He was moved with compassion for them. —Matthew 9:36 

A Scottish preacher spoke of evangelism as a fellowship of reconciled, forgiven sinners who don't simply preach but live out their faith. They also offer to others the same reconciliation and forgiveness they have received from God. 

The apostle Paul expressed the same conviction: "Christ Jesus came into the world to save sinners, of whom I am chief" (1 Timothy 1:15). Once a blasphemer and persecutor of Christians, Paul believed that God's mercy was shown to him, the worst of sinners, as an example to other sinners who would later believe on Christ (v.16). 

Whenever we testify that God has forgiven us and provided eternal life through faith in Christ, we're declaring that God is a saving God. Yet, when we observe destructive lifestyles among people, it's easy to write them off. 

Instead, we should look at them as Christ does. "When He saw the multitudes, He was moved with compassion for them" (Matthew 9:36). 
Jesus said He came not to condemn the world but to save it (John 3:17). Rather than condemning people, we should say, "Who am I to condemn others, when God has forgiven me so generously?" God delights to use forgiven sinners to reach other sinners. —Joanie Yoder 

Love is giving for the world's needs,
Love is sharing as the Lord leads,
Love is caring when the world cries,
Love is compassion with Christlike eyes. —Brandt

To love sinners is to be like Jesus.


----------



## JenJen2721 (Jan 26, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> Love is giving for the world's needs,
> Love is sharing as the Lord leads,
> Love is caring when the world cries,
> Love is compassion with Christlike eyes. —Brandt
> ...



I love that! Beautiful!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 26, 2005)

LadyR said:
			
		

> Ladies,
> 
> I'm still here, just been down with the flu since Friday.
> 
> ...




Feel better, LadyR!


----------



## pebbles (Jan 26, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> January 25, 2005
> God's Delight
> 
> When He saw the multitudes, He was moved with compassion for them. —Matthew 9:36
> ...



Beautiful!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread- 1/26*

January 26, 2005
Tried And True

Most men will proclaim each his own goodness, but who can find a faithful man? —Proverbs 20:6 

We are often disappointed by the unfaithfulness of people. A family member promises to write, but months go by without a letter. A pastor says he will visit when we are sick, but he doesn't make it to the hospital or to our home. A friend agrees to be there for us in our bereavement but doesn't even call. 

Others tell us they will pray for us but quickly forget our need. Someone promises to do an important task for us but never follows through. We ask ourselves, "Who can find a faithful man?" (Proverbs 20:6). 

We can do very little about the unfaithfulness of others. But we can do a lot about our faithfulness to others. When we make a promise we must keep it. When we tell someone we will pray for them, we need to follow through and do it. When we proclaim our loyalty and love for others, we can do little things that show them we mean it. 

The apostle Paul said that one fruit of the Spirit is faithfulness (Galatians 5:22). God will create in us a steadfast spirit if we take seriously what we tell others we will do for them, and if we follow through. 

Ask God to make you a person whom others can count on—a person who is tried and true. —David Roper 

Lord, grant to me a faithfulness
In what I say and do
So others will be confident
That I will follow through. —D. De Haan

Faithfulness in little things is a great thing.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 27, 2005)

January 27, 2005
"Consumer Christianity"

If anyone desires to come after Me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow Me. —Luke 9:23 


In his book The Empty Church, historian Thomas C. Reeves says: "Christianity in modern America . . . tends to be easy, upbeat, convenient, and compatible. It does not require self-sacrifice, discipline, humility, an otherworldly outlook, a zeal for souls, a fear as well as love of God. There is little guilt and no punishment, and the payoff in heaven is virtually certain. What we now have might best be labeled 'Consumer Christianity.' The cost is low and customer satisfaction seems guaranteed." 

If we were only customers of Almighty God, we could be selective in our faith and reject anything we didn't like. But that's not an idea we get from Jesus. He pointed us to a cross, not to a spiritual check-out counter. He said: "If anyone desires to come after Me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross daily, and follow Me. For whoever desires to save his life will lose it, but whoever loses his life for My sake will save it" (Luke 9:23-24). Christ died on a cross for our sins, not for our satisfaction. And He calls us to trust in Him, then follow Him with a life of self-denial. 

In a world where the customer is always right, it takes radical obedience to God to keep from buying into "Consumer Christianity." —David McCasland 

When Jesus said to follow Him
Regardless of the cost,
He promised He would surely give
Much more than would be lost. —Sper

Following Jesus is not always easy, but it's always right.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 27, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> Following Jesus is not always easy, but it's always right.


Ain't that the truth!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread -1/28*

January 28, 2005
Ants And Elephant Seals

Awake to righteousness, and do not sin; for some do not have the knowledge of God. —1 Corinthians 15:34 

Elephant seals spend most of their lives sleeping. Science News magazine reports, "Male elephant seals measure 16 feet from trunk-like nose to flipper, and they weigh about 3 tons. Occasionally, a seal will use a front flipper—incredibly tiny for such a massive creature—to scratch itself or flip sun-shielding sand on its body." Otherwise these huge animals are basically motionless. 

The article goes on to state that because they don't eat while on land during the breeding season, they sleep most of the time. Besides scratching, dirt-flipping, or rolling over, these ponderous animals seldom move. 

By contrast, the little ant seems tireless as it goes about its industrious work of storing up food for the colony. The writer of Proverbs commends the diligence of the ant, citing her active ways as a model for people who would live wisely. 

There's a spiritual lesson here. Christians who pattern their service after the ant get things done for the Lord. But others, like the elephant seal, scarcely move. They seem to be barely alive spiritually, as if they are conserving their energy for some huge effort later on. But the time to get busy for Christ is now, even though our talents may seem insignificant. 

Imitate the ant, not the elephant seal. —Dave Egner 

Lord Christ, we humbly ask
Of Thee the power and will
With fear and meekness every task
Of duty to fulfill. —Montgomery

Many Christians do nothing, but no Christian has nothing to do.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 31, 2005)

January 31, 2005

A Vase Full Of Good Intentions

To him who knows to do good and does not do it, to him it is sin. —James 4:17 

In a Peanuts cartoon by Charles Schulz, Marcie gives her schoolteacher some flowers. Not to be outdone, Peppermint Patty says to the teacher, "I thought about doing the same thing, Ma'am, but I never got around to it. Could you use a vase full of good intentions?" 

We've all had intentions of doing something good but then failed to follow through. We may want to make a phone call to check up on a friend, or visit a sick neighbor, or write a note of encouragement to a loved one. But we don't take the time. 

Some people know that Jesus Christ is the only way to heaven, and they plan to trust in Him someday. Yet they keep putting it off. They may have good intentions, but that won't bring salvation. 

As Christians, we may say that we want to grow closer to the Lord, but somehow we don't make the time to read the Word of God or to pray. 

James has some strong words about our problem of not taking action: "To him who knows to do good and does not do it, to him it is sin" (4:17). 

Is there something you've been putting off? Write that card or letter today. Visit that sick friend. A vase full of good intentions never brightened anyone's day. —Anne Cetas 


"I do intend to do Your will"
Is what we often tell the Lord,
But what will honor Him the most
Are deeds of love to back our word. —D. De Haan

Good intentions are no good until they are put into action.


----------



## pebbles (Jan 31, 2005)

That was beautiful, greenidlady1! What a wonderful reminder!


----------



## BlkHoneyLuv2U (Jan 31, 2005)

Thanks greenidlady, I'm getting started today on some things I've put off for far too long.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 31, 2005)

You're welcome Pebbles and LadyDee!  I needed the reminder too


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 7, 2005)

February 7, 2005 
"Soft Time"


When the fullness of the time had come, God sent forth His Son, born of a woman, born under the law. —Galatians 4:4 

After studying the behavior of thousands of cell-phone users, James Katz, a professor of communication at Rutgers University, has concluded that the cell phone has changed the nature of the way we think of time. Researchers now speak of the US as living in "soft time." This term has been coined to describe the thinking of a cell-phone user who calls at 8:20 to say he will be late for the 8:30 meeting, arrives at 8:45, and considers himself on time because he called ahead. 

Unlike us, God is always on time. While we may struggle to understand why He doesn't act in world events or in our personal lives as speedily as we think He should, the Bible proclaims the punctuality of the Almighty according to His plan. Galatians 4:4-5 says, "When the fullness of the time had come, God sent forth His Son, born of a woman, born under the law, to redeem those who were under the law, that we might receive the adoption as sons." And Romans 5:6, "When we were still without strength, in due time [at just the right time] Christ died for the ungodly." 

We can trust this same wise and loving God, who has never been late in His eternal plan, to be right on time in every detail of our lives. —David 
McCasland 

God's thoughts are above human knowledge—
He moves in mysterious ways
To work out eternity's purpose
Through time's short procession of days. —Stiefel

God's timing is always right.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 8, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> February 7, 2005
> "Soft Time"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JenJen2721 (Feb 10, 2005)

Greenidlady,

Thank you for continuing to post these.  I always can find comfort in knowing that God is always on time! No matter what I'm going through, even when it feels like there's no end in sight.  God will always come to the rescue!


----------



## Nyambura (Feb 10, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> January 25, 2005
> God's Delight
> 
> When He saw the multitudes, He was moved with compassion for them. —Matthew 9:36
> ...


 
 Thanks, Greenidlady1!  This message came for me right on time!


----------



## GodsPromises (Feb 11, 2005)

*Re: Daily Scripture Readings and Our Daily Bread - Scripture Reading - 2/17/05*

I'm back with the daily scripture reading, but anyone can post as the sprit leads them, so if I don't someone else please pick it up:


*Psalm 34 (New International Version)*

*New International Version (NIV)* 


*Psalm 34*

*Of David. When he pretended to be insane before Abimelech, who drove him away, and he left. *

   1 [a] I will extol the LORD at all times; 


    his praise will always be on my lips. 

    2 My soul will boast in the LORD ; 

    let the afflicted hear and rejoice. 

    3 Glorify the LORD with me; 

    let us exalt his name together. 



    4 I sought the LORD , and he answered me; 

    he delivered me from all my fears. 

    5 Those who look to him are radiant; 

    their faces are never covered with shame. 

    6 This poor man called, and the LORD heard him; 

    he saved him out of all his troubles. 

    7 The angel of the LORD encamps around those who fear him, 

    and he delivers them. 



    8 Taste and see that the LORD is good; 

    blessed is the man who takes refuge in him. 

    9 Fear the LORD , you his saints, 

    for those who fear him lack nothing. 

    10 The lions may grow weak and hungry, 

    but those who seek the LORD lack no good thing. 



    11 Come, my children, listen to me; 

    I will teach you the fear of the LORD . 

    12 Whoever of you loves life 

    and desires to see many good days, 

    13 keep your tongue from evil 

    and your lips from speaking lies. 

    14 Turn from evil and do good; 

    seek peace and pursue it. 



    15 The eyes of the LORD are on the righteous 

    and his ears are attentive to their cry; 

    16 the face of the LORD is against those who do evil, 

    to cut off the memory of them from the earth. 



    17 The righteous cry out, and the LORD hears them; 

    he delivers them from all their troubles. 

    18 The LORD is close to the brokenhearted 

    and saves those who are crushed in spirit. 



    19 A righteous man may have many troubles, 

    but the LORD delivers him from them all; 

    20 he protects all his bones, 

    not one of them will be broken. 



    21 Evil will slay the wicked; 

    the foes of the righteous will be condemned. 

    22 The LORD redeems his servants;     no one will be condemned who takes refuge in him.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 12, 2005)

JenJen and Nyamboura, you're welcome!  I'm so happy this is a blessing for you 
Take care,
G


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 12, 2005)

February 12, 2005 

The Leviticus Reminder

I am the Lord your God. You shall therefore consecrate yourselves, and you shall be holy; for I am holy. —Leviticus 11:44

If you are following the Bible reading schedule in Our Daily Bread, you've been in the book of Leviticus lately. Leviticus may be one of the least-read books in the Bible, and you might be wondering what its purpose really is. Why all those laws and rules about clean and unclean animals? (ch.11). What message was God giving to the Israelites—and to us? 

Bible commentator Gordon Wenham says, "As the laws distinguished clean from unclean animals, so the people were reminded that God had distinguished them from all the other nations on earth to be His own possession. . . . Man's highest duty is to imitate his creator." 

Five times in Leviticus God says, "Be holy, for I am holy" (11:44-45; 19:2; 20:7,26). And forty-five times He says, "I am the Lord" or "I am the Lord your God." One of the most important themes in the book is God's call for His people to be holy. Jesus echoed that theme when He said, "You shall be perfect as your Father in heaven is perfect" (Matthew 5:48). 

As you read Leviticus 11, remember that you are special to God and are to "proclaim the praises of Him who called you out of darkness into His marvelous light" (1 Peter 2:9). 

We need the Leviticus reminder every day. —Anne Cetas 


Some portions of the Word of God
Are difficult to read,
But God will help us understand
Rich truths He'd have us heed. —D. De Haan

Study the Bible to be wise; believe it to be safe; practice it to be holy.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 13, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> February 12, 2005
> 
> The Leviticus Reminder
> 
> ...




Thank-you for that reminder!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 16, 2005)

February 16, 2005 

Temporary Tears

May the God of all grace, . . . after you have suffered a while, perfect, establish, strengthen, and settle you. —1 Peter 5:10 

Author George MacDonald wrote, "God has come to wipe away our tears. He is doing it; He will have it done as soon as He can; and until He can He would have them flow without bitterness; to which end He tells us it is a blessed thing to mourn because of the comfort that is on its way." 

While we wait for that comfort, we can be assured that God will not allow us to be tested beyond our ability to bear the trial. Every difficult circumstance is timed with exact precision. Every hard situation is screened through His perfect love. We will not suffer one moment more, nor will we suffer more intensely than is necessary. "To a close-shorn sheep God gives wind by measure" goes an old Basque saying. In other words, God will not allow those most vulnerable to life's difficulties to be overtaken by them. 

There may be deep waters through which you must wade; there may be fires through which the ore of your character must pass. But in the midst of them God promises to be your partner, companion, and faithful friend. He will "perfect, establish, strengthen, and settle you" (1 Peter 5:10). 

And then, when He has finished His work, He will take you home to heaven and wipe away all your tears—forever (Revelation 21:4). —David Roper 

He knows our burdens and our crosses,
Those things that hurt, our trials and losses;
He cares for every soul that cries—
God wipes the tears from weeping eyes. —Brandt

Tears are often the telescope by which we can see into heaven.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 16, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> February 16, 2005
> 
> Temporary Tears
> 
> ...




Thank-you! That was right on time!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 16, 2005)

You're welcome lady!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 17, 2005)

February 17, 2005 
"Godhelp"

Blessed is he whose transgression is forgiven, whose sin is covered. —Psalm 32:1 

A man arrested for the murder of a 12-year-old girl was also suspected of other killings. When police searched his computer, they found a file labeled "My Sins," but it couldn't be opened because it was protected with a password. A computer expert went to work using software to break the code. After 16 hours and billions of combinations, he found this password: "Godhelp." The file detailed six brutal crimes, including rape and murder. 

I wonder if that man had created the file and its unique password because of the overwhelming burden of guilt for what he had done. Perhaps he knew that only God could help him deal with the enormity of his crimes. 

We all have past sins that weigh us down. We may feel as David did when he wrote that God's hand was heavy upon him day and night and that his "vitality was turned into the drought of summer" (Psalm 32:4). 

Yet relief can come. David said, "I acknowledged my sin to You . . . . I said, 'I will confess my transgressions to the Lord,' and You forgave the iniquity of my sin" (v.5). 

The miracle of God's forgiveness does not remove the consequences of our sins. But when we confess our sins to Him, He will forgive us and cleanse us (1 John 1:9). His mercy and help are sure. —David McCasland 

Lord, give me courage to confess,
To bare my sinful heart to Thee;
Thy full forgiveness I would know
And from this weight of guilt be free. —D. De Haan

When God forgives, He removes the sin and restores the sinner.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 17, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> February 17, 2005
> "Godhelp"
> 
> Blessed is he whose transgression is forgiven, whose sin is covered. —Psalm 32:1
> ...




Thank God for His grace!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 18, 2005)

February 18, 2005 
Hearing And Doing

Be doers of the Word, and not hearers only, deceiving yourselves. —James 1:22 

I read about a man in New York City who died at the age of 63 without ever having had a job. He spent his entire adult life in college. He had acquired so many academic degrees that they looked like the alphabet behind his name. 
Why did this man spend his entire life in college? 

When he was a child, a wealthy relative died who had named him as a beneficiary in his will. It stated that he was to be given enough money to support him every year as long as he stayed in school. And it was to be discontinued when he had completed his education. 

The man met the terms of the will, but by staying in school indefinitely he turned a technicality into a steady income for life—something his benefactor never intended. Unfortunately, he spent thousands of hours listening to professors and reading books but never "doing." He acquired more and more knowledge but didn't put it into practice. 

This reminds me of what James said: "Be doers of the Word, and not hearers only" (1:22). If we read the Bible or listen as it is taught but fail to put to work what we have learned, we are as bad as that man with his string of degrees. His education was of no practical benefit to anyone. 

Hearing must be matched by doing. —Richard De Haan 

We take delight to read God's Word
And say, "Oh, yes, it's true!"
But it's of little use to us
Unless we hear and do. —D. De Haan

Open your Bible prayerfully, read it carefully, obey it joyfully.


----------



## pebbles (Feb 18, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> Open your Bible prayerfully, read it carefully, obey it joyfully.



Thank-you!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 19, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> Thank-you!


You're welcome lady!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 19, 2005)

February 19, 2005 

Serving With Limitations

My grace is sufficient for you, for My strength is made perfect in weakness. —2 Corinthians 12:9 

When he was not yet 4 years old, Itzhak Perlman was stricken by polio, making him unable to use his legs. But he compensated for that loss by devoting himself to his violin. In the years that followed, he delighted multitudes of people with his music. He lost the use of his legs but his music gave him wings. What an inspiring example of devotion! 

Some of God's servants have shown a similar devotion to their Lord. They have suffered the loss of certain abilities but have been inspired to develop other capacities for service. For example, when William Booth, the founder of the Salvation Army, discovered that he was going blind, he did not surrender to despair. With a positive outlook, he told his colleagues that he had served Christ while he could see, and he would do his utmost to serve Him even when blind. 

What motivates Christians to keep on serving and following Jesus to the best of their ability despite loss or hardship? Like Abraham, we live by faith. We look beyond this life and wait "for the city . . . whose builder and maker is God" (Hebrews 11:10). It's "a better . . . heavenly country" (v.16). 

May the Holy Spirit empower us to glorify Christ—no matter what our limitations. —Vernon Grounds 

Give me, Savior, a purpose deep,
In joy or sorrow Thy trust to keep;
And so through trouble, care, and strife,
Glorify Thee in my daily life. —Bell

Circumstances that imprison us cannot limit God's work through us.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 3, 2005)

March 3, 2005 

Where To Look
Let us run . . . , looking unto Jesus. —Hebrews 12:1-2 

Let's see. What is the crisis of the day? It could be terrorism and its random threat. Or the economy and the fear that we will run out of money before we run out of time. Maybe it's a personal crisis with no foreseeable solution—a tragedy or a failure too great to bear. 

Before we fall under the weight of our accumulated fears, we would do well to look back to a 20th-century woman who bore sadness, pain, and heartache with grace. Corrie ten Boom lived through the hellish life of Nazi concentration camps—a place where hope was lost for most people. She survived to tell her story of unfaltering faith and tight-fisted hope in God. She saw the face of evil up close and personal. She saw some of the most inhumane acts man can do to man. And when she came out of it all, she said this: "If you look at the world, you'll be distressed. If you look within, you'll be depressed. But if you look at Christ, you'll be at rest." 

Where are you looking? Are you focusing on the world and its dangers? Are you gazing at yourself, hoping to find your own answers? Or are you looking to Jesus, the author and finisher of your faith? (Hebrews 12:1-2). In an uncertain world, we must keep looking to Him. —Dave Branon 


Looking to Jesus, my spirit is blest,
The world is in turmoil, in Him I have rest;
The sea of my life around me may roar,
When I look to Jesus, I hear it no more. —Anon.


When your world is falling apart, trust Jesus to hold it together.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 8, 2005)

*Our Daily Bread- 3/8*

March 8, 2005 

Weight Loss

Let us lay aside every weight, and the sin which so easily ensnares us. —Hebrews 12:1 

The army of Alexander the Great was advancing on Persia. At one critical point, it appeared that his troops might be defeated. The soldiers had taken so much plunder from their previous campaigns that they had become weighted down and were losing their effectiveness in combat. 

Alexander commanded that all the spoils be thrown into a heap and burned. The men complained bitterly but soon saw the wisdom of the order. Someone wrote, "It was as if wings had been given to them—they walked lightly again." Victory was assured. 

As soldiers of Christ, we must rid ourselves of anything that hinders us in the conflict with our spiritual enemy. To fight the battle effectively, we must be clad only with the armor of God (Ephesians 6:11-17). 

The Bible also likens Christians to runners. To win the race, we must "lay aside every weight" that would drag us down and rob us of our strength and endurance (Hebrews 12:1). This weight may be an excessive desire for possessions, the captivating love of money, an endless pursuit of pleasure, slavery to sinful passions, or a burdensome legalism. 

Yes, if we are to fight the good fight of faith and run the spiritual race with endurance, the watchword must be: Off with the weight! —Richard De Haan 


Fight the good fight with all thy might!
Christ is thy strength and Christ thy right;
Lay hold on life and it shall be
Thy joy and crown eternally. —Monsell


If your Christian life is a drag, worldly weights may be holding you back.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 13, 2005)

*Our Daily Bread- 3/13*

March 13, 2005 

Stars & Sand

He counts the number of the stars; He calls them all by name. —Psalm 147:4

A team led by an Australian astronomer calculated the number of stars in the known universe to be 70 sextillion—7 followed by 22 zeros. That unfathomable number is said to be more than the grains of sand in every beach and every desert on earth. The calculation was the by-product of research on the development of galaxies. One team member said, "Finding the number of stars is not really the research we were doing, but it was a nice result to play around with." 

Having an estimate of the number of stars can help us praise God with greater awe and wonder. Psalm 147 says: "It is good to sing praises to our God; for it is pleasant, and praise is beautiful. . . . He counts the number of the stars; He calls them all by name. Great is our Lord, and mighty in power; His understanding is infinite" (vv.1,4-5). 

This psalm not only presents God's majesty, but it also affirms His personal concern for each of us. He "heals the brokenhearted" (v.3), "lifts up the humble" (v.6), and "takes pleasure in those who fear Him, in those who hope in His mercy" (v.11). 

Let's praise the great God of stars and sand who knows and cares for each one of us. —David McCasland 


The God who made the firmament,
Who made the deepest sea,
The God who put the stars in place
Is the God who cares for me. —Berg

All creation points to the almighty Creator.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Our Daily Bread- 3/13*

Wonderful! I absolutely love the Daily bread. It is really blessing me.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Re: Our Daily Bread- 3/13*



			
				pebbles said:
			
		

> Wonderful! I absolutely love the Daily bread. It is really blessing me.



I am so glad!  I love getting your messages that they are blessing you!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 14, 2005)

*Our Daily Bread- 3/14*

March 14, 2005 

Change The World?

I was hungry and you gave Me food; I was thirsty and you gave Me drink. —Matthew 25:35 

When my son Steve came home from a concert recently, he had with him a free T-shirt and a brochure for an organization that helps needy children in a far-off continent. Apparently, one of the singers had issued a challenge. 

"We wanted to change the world with our music," he said, "but often all we do is sing. We decided that we were going to take action to change some lives, so we started supporting some needy kids." Then he set forth the challenge, which Steve accepted. He then talked with his Bible-study group at church about supporting a child each month. 

Most of us want to change the world for the better, but the job seems too big. So what if we decided to do at least one thing to change just one person's life? In the name of Jesus, who said that providing physical help would be the same as helping our Savior Himself (Matthew 25:35-36), what if we reached out to one person with food, or clothing, or transportation? And what if that person, wondering about our motive, asks why we helped? We could then help change that person's life for eternity by introducing him or her to the Savior. 

Change the world? Let's start with changing one person in Jesus' name. —Dave Branon 

Do a deed of simple kindness,
Though its end you may not see;
It may reach, like widening ripples,
Down a long eternity. —Norris

Wherever a human being exists, there is an opportunity to do a kindness. —Seneca


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 20, 2005)

*Our Daily Bread- 3/20*

March 20, 2005 

The Way To Praise Him

Blessed is the King who comes in the name of the Lord! —Luke 19:38 
The triumphal entry of Jesus into Jerusalem a few days before His death focused attention on Christ as Lord. When Jesus sent His disciples to get the colt He was to ride, He instructed them to tell its owners, "The Lord has need of it" (Luke 19:31). And when the crowds shouted their praise, they quoted Psalm 118:26, saying, "Blessed is the King who comes in the name of the Lord!" (Luke 19:38). 

Jesus is Lord. His is "the name which is above every name" (Philippians 2:9). The word Lord refers to His sovereignty. He is the King, and every believer in Him is a member of His kingdom. 

We make Jesus the Lord of our lives by bowing to His authority as King. This means we live in obedience to Him. Don't be like the man who claimed to be a Christian but chose to live in sin. When his minister confronted him, he glibly replied, "Don't worry, pastor. It's okay. I'm just a bad Christian." 

It's not okay. Not at all! Not for a member of Christ's kingdom (Luke 6:43-49). 

On this Palm Sunday, make sure you're honoring Him with your deeds as well as with your words. Then you can join with others in proclaiming, "Jesus is Lord!" —Dave Egner 


Worthy is God of our worship,
Worthy is He of our praise;
Magnify Him with thanksgiving—
Gladly our voices we raise. —Anon.

To follow Christ is to take Him as your Savior and your Lord.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 23, 2005)

March 23, 2005 

Open Bible

I will speak of Your testimonies also before kings, and will not be ashamed. —Psalm 119:46 

Many hotels in countries around the world have a Bible in each room. Just open a drawer and you'll find it. 

But during a recent hotel stay, I was surprised to see an open Bible placed prominently on a table in the lobby. And when I reached my room, instead of the Bible being in a drawer, it was lying open on the desk. My guess is that the owner decided to draw people's attention to the presence of God and His Word as they travel—often alone and sometimes in great need. 

This caused me to ponder my own response to the Scriptures. Is the Bible open in my heart for people to see? Do my actions give evidence that I'm meditating on God's Word? 

Psalm 119 is filled with praise for the wonder of God's Word, along with the writer's promise to live by it and share it with others. "I will walk at liberty, for I seek Your precepts," he wrote. "I will speak of Your testimonies also before kings, and will not be ashamed. And I will delight myself in Your commandments, which I love. . . . And I will meditate on Your statutes" (vv.45-47). 

Since every life is an open book, let's seek to demonstrate the love and power of God's Word, the Bible, for everyone to see. —David McCasland 


We are the only Bible 
The careless world will read;
We are the sinner's gospel,
We are the scoffer's creed. —Flint

Of all the commentaries on the Scriptures, good examples are the best. —John Donne


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 28, 2005)

*Our Daily Bread- 3/28*

March 28, 2005 

The Center Of History

Simon Peter answered and said, "You are the Christ, the Son of the living God." —Matthew 16:16 

In its biographical archives, The Washington Post identifies famous people with a single vocational notice, such as "home-run king" or "motion-picture star." According to a reporter, one of these files is marked, "Jesus Christ (martyr)." 

Every individual who considers Jesus Christ makes some judgment about Him. French philosopher and historian Ernest Renan said, "All history is incomprehensible without Christ." American author Ralph Waldo Emerson concluded, "His name is not so much written but plowed into the history of the world." 

Kenneth Scott Latourette, former chairman of the department of religion at Yale Graduate School, wrote, "That short life of Jesus has been the most influential ever lived. Through Him millions have been transformed and have begun to live the life which He exemplified. Gauged by the consequences which have followed, the birth, life, and death and resurrection of Jesus have been the most important events in the history of man." 

What label do you put on Jesus Christ? If you agree that He is who He claimed to be, then let Him who is the center of history be not only the center of your creed but also the object of your loyalty and love. —Haddon Robinson 

Christ wants to be the center of your life,
The reason for your being here at all;
He gave Himself a sacrifice for you,
And now He waits for you to hear His call. —Hess

Your decision about Jesus determines your destiny.


----------



## pebbles (Mar 28, 2005)

*Re: Our Daily Bread- 3/28*

Thank-you so much for continuing to post these, greenidlady1! They really bless me.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Apr 1, 2005)

*Broken Things*

*Read:*
*Psalm 31:9-24 *

*I am like a broken vessel. —Psalm 31:12 *

*Bible In One Year: 1 Samuel 21-24 *

Few unbroken lives in this world are useful to God. Few men and women can fulfill their hopes and plans without some interruption and disappointment along the way. 

But man's disappointments are often God's appointments, and the things we believe are tragedies may be the very opportunities through which God chooses to exhibit His love and grace. We have but to follow these lives to the end to see that people who have been broken become better and more effective Christians than if they had carried out all their own plans and purposes. 

Are you, my friend, being broken today? Has the dearest thing in your life been torn away? Then remember that if you could see the purpose of it all from God's standpoint, you would praise the Lord. 

The best things that come to us are not those that accrue from having our way, but by letting God have His way. Though the way of testing and trial and sorrow often seems hard and cruel, it is the way of God's love and in the end will be the best for us. 

Remember, we have the Lord's promise: "No good thing will He withhold from those who walk uprightly" (Psalm 84:11). —M. R. De Haan, M.D. 

_Then trust in God through all thy days;_
_Fear not, for He doth hold thy hand;_
_Though dark thy way, still sing and praise,_
_Sometime, sometime, we'll understand. —Cornelius_

*For a Christian, wholeness always comes after brokenness.*


----------



## succeda (Apr 1, 2005)

[sigh] oh my goodness oh my goodness oh my goodness how this has hit me today!!!! 
"Are you, my friend, being broken today? Has the dearest thing in your life been torn away?"  <---- this is exactly how i am feeling today.
i just had the longest prayer i have ever had with god today. but i know he is doing this to make me stronger. b/c of prayer he has made me the strongest i've been this month. i know with having a relationship with him things will get better for me.



			
				MeccaMedinah said:
			
		

> *Broken Things*
> 
> *Read:*
> *Psalm 31:9-24 *
> ...


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 3, 2005)

April 3, 2005 

Cobwebs

How shall they believe in Him of whom they have not heard. —Romans 10:14 
The story is told of a painter who was commissioned to portray a run-down church. But instead of an old, tottering ruin, he painted a magnificent edifice of modern design. Through the windows could be seen an ornate collection box for the gifts of the fashionable worshipers. Above it hung a sign bearing the inscription "For Missions." Sadly, the box was covered in cobwebs. 

The church or the individual whose heart and life is not involved in the worldwide proclamation of the gospel is on the way to ruin. We may be engaged in feverish "Christian activity," but our energies are misdirected if the main thrust of God's program for this age goes unattended. 

God has so designed His plan of world evangelization that every believer is to be vitally involved. We all should "pray the Lord of the harvest to send out laborers into His harvest" (Matthew 9:38). 

Some will also hear His personal call to be preachers—otherwise, "how shall they hear?" (Romans 10:14). 

Still others will be givers and senders, for "how shall they preach unless they are sent?" (v.15). 

Let there be no cobwebs over the cause of world missions because of our lack of concern. —Paul Van Gorder 


Lord of harvest, send forth reapers,
Hear us, Lord, to Thee we cry;
Send them now the sheaves to gather,
Ere the harvest time pass by. —Thompson

Untold millions are perishing—untold.


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 26, 2005)

May 26, 2005 

For Now And Forever
Receive with meekness the implanted Word, which is able to save your souls. —James 1:21 
Cold terror gripped the heart of a soldier as mortar rounds whistled overhead, rifles cracked, and the enemy closed in. Suddenly he felt ripping pains as a bullet tore into his chest and arm. Yet it wasn't the end for this soldier. According to an article in The New York Times, the bullet was slowed by a New Testament he was carrying in his shirt pocket. Years later, the young man still treasured the blood-stained book with the ragged hole through the middle. He believes it saved his life. 

This is a nice story, but it says nothing about the life-saving spiritual help the Bible was designed to give. In Ezekiel 33, we read that the ancient Israelites used the words of the prophets to make them feel good but not to change their lives. They misused God's promises to Abraham to support their own claim to the land (v.24). They found pleasure in listening to the words of the prophet (v.30), yet the Lord said to Ezekiel, "They hear your words, but they do not do them" (v.31). The result? They came under divine judgment. 

Then as now, God's Word is not to be cherished as a good-luck charm or to soothe the mind by bringing temporary relief from anxiety. It was given to be obeyed so that its help would not be only for this life—but forever. —Mart De Haan 

Thy Word is a lamp to my feet,
A light to my path alway,
To guide and to save me from sin
And show me the heavenly way. —Sellers

We don't really know the Bible until we obey the Bible.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 8, 2005)

Hi ladies,
Wanted to let you know that I'm going to try to start doing these again.  There have been lots of changes over the past few months, but God's grace has been sustaining regardless.
Peace and blessings-
G


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 8, 2005)

August 8, 2005 

What We Cannot Lose

Even to your old age, I am He, and even to gray hairs I will carry you! I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you. —Isaiah 46:4 

Years ago I heard about an elderly gentleman who was suffering from the first stages of dementia. He lamented the fact that he often forgot about God. "Don't you worry," said a good friend, "He will never forget you." 

Growing old is perhaps the hardest task we have to face in this life. As the saying goes, "Getting old is not for sissies." 

Mainly, growing old is about losses. We devote most of our early life to acquiring things, but they are merely things we will lose as we age. We lose our strength, our looks, our friends, our job. We may lose our wealth, our home, our health, our spouse, our independence, and perhaps the greatest loss of all, our sense of dignity and self-worth. 

But there is one thing that you and I will never lose—the love of God. "Even to your old age, I am He," God said to the prophet, "and even to gray hairs I will carry you! I have made, and I will bear; even I will carry, and will deliver you" (Isaiah 46:4). 

"The righteous shall flourish like a palm tree," wrote the songwriter (Psalm 92:12). "Those who are planted in the house of the Lord shall flourish in the courts of our God. They shall still bear fruit in old age" (vv.13-14). —David Roper 


Jesus loves me, this I know,
Though my hair is white as snow;
Though my sight is growing dim,
Still He bids me trust in Him. —Warner

God's love never grows old.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 10, 2005)

August 10, 2005 

Walking Away

My Presence will go with you, and I will give you rest. —Exodus 33:14 

After winning a bronze medal in the 2004 Olympics in Athens, wrestler Rulon Gardner took off his shoes, placed them in the center of the mat, and walked away in tears. Through that symbolic act, Gardner announced his retirement from the sport which had defined his life for many years. 

Times of walking away come to all of us, and they can be emotionally wrenching. A loved one "walks away" in death. A child moves away from home. We leave a job or a community and it feels as if we've left everything behind. But when we know the Lord, we never have to walk into an unknown future alone. 

It's worth pausing to reflect on how much the children of Israel walked away from when Moses led them out of Egypt. They left the heavy burden of slavery, but they also left everything stable and predictable they had ever known. Later, when the Lord told Moses, "My Presence will go with you, and I will give you rest" (Exodus 33:14), Moses replied, "If Your Presence does not go with us, do not bring us up from here" (v.15). 

During our most difficult times, our stability comes from the presence and peace of God. Because He goes with us, we can walk into the future with confidence. —David McCasland 


I never walk alone, Christ walks beside me,
He is the dearest Friend I've ever known;
With such a Friend to comfort and to guide me,
I never, no, I never walk alone. —Ackley
© 1952, The Rodeheaver Company

Every loss leaves a space that only God's presence can fill.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 12, 2005)

August 12, 2005 

No Regrets

The Son of Man will come in the glory of His Father with His angels, and then He will reward each according to his works. —Matthew 16:27 

A little girl who needed surgery was terrified. As an encouragement, her parents promised to give her something she had wanted for a long time—a kitten. The operation went well, but as the anesthesia was wearing off the youngster was heard mumbling to herself, "This sure is a lousy way to get a cat!" 

Christians who endure hardship in serving the Lord will never feel that way when they look back on their trials. It's true that "all who desire to live godly in Christ Jesus will suffer persecution" (2 Timothy 3:12). Jesus said to His disciples, "If anyone desires to come after Me, let him deny himself, and take up his cross, and follow Me" (Matthew 16:24). He also assured them that when He returns to earth, "He will reward each according to his works" (v.27). 

Paul said our suffering for Christ isn't worthy "to be compared with the glory which shall be revealed in us" (Romans 8:18). And Peter told us, "Rejoice to the extent that you partake of Christ's sufferings, that when His glory is revealed, you may also be glad with exceeding joy" (1 Peter 4:13). 

Believers who endure hardship for Christ count it a privilege to be identified with their Savior. Suffering for Him brings a sure reward—with no regrets. —Richard De Haan 


It will be worth it all when we see Jesus,
Life's trials will seem so small when we see Christ;
One glimpse of His dear face all sorrow will erase,
So bravely run the race till we see Christ. —Rusthoi
© Renewal 1969, Singspiration, Inc.

Serving the Lord is an investment with eternal dividends.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 13, 2005)

August 13, 2005 

A Walk With Whitaker

Let birds fly above the earth across the face of the firmament of the heavens. —Genesis 1:20 

When my dog Whitaker and I take our morning walk through the deep woods of Michigan's Upper Peninsula, the air is filled with sound. Birds of many species break the early morning silence with their songs. 

Sometimes it's a steady chirp-chirp-chirp—probably a sparrow. It could be the lilting melody of a robin or the happy trill of a proud cardinal. At times it's a sustained, single-note call from some unfamiliar bird. Then come the harsh squawks of a blue jay or the raucous caw of a raven. Then a little group of chickadees will flit their way through the trees, repeating their "chick-a-dee-dee-dee" sounds. 

"Isn't God great!" I say to Whit, who seems to have chipmunks on his mind. I thank God for the great gift of hearing and the wonderful variety of sounds with which He fills His woods. He created hundreds of varieties of birds, each with its own color and habits and call (Genesis 1:20-21). "God saw that it was good. And God blessed them" (vv.21-22). 

As I continue my walk with Whitaker, my heart is filled with thankfulness to God for the multitude of sights and sounds and colors and species that enrich our world. I praise Him for His creativity in not only forming our world but making it so beautiful—and good. —Dave Egner 


This is my Father's world—
The birds their carols raise;
The morning light, the lily white,
Declare their Maker's praise. —Babcock

In nature we hear the voice of God.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 16, 2005)

August 16, 2005 

Handyman Genius

He Himself gave some to be apostles, some prophets, some evangelists, . . . for the equipping of the saints for the work of ministry. —Ephesians 4:11-12 

My father-in-law Pete is a genius. No, he didn't develop any scientific theories like Einstein did. His genius is that of a handyman. Just ask him about an ailing furnace or a clogged garbage disposal. He can intuitively diagnose the problem and come up with a solution. When my in-laws visit, it looks like a home repair TV show. I often take notes. In many ways, as I watch Pete, I am equipped to do the repairs on my own. 

In the church, there are spiritual leaders whose job it is to equip us for ministry. In Paul's letter to the church at Ephesus, he wrote about equipping the people for service (Ephesians 4:11-12). The word used here for "equip" is the same one used to describe the disciples' mending of their nets when Jesus called them into service (Mark 1:16-20). For 3 years, Jesus "mended holes" in their "ministry nets" so they could be effective fishers of men (v.17). 

If you don't know how to get started in finding and participating in a ministry, watch for people who can show you how it's done. Observe the way they use the Bible, pray, and work with people. Soon you will find that the Lord is using you more effectively in the lives of others. All you need is to be equipped. —Dennis Fisher 


By God's design, there lies in wait for you
Important work that no one else can do.
Just as the planets find their paths through space,
You too must grow to fill your proper place. —Thayer

Are you following the right leader?


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 17, 2005)

August 17, 2005 

Facing Your Enemies

Though an army may encamp against me, my heart shall not fear. —Psalm 27:3 

During the US Civil War, fierce fighting was taking place near Moorefield, West Virginia. Because the town was close to enemy lines, it would be controlled one day by Union troops, and the next by Confederates. 

In the heart of the town lived an old woman. According to the testimony of a Presbyterian minister, one morning several enemy soldiers knocked on her door and demanded breakfast. She asked them in and said she would prepare something for them. 

When the food was ready, she said, "It's my custom to read the Bible and pray before breakfast. I hope you won't mind." They consented, so she took her Bible, opened it at random, and began to read Psalm 27. "The Lord is my light and my salvation; whom shall I fear? The Lord is the strength of my life; of whom shall I be afraid?" (v.1). She read on through the last verse: "Wait on the Lord; be of good courage, and He shall strengthen your heart" (v.14). When she finished reading, she said, "Let us pray." While she was praying, she heard sounds of the men moving around in the room. When she said "amen" and looked up, the soldiers were gone. 

Meditate on Psalm 27. If you are facing enemies, God will use His Word to help you. —Haddon Robinson 


When you know the Lord is near,
Face the enemy without fear;
Though an army may surround you,
You are safe—God's arms around you. —Hess

Let your fears drive you to your heavenly Father.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 18, 2005)

August 18, 2005 

Why Love Begets Hate

[Jesus said], "If the world hates you, you know that it hated Me before it hated you." —John 15:18 

If there is one thing believers in Jesus should be known for, it is love. The word love appears in Scripture more than 500 times. The essence of the gospel is love, as we see in John 3:16. "For God so loved the world . . . ." The epistle of 1 John 3:16 elaborates: "By this we know love, because He laid down His life for us." 

Christians are to serve one another in love (Galatians 5:13), love their neighbors as themselves (Galatians 5:14), live a life of love (Ephesians 5:2), and love with actions and in truth (1 John 3:18). 

So, if Jesus and His followers are all about love, why do some people love to hate us? Why are there, according to one estimate, 200 million persecuted believers in the world today? 

Jesus told us why. He said to His disciples, "Everyone practicing evil hates the light and does not come to the light, lest his deeds should be exposed" (John 3:20). Jesus is the Light. When He walked this earth, people hated Him because He exposed the darkness of their sin. We are now His light in this world (Matthew 5:14); therefore, the world will also hate us (John 15:19). 

Our task is to be channels of God's love and light, even if we are hated in return. —Dave Branon 


Some will hate you, some will love you;
Some will flatter, some will slight;
Cease from man, and look above you,
Trust in God and do the right. —Macleod

Love in return for love is natural, but love in return for hate is supernatural.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 19, 2005)

August 19, 2005 

Rock Bottom

It is good for me that I have been afflicted, that I may learn Your statutes. —Psalm 119:71 

I was in my early thirties, a dedicated wife and mother, a Christian worker at my husband's side. Yet inwardly I found myself on a trip nobody wants to take—the trip downward. I was heading for that certain sort of breakdown that most of us resist, the breakdown of my stubborn self-sufficiency. 

Finally I experienced the odd relief of hitting rock bottom, where I made an unexpected discovery: The rock on which I had been thrown was none other than Christ Himself. Cast on Him alone, I was in a position to rebuild the rest of my life, this time as a God-dependent person rather than the self-dependent person I had been. My rock-bottom experience became a turning point and one of the most vital spiritual developments of my life. 

Most people feel anything but spiritual when they hit bottom. Their misery is often reinforced by Christians who take a very shortsighted view of what the sufferer is going through, and why. But our heavenly Father is well-pleased with what He intends to bring out of such a painful process. 

A person who knows the secret of the God-dependent life can say, "It is good for me that I have been afflicted, that I may learn Your statutes" (Psalm 119:71). —Joanie Yoder 


Lift up your eyes, discouraged one,
The Lord your help will be;
New strength will come from Him who said,
"For rest, come unto Me." —Anon.

When a Christian hits rock bottom, he finds that Christ is a firm foundation.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 20, 2005)

August 20, 2005 

Don't Forget

I will not be negligent to remind you always of these things, though you know and are established in the present truth. —2 Peter 1:12 

How can people who experienced the same event have radically different recollections of what happened? An Associated Press article summarized the results of dozens of studies on human memory: "Far from being an indelible recording, human memory is fragile, incomplete, malleable and highly subject to suggestion." 

Memories can change with time. In some cases, people may slightly alter their version of an event with each retelling, much like a fisherman's exaggerated account of "the one that got away." But an objective, factual record can correct the mental wanderings to which we're all susceptible. 

Peter wrote two letters to give us an accurate, enduring record of God's truth. "I will not be negligent to remind you always of these things, though you know and are established in the present truth. . . . Moreover I will be careful to ensure that you always have a reminder of these things" (2 Peter 1:12,15). 

Our fragile memories need constant refreshing through the unchanging record of God's Word, the Bible. Through this reliable reminder, we can guard our thinking against the subtle drift toward a merely human perspective on life. 

Throughout the Bible, the Lord's purpose is to stir up our minds so that we don't forget His truth. —David McCasland 


God's Word must verify the truth
Of what is wrong or right,
And test what seems so real to me
Of feelings, sense, and sight. —D. De Haan

The best way to renew our minds is to read God's Word daily.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 22, 2005)

August 22, 2005 

Keep The Goal In View
Reject profane and old wives' fables, and exercise yourself toward godliness. —1 Timothy 4:7 

Bible scholar William Barclay tells of his walks through the meadow with his bull terrier Rusty. Whenever his dog came to a shallow creek, he jumped in and started removing stones, one by one, dropping them haphazardly on the shore. This pointless activity would go on for hours. 

Barclay says that Rusty's strange behavior reminds him of some self-proclaimed experts on the Bible. They expend enormous energy and countless hours trying to interpret obscure passages, but all their effort does nothing to edify themselves or others. 

Through the years I have received long letters from people like that. Some show me how to know exactly who the Antichrist will be. Others claim to have found the key to certain Bible mysteries by studying the meaning of names in the lists of genealogies. 

Apparently there were some teachers in Ephesus who were trying to impress the believers by weaving myths and fables into their interpretation of the Bible. But what they taught did nothing to promote godliness. It was therefore as pointless as Rusty's stone removal project. 

Paul said to Timothy, "Exercise yourself toward godliness." That's the most important goal to keep in view as we study the Bible. —Herb Vander Lugt 


Oh, grant us grace, Almighty Lord!
To read and mark Thy holy Word,
Its truths with meekness to receive,
And by its holy precepts live. —Boddome

Don't study the Bible to be able to quote it; study it to obey it.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 23, 2005)

August 23, 2005 

Spiritual Reupholstering
Put on the new man which was created according to God. —Ephesians 4:24 

When we moved into our home 5 years ago, we discovered that the former owner had left us six dining room chairs. They were covered with fabric of beautiful African art—tasteful zebra stripes. We appreciated the unexpected gifts and used them frequently when entertaining guests. 

When we recently moved again, those chairs needed a makeover to match our new decor. So I called an upholsterer and asked, "Shouldn't we just put the new material over the existing fabric?" He responded, "No, you'll ruin the shape of the chair if you just put new material over the old." 

The work of God in our lives is similar. He's not interested in merely changing our spiritual appearance. Instead, He intends to replace our character with what is called "the new man," made in the image of Christ (Ephesians 4:24). The flesh has a tendency to perform religious activity, but this is not the work of the Holy Spirit. He will completely transform us on the inside. 

But the process is a partnership (Philippians 2:12-13). As we daily lay aside our old behaviors and replace them with godly ones, the God of grace works in us through the power of the Holy Spirit. 

God wants to reupholster us. —Dennis Fisher 


Dear Lord, You've given new life to me—
A great and full salvation;
And may the life that others see
Display the transformation. —Hess

When you receive Christ, God's work in you has just begun.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 24, 2005)

August 24, 2005 

Our Main Calling

I bore you on eagles' wings and brought you to Myself. —Exodus 19:4 

In our performance-driven world, Christians often assume that God's main calling on their lives is to work for Him. But working for Christ should be secondary to our devotion to Him. As Oswald Chambers warned: "The greatest competitor of devotion to Jesus is service for Him." 

I encountered this subtle "competitor" soon after the Lord led our family to start a ministry among street addicts. We loved these searching youths, and I devoted my entire attention and energy to helping them experience Christ's saving power. 

Then Derek, one of our seekers, ran back to London and to drugs. This loss shocked me into realizing that I had become so absorbed in our work that my devotion to Jesus had lost its importance. God used my distresses as "eagles' wings" to carry me away from my worship of work and back to my first love—Jesus! 

God did the same for Israel in Moses' day. He delivered the Hebrews from an impossible taskmaster and brought them on "eagles' wings" back to Himself (Exodus 19:4). 

Praise God, Derek soon returned. Meanwhile, I had learned a lesson that's vital for all followers of Jesus. Our God-given work must never compete with our main calling: devotion to Christ. —Joanie Yoder 


Striving for souls, I loved the work too well;
Then disappointments came; I could not tell
The reason, till He said, "I am thine all;
Unto Myself I call." —Cowman

Many Christians are strong on service but weak on worship.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 25, 2005)

August 25, 2005 

Broken Cisterns

They have forsaken Me, the fountain of living waters, and hewn themselves cisterns—broken cisterns that can hold no water. —Jeremiah 2:13 

Picture yourself swinging a pick, digging from dawn to dusk, chiseling a cistern out of the hard, unyielding stone. You stay on the job, working through the biting cold of winter and the blazing heat of summer. 

After years of strenuous effort you finally complete the task. Then you step back and wait for your cistern to fill—and it leaks. You discover—too late—that all cisterns, no matter how well constructed, will leak. 

The story is a picture of the futility of our attempts to find satisfaction in life. It's an age-old problem. 

God told the prophet Jeremiah that His people "have forsaken Me, the fountain of living waters." Instead, they had expended their efforts on "broken cisterns that can hold no water" (Jeremiah 2:13). 

Are you driven by soul-thirst, yearning for satisfaction? There is a spring of living water, rising from hidden depths, pouring into our hearts, satisfying us even as it makes us thirst for more. Stoop down and drink. 

Only God can satisfy your heart. Everything else will deceive and disappoint. "Whoever drinks of the water that I shall give him will never thirst," said Jesus. "But the water that I shall give him will become in him a fountain of water springing up into everlasting life" (John 4:14). —David Roper 


I thirsted in the barren land of sin and shame,
And nothing satisfying there I found;
But to the blessed cross of Christ one day I came,
Where springs of living water did abound. —Peterson
© 1950, Singspiration, Inc.

Only Living Water can quench the driving thirst of the soul.


----------



## MeccaMedinah (Aug 26, 2005)

*August 26, 2005* 

*Flee Temptation* 

*Read:*
*2 Timothy 2:14-26 *

*Flee also youthful lusts; but pursue righteousness, faith, love, peace. —2 Timothy 2:22 *

*Bible In One Year: 1 Chronicles 14-16 *

According to Greek mythology, sirens (sea nymphs) inhabited certain Mediterranean coastal areas. As ships passed by, the sirens sang such enchanting songs that the sailors, drawn by the music, would jump overboard and drown. 

Odysseus was on a ship that had to pass that way. Aware of the powerful allurement of those songs, he ordered that he be bound with ropes to the mast and that the crewmen's ears be sealed with wax to block out the tantalizing music of the sirens. Having taken such precautions, Odysseus and the rest of the crew were able to sail past without yielding to the lure of the sea nymphs. 

As Christians, we should be prepared to resist any temptations to evil. We must hate sin and be so serious about not giving in to its allurements that we are determined to deny our desire to participate in it. 

Are there recurring sins in your life that have been defeating you? Drastic measures must be taken. You must keep away from any enticements that you know would play into your weakness. The best protection against temptation is to heed the warning Paul gave to Timothy: "Flee also youthful lusts; but pursue righteousness" (2 Timothy 2:22). That was good counsel then; it's still good today. —Richard De Haan 

_It's wise to flee when tempted—_
_A fool is one who'd stay;_
_For those who toy with evil_
_Soon learn it doesn't pay. —D. De Haan_
*The best way to escape temptation is to flee to God.*


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 27, 2005)

August 27, 2005 

Roughed Up To Grow Up
Do not despise the chastening of the Lord, nor detest His correction. —Proverbs 3:11 
Many Christians have to be lovingly roughed up before they will grow up. Although the heavenly Father never allows His children to suffer needlessly, sometimes He lets them experience hard knocks so they'll become mature believers. 

The need for "bad weather" to stimulate growth can be seen in nature. Scientists say that the seeds of some desert bushes must be damaged by a storm before they will germinate. They are covered with hard shells that keep out water. This allows them to lie dormant on the sand for several seasons until conditions are right for growth. 

When heavy rains finally come, the little seeds are carried away in a flash flood. They are banged against sand, gravel, and rocks as they rush down the slopes. Eventually they settle in a depression where the soil has become damp to a depth of several feet. Only then do they begin to grow, for moisture is absorbed through the nicks and scratches they picked up on their downhill plunge. 

Similarly, difficulties may be needed to wake up a sleeping saint. This may hurt for a while, but if we yield to the Lord we will find that life's bruises can mark the beginning of spiritual advances. We may prefer to remain "seeds," but He wants us to become "fruitful trees." —Mart De Haan 


Should Thy mercy send me sorrow, toil, and woe,
Or should pain attend me on my path below,
Grant that I may never fail Thy hand to see,
Grant that I may ever cast my care on Thee. —Montgomery

There are no gains without pains.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 28, 2005)

August 28, 2005 

The Beauty Of Silence

Truly my soul silently waits for God. —Psalm 62:1 

Bible In One Year: 1 Chronicles 20-23 

Written on the wall behind the pulpit of the church we attended in my teens were these words: "The Lord is in His holy temple. Let all the earth keep silence before Him" (Habakkuk 2:20). And keep silence we did! All eight of us boys said nothing to one another as we sat waiting for the service to begin. 

I loved this quiet time and often succeeded in pushing thoughts about girls and the Detroit Tigers out of my mind. The best I could, I tried to reflect on the wonder of God and His salvation. And in the silence I often sensed His presence. 

Today we live in a noisy world. Many people can't even drive without music blaring from their car, or the beat of the bass vibrating their vehicle. Even many church services are marked more by noise than by quiet reflection. 

In ancient times the pagans cried out in a noisy frenzy to their idols (1 Kings 18:25-29). In sharp contrast, the psalmist saw the wisdom of silence, because in quiet reverence God can be heard. In the stillness of the night under a starry sky, in a hushed sanctuary, or in a quiet room at home, we can meet the living God and hear Him speak. 

The psalmist's words are relevant today: "Wait silently for God alone" (Psalm 62:5). —Herb Vander Lugt 


Speak, Lord, in the stillness,
While I wait on Thee;
Hushed my heart to listen
In expectancy. —Grimes

To hear God's voice, turn down the world's volume.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 29, 2005)

August 29, 2005 

Sweet Company

Read:
John 14:15-26 

The Spirit of truth . . . dwells with you and will be in you. —John 14:17 

Bible In One Year: 1 Chronicles 24-26 

The elderly woman in the nursing home didn't speak to anyone or request anything. It seemed she merely existed, rocking in her creaky old chair. She didn't have many visitors, so one young nurse would often go into her room on her breaks. Without asking the woman questions to try to get her to talk, she simply pulled up another chair and rocked with her. After several months, the elderly woman said to her, "Thank you for rocking with me." She was grateful for the companionship. 

Before He went back to heaven, Jesus promised to send a constant companion to His disciples. He told them He would not leave them alone but would send the Holy Spirit to be in them (John 14:17). That promise is still true for believers in Jesus today. Jesus said that the triune God makes His "home" in us (v.23). 

The Lord is our close and faithful companion throughout our entire life. Recording artist Scott Krippayne expresses this truth in song: "In my deepest night He is the guiding star; in my sinfulness He is the forgiving heart; a willing ear for each silent prayer, a shoulder for burdens I cannot bear. Sweet company from now through all eternity." 

We can enjoy His sweet company today. —Anne Cetas 


In my bed of thorns, He is the fragrant rose;
In my wilderness, He's the stream that flows;
A shelter built with loving grace,
His refuge shall be my dwelling place. —Krippayne
© 2002, New Spring Publishing, Inc./Chips and Salsa Songs

The Christian's heart is the Holy Spirit's home.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 30, 2005)

August 30, 2005 

Getting Personal

Read: Matthew 1:18-25 

The virgin shall be with child, and bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel, which is translated, "God with us." —Matthew 1:23 

Bible In One Year: 1 Chronicles 27-29 

 You may have received a letter recently and stared in surprise at the stamp. Instead of seeing the face of a famous person or historical figure, it was your brother and his dog. 

In a test case, the US Postal Service licensed a private company to sell official stamps. For twice the value of the postage, customers could upload a digital photo of their choosing to a Web site, and in about a week they could stick first-class pictures of their wedding on their thank-you notes. Many people hope that technology will revive the lost art of sending a personal message by mail. 

It's good to recall that the birth of Jesus was the most personal message possible from God. An angel told Joseph that this miracle baby would be a fulfillment of Old Testament prophecy: "'Behold, the virgin shall be with child, and bear a Son, and they shall call His name Immanuel,' which is translated, 'God with us'" (Matthew 1:23). 

Paul confirmed Jesus' identity when he wrote: "[Jesus] is the image of the invisible God," and that all of God's fullness dwells in Him (Colossians 1:15,19). 

God Himself came to earth in the person of Jesus Christ to save us from our sins. Could it be any more personal than that? —David McCasland 


Once from the realms of infinite glory,
Down to the depths of our ruin and loss,
Jesus came, seeking—O Love's sweet story—
Came to the manger, the shame, and the cross. —Strickland

God reached out to mankind with the arms of Jesus.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Aug 31, 2005)

August 31, 2005 

The Only One

Read: Psalm 34 

The eyes of the Lord are on the righteous, and His ears are open to their prayers. —1 Peter 3:12 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 1-3 

As a teacher with many years of experience in high school and college classrooms, I have observed many kinds of students. One in particular is what I call the "just me and the teacher" student. This pupil has a kind of one-on-one conversation with the teacher—almost as if no one else were in the class. The teacher's rhetorical questions, for instance, result in verbal answers from this student—oblivious to anyone else's reaction. While the class is filled with other pupils, this one seems to think it's "just me and the teacher." 

As I watched one of these students recently and saw him command the teacher's attention, I thought, He's on to something. He has the focus we all need to have when we pray. 

The thought that millions of other Christians are talking to God as we pray should never cause us to feel that we are less important. No, as we talk to our everywhere-present, all-knowing, all-powerful God, we can be confident that He is giving us His full attention. David said, "This poor man cried out, and the Lord heard him" (Psalm 34:6). God directs single-minded attention toward our praise, our requests, and our concerns. 

When you pray, to Him you are the only one. —Dave Branon 

So lift up your heart to the heavens;
There's a loving and kind Father there
Who offers release—comfort and peace—
In the silent communion of prayer. —Anon.

Though millions are bending God's ear in prayer, He listens to each individually.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 1, 2005)

September 1, 2005 

Got Thirst?

Read: Psalm 73:23-28 

There is none upon earth that I desire besides You. —Psalm 73:25 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 4-6 

 Health experts tell us we should drink at least 64 ounces of water each day. It may reduce the risk of heart attack, give our skin a healthy glow, and help us lose weight. We should drink even more water during exercise or if we live in a hot or dry climate. Even if we're not thirsty, we ought to drink water anyway. 

Our thirst for God is even more beneficial. When we're spiritually dry, we long to hear from Him through His Word, and we search for even a drop of knowledge about Him. When we're exercising our faith in a new way, we want to be close to Him and receive His strength. Our thirst for God may increase when we see the sinfulness of people around us or when we gain a new awareness of our own sin and need for Him. 

Spiritual thirst is a metaphor used throughout Scripture. Asaph thirsted for answers in his questioning psalm. When he saw the wicked prospering, he cried out to God to understand why (Psalm 73:16). He found the Lord to be his strength and realized that he desired nothing but Him (vv.25-26). 

If we're spiritually thirsty, we can follow Asaph's example and draw near to God (v.28). He will satisfy us, yet give us a deeper thirst for Himself. We'll learn to desire Him above all else. —Anne Cetas 


O sinner, won't you come today to Calvary?
A fountain there is flowing deep and wide;
The Savior now invites you to the water free,
Where thirsting spirits can be satisfied. —Peterson
© Renewal 1978, Singspiration, Inc.

A thirst for God can be satisfied only by Christ, the Living Water.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 2, 2005)

September 2, 2005 

Check Your Blind Spots

Read: Deuteronomy 6:1-9 

These words which I command you today shall be in your heart. —Deuteronomy 6:6 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 7-9 

 When I was in high school, I had a driving instructor who gave me some sound advice. "You think by looking in the rearview mirror you know what is on your left side, but your vision is limited," he said. "Always look over your shoulder before changing lanes. There may be another car in your blind spot." His wise instruction has kept me out of more potential wrecks than I care to think about. 

Moses had some wise instruction for the people of Israel. They were to make the study and contemplation of God's commandments an integral part of life. Moses said, "You shall teach them diligently to your children, and shall talk of them when you sit in your house, when you walk by the way, when you lie down, and when you rise up" (Deuteronomy 6:7). In short, God's words were to permeate every aspect of their lives. 

The Bible is our instruction manual from God for navigating life's journey. But merely owning a copy is not enough. It must be studied, applied, and passed on to others. 

Just as checking our blind spot should become an automatic response while we drive, applying God's Word should be our natural response as we encounter the hazards of life. It will help us avoid a spiritual crash. —Dennis Fisher 

The Bible will transform our lives
And turn us from our sin,
If we will read it and obey
God's principles within. —Sper

The Bible will tell you what is wrong before you have done it! —Moody


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 3, 2005)

September 3, 2005 

Words Of Light

Read: John 8:12-20 

I am the light of the world. —John 8:12 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 10-13 

 Jesus, an itinerant rabbi from the town of Nazareth, asserted that He was the light of the world. That was an incredible claim from a man in first-century Galilee, an obscure region in the Roman Empire. It could not boast of any impressive culture and had no famous philosophers, noted authors, or gifted sculptors. And we have no record that Jesus had any formal education. 

More than that, Jesus lived before the invention of the printing press, radio, television, and e-mail. How could He expect His ideas to be circulated around the globe? The words He spoke were committed to the memories of His followers. Then the Light of the world was snuffed out by the darkness—or so it seemed. 

Centuries later we still listen with amazement to Jesus' words, which His Father has miraculously preserved. His words lead us out of darkness into the light of God's truth; they fulfill His promise, "He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness, but have the light of life" (John 8:12). 

I encourage you to read the words of Jesus in the Gospels. Ponder them. Let them grip your mind and change your life. You'll exclaim as His contemporaries did: "No man ever spoke like this Man!" (John 7:46). —Vernon Grounds 


Thy Word is a lamp to my feet,
A light to my path alway
To guide and to save me from sin
And to show me the heavenly way. —Sellers

Because Jesus is the Light of the world, we don't need to be in the dark about God.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 4, 2005)

September 4, 2005 

God Is Great, God Is Good

Read:  Nahum 1:1-8 

The Lord is slow to anger and great in power . . . . The Lord is good, a stronghold in the day of trouble. —Nahum 1:3,7 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 14-16 

 When we were children, my brother and I recited this prayer every night before supper: "God is great, God is good. Let us thank Him for this food." For years I spoke the words of this prayer without stopping to consider what life would be like if it were not true—if God were not both great and good. 

Without His greatness maintaining order in the universe, the galaxies would be a junkyard of banged-up stars and planets. And without His goodness saying "enough" to every evil despot, the earth would be a playground ruled by the biggest bully. 

That simple childhood prayer celebrates two profound attributes of God: His transcendence and His immanence. Transcendence means that His greatness is beyond our comprehension. Immanence describes His nearness to us. The greatness of the almighty God sends us to our knees in humility. But the goodness of God lifts us back to our feet in grateful, jubilant praise. The One who is above everything humbled Himself and became one of us (Psalm 135:5; Philippians 2:8). 

Thank God that He uses His greatness not to destroy us but to save us, and that He uses His goodness not as a reason to reject us but as a way to reach us. —Julie Ackerman Link 


Immortal, invisible, God only wise,
In light inaccessible hid from our eyes,
Most blessed, most glorious, the Ancient of Days,
Almighty, victorious—Thy great name we praise. —Smith

When you taste God's goodness, His praise will be on your lips.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 6, 2005)

September 6, 2005 

A Good Husband

Read:Ephesians 5:25-33 

Husbands, love your wives, just as Christ also loved the church. —Ephesians 5:25 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 20-22 

 Early in their marriage, the well- known preacher W. E. Sangster (1900-1960) told his wife, "I can't be a good husband and a good minister. I am going to be a good minister." 

Sangster was in demand as a preacher and lecturer and was often away on speaking tours. When he was at home, he seldom took his wife out for dinner or an evening of entertainment. Nor did he help with household chores. His son noted these failings, yet out of respect for his father he wrote, "If a 'good husband' is a man who loves his wife absolutely . . . and dedicates himself to a cause that is greater than both of them, then my father was as good a husband as a minister." 

No doubt Sangster was committed to his wife, but I believe he could have been a better husband and a better minister if he had been more concerned for her needs than for his busy schedule. 

Many people in responsible positions have demands placed upon them, some that are unavoidable. But if a Christian husband takes seriously Paul's instruction to love his wife "as Christ also loved the church," he will find ways to give of himself for her, even in little things. That's how Christ, our example, loved the church. —Herb Vander Lugt 


A marriage that's neglected
Brings pain and bitterness;
But one that's daily nurtured
Brings peace and happiness. —Sper

Nurture your marriage and you'll nourish your soul.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 7, 2005)

It's nice to see these are still being posted. This one is particularly nice for those who are married and for those who wish to be married. Thanks, greenidlady1!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 7, 2005)

September 7, 2005 

My Sin

Read:  Genesis 3:1-6 

When desire has conceived, it gives birth to sin; and sin, when it is full-grown, brings forth death. —James 1:15 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 23-25 

 Eve explained the rules to the tempter. She and Adam could eat the fruit of any tree in the Garden of Eden, except for the special one in the middle. Just touching it, she said, would bring death. 

I can imagine Satan throwing back his head and with mocking laughter saying, "You will not surely die" (Genesis 3:4). He then suggested that God was holding back something good from her (v.5). 

For thousands of years the enemy has repeated that strategy. He doesn't care if you believe in the authority of the Bible, as long as he can get you to disbelieve that the one thing standing between you and God is sin. 

"You will not surely die," we are told. That is the theme of so many modern novels. The hero and heroine live in disobedience to God but suffer no consequences. In TV shows and movies the characters rebel against the moral laws of God but live happily ever after. 

There is even a perfume called "My Sin." It's a fragrance "so alluring, so charming, so exciting," the ads tell us, "we could only call it 'My Sin.'" You would never guess that sin is a stench in the nostrils of God. 

In the temptations you face, will you believe Satan's lie? Or will you obey God's warning? —Haddon Robinson 

Personal Reflection
How has sin damaged the lives of people I know?
How has disobedience to God harmed me? 
Have I experienced God's forgiveness? (1 John 1:9-10).

One bite of sin leaves a bitter aftertaste.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 7, 2005)

pebbles said:
			
		

> It's nice to see these are still being posted. This one is particularly nice for those who are married and for those who wish to be married. Thanks, greenidlady1!



You're welcome!  I'm glad it's a blessing for you!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 8, 2005)

September 8, 2005 

A Helping Hand

Read: Luke 5:17-26 

To him who is afflicted, kindness should be shown by his friend. —Job 6:14 

Bible In One Year: 2 Chronicles 26-29 

 A college student named Kelly shattered her arm in the first volleyball game of the season. This meant she couldn't work at her part-time job. Then her car stopped running. To top it all off, the young man she had been dating stopped calling. Kelly felt so low that she began spending hours alone in her room crying. 

Laura, a Christian friend on the volleyball team, became concerned about Kelly and decided to help her. So she planned a party. She and some friends collected money, and a couple of guys got Kelly's car running again. They found a temporary job she could do, using just one hand. And they gave her tickets to see her basketball hero when his team came to town. Before long, Kelly was herself again. When she asked why they did all this for her, Laura was able to tell her about the love of Jesus. 

Kelly's story reminds me of the paralyzed man who was healed by Jesus. The afflicted man's friends cared enough about him to bring him to the Savior (Luke 5:17-26). 

Do you have a friend in need? Think of some ways you can help. Show the love of Christ and then share the gospel. You never know what might happen when you lend a helping hand. —Dave Egner 

Reach out in Jesus' name
With hands of love and care
To those who are in need
And caught in life's despair. —Sper

Real love puts actions to good intentions.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 11, 2005)

September 11, 2005 

Sing To The Lord

Read: Psalm 30 

Weeping may endure for a night, but joy comes in the morning. —Psalm 30:5 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 1-3 

 It's as though a sinister stranger comes knocking on your door. You must let him in, for he knocks insistently and will not go away. He is sorrow personified. 

You believe no one sees your tears and you feel all alone—but God sees them and He understands. "All night I make my bed swim; I drench my couch with my tears," David said in Psalm 6. "The Lord has heard the voice of my weeping" (vv.6,8). "You number my wanderings; put my tears into Your bottle; are they not in Your book?" (56:8). Though "weeping may endure for a night," it is a transient houseguest, for "joy comes in the morning" (30:5). 

We remember, as David did, that God's love and favor last for a lifetime. He has promised never to leave us nor forsake us. When God's love comes into our thoughts, our feelings of sorrow and dread flee. Our mourning is turned into dancing, our garments of sackcloth and sorrow are stripped away and we are girded with gladness. We can rise to greet the day with shouts of ringing praise for His mercy, guidance, and protection. We rejoice in His holy name (30:11-12). 

No matter our circumstances, let's sing to the Lord once again! —David Roper 

Come, Thou Fount of every blessing,
Tune my heart to sing Thy grace;
Streams of mercy, never ceasing,
Call for songs of loudest praise. —Robinson

Praise is the voice of a soul set free.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 12, 2005)

September 12, 2005 

Get To Know Jesus

Read:  2 Peter 1:1-11 

Grow in the grace and knowledge of our Lord and Savior Jesus Christ. —2 Peter 3:18 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 4-7 

 In his book The Call, Os Guinness tells a story about Arthur Burns, chairman of the US Federal Reserve Board during the 1970s. Burns, who was Jewish, became part of a Bible study held at the White House at that time. One day, those in the group listened in surprise as Burns prayed, "O God, may the day come when all Jews will come to know Jesus." But an even bigger surprise came when he prayed for the time "when all Christians will come to know Jesus." 

Burns hit on a profound truth we all need to wrestle with. Even if we claim the name of Jesus Christ, it may not be evident to others that we really know Him. Do we have a personal relationship with Him? If so, are we striving, praying, and working to know Jesus more intimately each day? 

Peter, a man who knew Jesus well, said that "the knowledge of God and of Jesus our Lord" will bring us multiplied "grace and peace" (2 Peter 1:2). Knowing Jesus gives us "all things that pertain to life and godliness" (v.3). And knowledge of Jesus will help us develop character traits that show the world that we are connected to Him (vv.5-8). 

Can you and I honestly say, "I know Jesus better today than I did yesterday"? —Dave Branon 


No knowledge gained through arduous quest
Has made my heart so free
As this great fact of time and space—
That Jesus died for me! —D. De Haan

The better you know Jesus in your heart, the more the world will see Jesus in your life.


----------



## pebbles (Sep 12, 2005)

greenidlady1 said:
			
		

> September 12, 2005
> 
> Get To Know Jesus. . .
> 
> ...



Loved it!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 13, 2005)

September 13, 2005 

Walking In His Dust

Read: Mark 1:16-20 

[Jesus] called them, and they left their father . . . and went after Him. —Mark 1:20 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 8-11 

 In the first century, a Jewish man who wanted to become a disciple of a rabbi (teacher) was expected to leave family and job to join his rabbi. They would live together 24 hours a day—walking from place to place, teaching and learning, studying and working. They discussed and memorized the Scriptures and applied them to life. 

The disciple's calling, as described in early Jewish writings about basic ethics, was to "cover himself in the dust of [the rabbi's] feet," drinking in his every word. He followed his rabbi so closely that he would "walk in his dust." In doing so, he became like the rabbi, his master. 

Simon, Andrew, James, and John knew that this was the type of relationship to which Jesus was calling them (Mark 1:16-20). So immediately they walked away from their work and "went after Him" (v.20). For 3 years they stayed close to Him—listening to His teaching, watching His miracles, learning His principles, and walking in His dust. 

As Jesus' followers today, we too can "walk in His dust." By spending time studying and meditating on His Word and applying its principles to life, we'll become like our rabbi—Jesus. —Anne Cetas 


What holds me back? Some earthly tie? A thirst for gain?
A strange entanglement with life? A pleasure vain?
Dear Lord, I cast it all aside so willingly;
The path of true discipleship I'll walk with Thee. —Adams

Faith in Christ is not just a single step—it's a lifelong walk with Him.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 14, 2005)

September 14, 2005 

Anger Or Applause?

Read:  Jonah 3:10-4:11 

Then God saw their works, that they turned from their evil way; and God relented. —Jonah 3:10 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 12-14 

 How do we react when God shows mercy to people we think deserve punishment? If we are resentful, it may indicate that we have forgotten how much the Lord has forgiven us. 

After Jonah followed God's second call to preach His coming judgment on Nineveh (Jonah 3:1-4), the people of the city turned from their evil lifestyle, so the Lord did not destroy them (v.10). God's mercy made Jonah angry. He told God he had been afraid this would happen, and that's why he fled to Tarshish in the first place. "I know that You are a gracious and merciful God, . . . One who relents from doing harm" (4:2). 

But the Lord said to Jonah, "Should I not pity Nineveh, that great city, in which are more than one hundred and twenty thousand persons?" (4:11). 

God's marvelous grace is greater than all our sin. "For by grace you have been saved through faith, and that not of yourselves; it is the gift of God" (Ephesians 2:8). Because of His grace to us, we should "be kind to one another, tenderhearted, forgiving one another, even as God in Christ forgave [us]" (4:32). 

Instead of being angry when God is merciful, we should applaud. —David McCasland 


What love the Father has bestowed on me!
For this I cannot help but thankful be;
I read His Word, His promises embrace,
And daily praise Him for His matchless grace. —Hess

We can stop showing mercy to others when Christ stops showing mercy to us.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 15, 2005)

September 15, 2005 

Do The Hard Work!

Read: 1 Timothy 6:6-19 

Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life. —1 Timothy 6:12 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 15-18 

 After living more than 80 years, I know that any claim that offers an effortless way to develop a lean, well-conditioned body is a hoax. So is any sermon title that promises an easy way to become like Christ. 

Author Brennan Manning tells of an alcoholic who asked his minister to pray over him to be delivered from his drinking problem. He thought this would be a quick and easy way to overcome his addiction. Recognizing his motive in asking for prayer, the minister replied, "I've got a better idea. Go to Alcoholics Anonymous." He counseled the man to follow the program diligently and read his Bible daily. "In other words," the minister concluded, "do the hard work." 

Do the hard work—that's what Paul was saying to Timothy when he told him how he should order his life so he could teach believers how they should live. Notice the action verbs: "Pursue righteousness, godliness, faith, love, patience, gentleness. Fight the good fight of faith, lay hold on eternal life" (1 Timothy 6:11-12). 

Just as there is no easy path to being delivered from alcoholism, so too, there is no effort-free route to Christlikeness. If we really want to become like Jesus, we must keep on doing the hard work. —Herb Vander Lugt 


O to be like Thee, blessed Redeemer,
This is my constant longing and prayer;
Gladly I'll forfeit all of earth's treasures,
Jesus, Thy perfect likeness to wear —Chisholm 

Conversion is the miracle of a moment; becoming like Christ is the work of a lifetime.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 16, 2005)

September 16, 2005 

"I Hurt For You"

Read:  1 Corinthians 12:12-27 

If one member suffers, all the members suffer with it. —1 Corinthians 12:26 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 19-21 

 When my sons were young, one of them stubbed his toe and grimaced with pain. Seeing him trying bravely to bear the agony of those moments, I said, "Son, I'm truly sorry. My toe hurts for you." 

Lifting his head, he looked at me and responded, "Dad, your toe doesn't really hurt, does it?" 

No, I didn't sense any physical pangs, yet I did share his suffering. I even wished his ache could somehow be transferred to my body. 

The apostle Paul said that all believers in Christ are part of "one body" (1 Corinthians 12:13). And if one part suffers, "all the members suffer with it" (v.26). 

Are you grieved when a brother or sister in Christ is in trouble? Does it bother you when a believer stumbles into sin and is brought under the chastening hand of the Lord? Do you experience sorrow of heart when a child of God is passing through the deep waters of affliction and trial? If not, ask the Lord right now to help you become the kind of person who can share the heartache of others and sympathize with them. 

Yes, to every Christian we meet who is in some kind of distress, we should be ready to say from our heart, "I hurt for you." —Richard De Haan 


The hurting ones need sympathy,
They need to know we're there;
A quiet word, a tender touch
Assures them that we care. —D. De Haan

Empathy = your pain in my heart.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 19, 2005)

September 19, 2005 

Our Lord's Command

Read: John 21:14-22 

Jesus said, . . . "Follow Me, and I will make you become fishers of men." —Mark 1:17 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 28-30 

 Jesus asked Simon Peter a heart-searching question long ago on the seashore in Galilee: "Do you love Me?" (John 21:15-17). Then the risen Lord told His disciple Peter that his future would lead to martyrdom. And Peter accepted that destiny without complaint. 

But then Peter asked about the apostle John's future (v.21). We can only guess what motivated his question. Was it brotherly concern? Was it fleshly curiosity? Was it resentment because he thought that John might be spared a martyr's death? 

Whatever Peter's motive, Jesus responded with a counter-question that applied not just to Peter but to every follower of His: "If I will that he remain till I come, what is that to you? You follow Me" (v.22). In that question, Jesus was saying in essence, "Don't worry about what happens in the life of anybody else. Your task is to keep following Me steadfastly." 

It is so easy to let our relationship with the Lord be overly influenced by the behavior and experiences of others. But we must not be concerned with what God has planned for anyone else. Through the conflicting voices that surround us, we must keep hearing the Savior's clear command: "You follow Me." —Vernon Grounds 


Jesus calls us o'er the tumult
Of our life's wild, restless sea,
Day by day His sweet voice soundeth,
Saying, "Christian, follow Me." —Alexander

To find your way through life, follow Jesus.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 20, 2005)

September 20, 2005 

Why Me?

Read: Luke 17:11-19 

One of them, when he saw that he was healed, returned, and with a loud voice glorified God. —Luke 17:15 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 31-33 

 A few years ago, an unkempt, poorly adjusted youth named Tim (not his real name) was converted to Christ in an evangelistic crusade. Several days later, still unkempt but bathed in the love of Christ, he was sent to my home so that I could help him find a good church. And so it was that he began attending with me. 

Though Tim needed and received much loving help in personal grooming and basic social graces, one characteristic has remained unchanged—his untamed love for his Savior. 

One Sunday after church Tim rushed to my side, looking somewhat perplexed. He exclaimed, "Why me? I keep asking myself, why me?" Oh, no, I thought, he's become another complaining Christian. Then with arms outstretched, he went on to say, "Out of all the people in the world who are greater and smarter than I am, why did God choose me?" With that he joyfully clapped his hands. 

Over the years I've heard many Christians, including myself, ask "Why me?" during tough times. But Tim is the first one I've heard ask that question when talking about God's blessings. Many were converted the same night as Tim, but I wonder how many among them have humbly asked, "Why me?" May we ask it often. —Joanie Yoder 

I know not why God's wondrous grace
To me He hath made known;
Nor why, unworthy, Christ in love
Redeemed me for His own. —Whittle

Gratitude should be a continuous attitude.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 21, 2005)

September 21, 2005 

Invisible Companions

Read:  Hebrews 12:18-24 

You have come to . . . an innumerable company of angels, to the general assembly. —Hebrews 12:22-23 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 34-36 

 One Sunday morning while traveling in West Virginia, we visited a small church in a tiny village. Only 15 people were present, yet they radiated joy as they sang. And the pastor preached from the Bible with enthusiasm. But I couldn't shake a feeling of sympathy for him and his people. With little chance for growth, it looked like a discouraging ministry. 

But the testimony of a young seminarian showed me how wrong I was! Assigned to minister in a small village chapel, he was dismayed when only two people stayed for the communion service. As he read from the liturgy, he came to the words: "Therefore, with angels and archangels and all the company of heaven, we worship and adore Thy glorious name." That sentence changed everything for him. In his heart he said, "God forgive me. I did not know I was in that great company." 

When we came to Christ in faith, we joined an invisible host of companions, what the writer of Hebrews says is an "innumerable company of angels," and "the general assembly and church of the firstborn" (12:22-23). Keep this amazing reality in mind as you worship God. It will give great meaning to every service, whether thousands of fellow worshipers are present, or just two or three. —Herb Vander Lugt 

Glory to God, and praise and love
Be ever, ever given
By saints below and saints above,
The church in earth and heaven. —Wesley

When Christians worship here on earth, the hosts of heaven are worshiping with them.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 22, 2005)

September 22, 2005 

Bring Out The Shine

Read:  Job 23:8-17 

He knows the way that I take; when He has tested me, I shall come forth as gold. —Job 23:10 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 37-39 

 Many years ago I bought a 1964 Volkswagen from my neighbor. The car was mechanically sound, but the outside looked pretty rough. Dents marred its surface, and dirt and grime had dulled its once deep blue color. 

As time passed, I wondered if its original luster and beauty could be restored. I was sure its bumps could be eliminated, but what about the finish? So I began to experiment on some of the worst spots. Much to my delight, I discovered that with a lot of elbow grease and some rubbing compound my drab little Volkswagen could be brought to a beautiful shine. 

We as Christians have the wonderful potential of reflecting the beauty of our Savior. But sin has left its mark on our personalities, and a lot of "road film" needs to be removed before the lovely character of Jesus can be seen in us. 

God often brings about this change through the buffing of hardship and trials, for pressure has a way of loosening the dirt and grime of rebellion and selfishness. The Bible tells us that tribulation produces perseverance, character, hope, and confidence by the Holy Spirit (Romans 5:3-5). 

We might wish that a speedy "car wash" could do the job, but there's no substitute for the difficulties that can bring out the shine of Christlike character. —Dennis De Haan 

What pains my dear Lord must be taking,
How true and how faithful His care;
I know if He gave me all sunshine
I could not His own image bear. —Beattie

A gem cannot be polished without friction, nor a man perfected without adversity.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 23, 2005)

September 23, 2005 

Dirty Laundry

Read:  Leviticus 10:8-11, 1 Corinthians 2:13-16 

Distinguish between holy and unholy, and between unclean and clean. —Leviticus 10:10 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 40-42 

 Whenever my husband and I leave the house, our dog Maggie goes sniffing for old shoes and dirty laundry. She surrounds herself with what she finds and then sleeps with it near her nose. The familiar smells comfort her until we return. 

Of course Maggie doesn't realize she's following a levitical command to "distinguish between . . . unclean and clean" (Leviticus 10:10). Nor does she know she's violating it. 

In a world still swirling in sin long after its catastrophic collision with evil, God commanded His followers to live holy lives (Leviticus 11:45). Distinguishing between clean and unclean is essential to that task. 

Such discernment requires more than finely tuned physical senses. The apostle Paul wrote that the "natural man"—that is, a human being in his sinful state—"does not receive the things of the Spirit of God . . . ; they are spiritually discerned" (1 Corinthians 2:14). It is the Holy Spirit who provides this wisdom (v.13). 

Just as Maggie finds comfort in old shoes and socks, many people seek comfort in old dirty sins. We must be mindful that our comfort and consolation come from God, who loves us and who establishes us in "every good word and work" (2 Thessalonians 2:16-17). —Julie Ackerman Link 

Search me, O God, and know my heart today;
Try me, O Savior, know my thoughts, I pray.
See if there be some wicked way in me;
Cleanse me from every sin and set me free. —Orr
© 1966, Singspiration, Inc.

There is no true happiness apart from holiness, and no holiness apart from Christ.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 25, 2005)

September 25, 2005 

Carried Along

Read: Hebrews 2:5-18 

Both He who sanctifies and those who are being sanctified are all of one, for which reason He is not ashamed to call them brethren. —Hebrews 2:11 

Bible In One Year: Ezekiel 46-48 

 A chorus of groans erupted after the announcement that our flight had been delayed an hour and a half because bad weather in Chicago was allowing only a few planes to land. But a short time later, another announcement caused those same people to cheer. We were told that a medical courier was transporting bone marrow needed for a transplant, and this gave our flight top priority to land in Chicago. In a few minutes we were on our way, "carried along" by the important mission of another person. 

As we landed and taxied directly to the gate at O'Hare, one of the world's busiest airports, I thought of Jesus Christ, who through His death and resurrection has made it possible for us to enter the presence of God. By faith in His merit alone, we become identified with Him and partake of all that He secured for us. The writer of Hebrews said that "it was fitting for Him, . . . in bringing many sons to glory, to make the captain of their salvation perfect through sufferings. For both He who sanctifies and those who are being sanctified are all of one" (2:10-11). 

Each day, let's thank God for the saving work of Jesus Christ, whose love and sacrifice have "carried us along" to God the Father. —David McCasland 

To enter heaven when we die,
We have no merit on our own;
But if we've put our faith in Christ,
He'll take us to the Father's throne. —Sper

If we could merit our own salvation, Jesus would not have died to provide it.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 26, 2005)

September 26, 2005 

Count On It!

Read: Galatians 6:1-10 

Whatever a man sows, that he will also reap. —Galatians 6:7 

Bible In One Year: Daniel 1-3 

 A children's book called The Chance World describes an imaginary planet where everything happens unpredictably. For example, the sun might rise one day or it might not, and it might appear at any hour. Some days the moon might come up in its place. One day you might jump up and not come down, and the next day find gravity so strong you can't even lift your feet. 

Scottish biologist Henry Drummond commented that in such a place, where natural law was nonexistent, "reason would be impossible. It would become a lunatic world with a population of lunatics." 

We should be thankful for the dependability of the natural laws that the Creator has set in motion. They are a great benefit to us if we recognize and respect them. If we violate those laws, however, we will suffer the consequences. 

That is also true of God's spiritual laws, such as the one in today's text. The person who ignores God's standards and caters to sinful appetites can expect destruction. But the person who follows the leading of the Holy Spirit will experience the blessings of everlasting life. 

God's laws never fail. For better or worse, you will reap what you sow. Count on it! —Richard De Haan 


Surer than autumn's harvests
Are harvests of thought and deed;
Like those that our hands have planted,
The yield will be like the seed. —Harris

When we sow seeds of sin, we can count on a harvest of judgment.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Sep 29, 2005)

September 29, 2005 

A Winner Either Way

Read: Philippians 1:15-26 

For to me, to live is Christ, and to die is gain. —Philippians 1:21 

Bible In One Year: Daniel 10-12 

 Lois had just undergone cancer surgery and was alone with her thoughts. She had faced death before, but it had always been the death of people she had loved—not her own. 

Suddenly she realized that losing someone she loved was more threatening to her than the possibility of losing her own life. She wondered why. She remembered that she had asked herself before her operation, "Am I ready to die?" Her immediate answer had been, and still was, "Yes, I am. Christ is my Lord and Savior." 

With her readiness for death assured, she now needed to concentrate on living. Would it be in fear or in faith? Then God seemed to say, "I have saved you from eternal death. I want to save you from living in fear." Isaiah 43:1 came to mind: "Fear not, for I have redeemed you; I have called you by your name; you are Mine." 

Now Lois testifies, "Yes, I am His! That reality is more important than doctors telling me I have cancer." And then she adds, "I win either way!" 

Lois' insight is a convinced echo of Paul's words in today's text, "For to me, to live is Christ, and to die is gain." Let's pray that those words will resonate in our heart. That confidence makes us a winner either way. —Joanie Yoder 

Safe in the Lord, without a doubt,
By virtue of the blood;
For nothing can destroy the life
That's hid with Christ in God. —Anon.

We can really live if we are ready to die.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 1, 2005)

October 1, 2005 

Changed Lives Are Possible

Read: John 3:1-16 

Do not marvel that I said to you, "You must be born again." —John 3:7 

Bible In One Year: Esther 4-7 

 Lord Kenneth Clark, internationally known for his television series Civilization, lived and died without faith in Jesus Christ. In his autobiography, he wrote about an overwhelming religious experience he had while visiting a beautiful church. 

"My whole being," Clark wrote, "was irradiated by a kind of heavenly joy far more intense than anything I had known before." Unfortunately, the "flood of grace," as he described it, created a problem for him. If he allowed himself to be influenced by it, he knew he would have to change. His family might think he had lost his mind. Or perhaps the intense joy would prove to be an illusion. So he concluded, "I was too deeply embedded in the world to change course." 

What a tragedy! If only he had responded to that grace-granted glimpse of another world! If only he had allowed it to turn his attention away from this world and toward Jesus! Then he would have become a part of that invisible world, which is not an illusion but a glorious reality. 

God can enable any of us to change, no matter how deeply embedded we may be in this world. The miracle of the new birth (John 3:5-7) will take place when we say yes to the stirring of God's grace in our souls. —Vernon Grounds 


The Savior is waiting to save you
And cleanse every sin-stain away;
By faith you can know full forgiveness
And be a new creature today! —Bosch

Salvation is not reformation but transformation.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 2, 2005)

October 2, 2005 

When We Speak Foolishly

Read: Psalm 39 

Remove Your gaze from me, that I may regain strength, before I go away and am no more. —Psalm 39:13 

Bible In One Year: Esther 8-10 

 When former law professor Phillip E. Johnson had a stroke, he was so afraid of being mentally and physically impaired that he wished the doctor would give him a painless death. He said, "That was a foolish thought, of course, but not the last foolish thought I was to have." 

In my own pastoral ministry, I've heard some of God's children express thoughts worse than Johnson's—even rebellious words against God. 

Psalm 39 offers comfort to people who regret the thoughtless things they've said in times of despair. David was gravely ill and desperate when he wrote the psalm. At first he kept silent lest he speak foolishly (vv.1-3). But when he could contain himself no longer, he prayed a wonderful prayer (vv.4-9). 

But in verses 10 and 11 his tone began to change. According to the British scholar Derek Kidner, David spoke foolishly when he said, "Remove Your gaze from me, . . . before I go away and am no more" (v.13). David expressed a hopeless attitude toward death, and said to God, in effect, "Leave me alone." Kidner comments that God included this prayer in the Bible to reassure us that when we say things out of desperation He understands. And when we tell Him how sorry we are, He graciously forgives. —Herb Vander Lugt 

Sometimes our pain becomes so great
That we despair in deep distress;
We cry to God with foolish words
That later we to Him confess. —D. De Haan

Our tongue can be our own worst enemy.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 3, 2005)

October 3, 2005 

Beware!

Read:
2 Peter 3:10-18 

Beware lest you also fall from your own steadfastness, being led away with the error of the wicked. —2 Peter 3:17 

Bible In One Year: Ezra 1-4 

 Daily life is hazardous to your health. That's the thesis of Laura Lee's book 100 Most Dangerous Things In Everyday Life And What You Can Do About Them. It's a tongue-in-cheek look at the unnoticed threats in life, such as shopping carts (which annually cause 27,600 injuries in the US) and dishwashers (which harm more than 7,000 Americans and 1,300 Britons each year). One reason for writing this book, the author says, was "to poke fun at the culture of fear." 

In contrast, Jesus Christ calls His followers to a courageous lifestyle of faith in which our goal is not to avoid personal harm but to pursue the mission of God in our world. 

The apostle Peter vividly described the day of the Lord, which will bring the end of the earth as we know it (2 Peter 3:10). But instead of fainting with apprehension, Peter said we should be filled with anticipation (v.14). Then he warned of those who twist the Scriptures, and said, "Beware lest you also fall from your own steadfastness, being led away with the error of the wicked" (v.17). 

Proper concern helps protect us, but excessive alarm leaves us paralyzed. We should be most afraid of failing to live with complete confidence in God. —David McCasland 


Living for Jesus a life that is true,
Striving to please Him in all that I do;
Yielding allegiance, glad-hearted and free,
This is the pathway of blessing for me. —Chisholm
© Renewal 1945, The Rodeheaver Co.

The power of Christ within you is greater than the power of evil around you.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 4, 2005)

October 4, 2005 

On Purpose

Read: Genesis 50:15-21 

All things work together for good . . . to those who are the called according to His purpose. —Romans 8:28 

Bible In One Year: Haggai 1-2, Zechariah 1-2 

 When a cowboy applied for an insurance policy, the agent asked, "Have you ever had any accidents?" After a moment's reflection, the applicant responded, "Nope, but a bronc did kick in two of my ribs last summer, and a couple of years ago a rattlesnake bit me on the ankle." 

"Wouldn't you call those accidents?" replied the puzzled agent. "Naw," the cowboy said, "they did it on purpose!" 

That story reminds me of the biblical truth that there are no accidents in the lives of God's children. In today's Scripture, we read how Joseph interpreted a difficult experience that had seemed like a great calamity. He had been thrown into a pit and then sold as a slave. This was a great test of his faith, and from the human standpoint it appeared to be a tragic case of injustice, not a providential means of blessing. But Joseph later learned that "God meant it for good" (Genesis 50:20). 

Are you passing through the deep waters of trial and disappointment? Does everything seem to be going against you? These apparent misfortunes are not accidents. The Lord allows such things for a blessed purpose. So patiently trust Him. If you know the Lord, someday you will praise Him for it all! —Richard De Haan 

What looks like just an accident
When viewed through human eyes,
Is really God at work in us—
His blessing in disguise. —Sper

God transforms trials into triumphs.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 7, 2005)

October 7, 2005 

Right Spirit

Read:
Luke 12:4-7 

Fear Him who . . . has power to cast into hell. . . . Do not fear therefore; you are of more value than many sparrows. —Luke 12:5,7 

Bible In One Year: Zechariah 11-14 

 I once read some theology on the bumper of a car in front of me. It said, "If you go to hell, don't blame Jesus!" The slogan apparently was an attempt by the driver to do some evangelism. I gave him credit for trying, but I wondered if those who saw that warning felt it was put there in love. 

Reverend Newman Smith had a doctrinal dispute with Baptist preacher Robert Hall. So Smith wrote a stinging pamphlet denouncing Hall. Unable to select an appropriate title, he sent the pamphlet to a friend and asked him for a suggestion. 

Smith had previously written a tract called "Come To Jesus." After his friend read his bitter tirade against Hall, he sent it back with a brief note. "The title I suggest for your pamphlet is this: 'Go to Hell' by the author of 'Come To Jesus.'" 

One of the most disturbing assertions in the Bible is that men and women who reject Jesus will spend eternity separated from God. Even more unsettling, virtually everything we know about hell comes from the lips of Jesus. Yet when Jesus spoke of hell, He did so with accents of love. 

When we witness to our neighbors, we should ask ourselves these questions: "Is this what God wants me to say?" and "Is this how He wants me to say it?" —Haddon Robinson 


Give me a spirit of love today
In everything that I do and say;
I would be loving and kind and true,
Asking myself what Jesus would do. —Hess

Difficult truth should be wrapped in the language of love.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 10, 2005)

October 10, 2005 

Faith & Riches

Read: Ephesians 1 

. . . that you may know what is the hope of His calling, what are the riches of the glory of His inheritance. —Ephesians 1:18 

Bible In One Year: Nehemiah 1-3 

 Do you want to be rich? Do you think your faith will bring you riches? What kind of riches are you looking for? 

There's good news and bad news if wealth is what you want. The good news is that God's Word does promise riches to the believer. The "bad" news is that it doesn't have anything to do with money. 

Here are some examples of the riches that can be ours as believers in Jesus Christ: 
An understanding of God the Father and the Son, "in whom are hidden all the treasures of wisdom and knowledge" (Colossians 2:2-3).

Christ, "the hope of glory," living in us (Colossians 1:27).

Mighty strength in our inner being, "through His Spirit" (Ephesians 3:16).

Having all our needs met by God (Philippians 4:19).

The "wisdom and knowledge of God" (Romans 11:33).

"Redemption through His blood, the forgiveness of sins," which comes from God's grace (Ephesians 1:7). 



Yes, God's Word promises us great riches—treasures that we cannot even attempt to purchase with any amount of money. It is these riches that we must seek, enjoy, and use to glorify their source—our heavenly Father. —Dave Branon 


The treasures of earth are not mine,
I hold not its silver and gold;
But a treasure far greater is mine;
I have riches of value untold. —Hartzler

God's Word promises riches that money cannot buy.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 11, 2005)

October 11, 2005 

Counterfeit Reality

Read: 2 Timothy 3:1-5,12-17 

Evil men and impostors will grow worse and worse, deceiving and being deceived. —2 Timothy 3:13 

Bible In One Year: Nehemiah 4-6 

 When people see a photograph or video today, they often ask, "Is it real?" A home computer can manipulate images to create a picture of an event that never happened. Images can be inserted into or removed from photographs. A video can be doctored to make it appear that a person was caught committing a crime or performing an act of heroism. The camera may not lie, but the computer can. 

Centuries before such modern technology, the apostle Paul warned Timothy about counterfeit reality in the church. He said that in the last days people would be self-absorbed, "having a form of godliness but denying its power" (2 Timothy 3:5). He repeatedly emphasized the need to live a godly life, warning that "evil men and impostors will grow worse and worse, deceiving and being deceived" (v.13). 

Paul charged Timothy to "continue in the things which you have learned and been assured of" (v.14). True godliness honors and obeys God while its counterfeit seeks pleasure and personal gain. One pleases the Lord; the other gratifies natural desire. Both are identified by their actions. 

When people hear us say we are Christians, they may wonder if our faith is real. Our lives will answer the question by reflecting the reality of Christ. —David McCasland 

Dear Heavenly Father, Help me, I pray, 
to honor You with all that I do today. 
By Your Holy Spirit's power, may my words and actions 
cause others to glorify Your Name. Amen.

A good tree cannot bear bad fruit, nor can a bad tree bear good fruit. —Matthew 7:18


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 12, 2005)

October 12, 2005 

It's In God's Hands

Read: Romans 12:9-21 

"Vengeance is Mine, I will repay," says the Lord. —Romans 12:19 

Bible In One Year: Nehemiah 7-9 

 The world was horrified when Chechen rebels massacred hundreds of people held hostage in a school in Beslan, Russia. Many of the victims were children, including six belonging to the two Totiev brothers, who are active in Christian ministry. 

One of the brothers reacted in a way that most of us would have a hard time choosing. He said, "Yes, we have an irreplaceable loss, but we cannot take revenge." He believes what the Lord says, as recorded in Romans 12:19, "Vengeance is Mine, I will repay." 

Some of us have difficulty getting rid of bitterness about small slights, to say nothing of major offenses like this family faced. Totiev's attitude lets go of bitterness and doesn't seek revenge. It abhors what is evil (v.9), but doesn't repay evil for evil (v.17). What a difference there would be in marriages, families, churches, and in all our relationships if by the Holy Spirit's enablement we were filled with a Christlike attitude that puts in God's hands the injustices done to us. 

Why not pause right now and search your heart. If there is any bitterness toward another or a desire for revenge, ask the Holy Spirit to help you not to be "overcome by evil, but overcome evil with good" (v.21). —Vernon Grounds 

Search me, O God, and know my heart today!
Try me, O Savior, know my thoughts I pray.
See if there be some wicked way in me;
Cleanse me from every sin, and set me free. —Orr

Someday the scales of justice will be perfectly balanced.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 13, 2005)

October 13, 2005 

Got Moles?

Read: 1 Samuel 15:13-23 

Behold, to obey is better than sacrifice, and to heed than the fat of rams. —1 Samuel 15:22 

Bible In One Year: Nehemiah 10-13 

 While cutting our grass, I spotted rounded mounds of sandy loam on what had recently been a smooth lawn. A family of moles had emigrated from nearby woods to take up residence beneath our yard. The little creatures were wreaking havoc with our lawn by burrowing into the soil and disrupting the beautiful turf. 

In some ways the activity of moles illustrates the dark side of the human heart. On the surface, we may appear polished and polite. But greed, lust, bigotry, and addictions can work inner destruction. Sooner or later, those sins will become apparent. 

King Saul had a fatal flaw that festered beneath the surface—rebellion against God. He had been commanded not to take any of the spoils of war from the Amalekites (1 Samuel 15:3). But after a decisive victory, he let the Israelites keep the best of the livestock for themselves (v.9). 

When the prophet Samuel confronted the king, Saul rationalized that he had kept the sheep and cattle to sacrifice to God. But this was a mere cover for his sinful pride, which had erupted in defiance of the God he claimed to serve. 

God's remedy for rebellion is confession and repentance. Like Saul, you may be rationalizing your sin. Confess and forsake it before it's too late. —Dennis Fisher 

God wants complete obedience—
Excuses will not do;
His Word and Spirit point the way
As we His will pursue. —Sper

One sin becomes two when it is defended.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 14, 2005)

October 14, 2005 

To Tell The Truth

Read: 2 Corinthians 4:3-7 

We do not preach ourselves, but Christ Jesus the Lord. —2 Corinthians 4:5 

Bible In One Year: Malachi 1-4 

 When you think of the term evangelism, what picture flashes onto the wall of your mind? A large stadium filled with people? A small booklet with a set of diagrams? A Christian wearing a pin with the symbol of a fish? A zealous believer playing intellectual chess with a pagan opponent? A salesman convincing a reluctant person to "try Jesus"? 

Evangelism is a 10-letter dirty word to some of us. While we think it's a dandy idea for others, we're sure it isn't for us. We're not cut out to sell, nor shrewd enough to play intellectual games with non-Christians. 

Evangelism, though, isn't about being a huckster who cons people into buying what they don't need. It has nothing to do with grabbing people by the lapels and shoving on them a faith that goes no deeper than the shirt pocket. What a grim indictment resides in the remark, "You could identify the people she had witnessed to by their haggard look." 

Evangelism is simply sharing with others what we know about Jesus. "We do not preach ourselves, but Christ Jesus the Lord" (2 Corinthians 4:5). No tricks. No deception. Speak the truth, the whole truth, nothing but the truth—in love. Then leave the results with God. —Haddon Robinson 

It's not our task to force God's truth 
On those who may the truth detest,
But we are asked to share Christ's love
And let God's Spirit do the rest. —D. De Haan

We who know the joy of salvation should not keep it to ourselves.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 16, 2005)

October 16, 2005 

Just The Right Amount

Read: Matthew 6:5-15 

Give us this day our daily bread. —Matthew 6:11 

Bible In One Year: Matthew 5-7 

 A woman who prepared meals for hungry farm workers during the harvest season would watch them consume every bit of food on the table. Then she'd say, "Good. I fixed just the right amount." 

Many of us struggle to feel that way about the resources entrusted to us. At the end of a meal or the end of a month, do we really believe that God has given us enough? When we pray, "Give us this day our daily bread" (Matthew 6:11), how much do we expect God to supply? As much as we want? Or as much as we need? 

Health experts say that a key to good nutrition is eating until we feel satisfied, not until we are stuffed full. In every area of life, there is a difference between genuine hunger and having a greedy appetite. So often, we want just a little more. 

In Jesus' teaching on prayer, He said: "Your Father knows the things you have need of before you ask Him. Therefore do not worry, saying, 'What shall we eat?' or 'What shall we drink?' or 'What shall we wear?'" (Matthew 6:8,31). 

As the Lord supplies our needs, perhaps we should see His provision from a new perspective and determine to express our thanks by saying, "Father, You gave me just the right amount." —David McCasland 

Thanks, O God, for boundless mercy
From Thy gracious throne above;
Thanks for every need provided
From the fullness of Thy love! —Storm

When it's time to breathe a prayer of thanks, don't hold your breath.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 17, 2005)

October 17, 2005 

Beware Of A Judgmental Spirit!

Read: Matthew 7:1-5 

Judge not, that you be not judged. —Matthew 7:1 

Bible In One Year: Matthew 8-11 

 A young married man began going to a pornography store. When his parents learned of this, they gently and tactfully confronted him, but made no accusations. The son responded with anger and said that he saw no harm in what he was doing. He accused his parents of being judgmental. With broken hearts they had to stand by and watch him as he left his wife and family, lost his job, and eventually ruined his life. 

Many people today would say that his parents had no right to imply that he was doing wrong. They may even quote Jesus' words: "Judge not, that you be not judged" (Matthew 7:1). 

But the Bible makes it clear that we are responsible to humbly confront fellow believers when we see them caught in sin (Galatians 6:1-2). These parents were lovingly doing just that. 

Jesus wasn't saying we shouldn't confront sin. He was saying we must be very careful in making judgments. Paul wrote that love thinks no evil (1 Corinthians 13:5). We must give others the benefit of the doubt, recognizing our own limitations. And we must reject any feeling of spiritual superiority, lest we also fall into sin. 

Confronting someone is a serious responsibility. Exercise it carefully, and always beware of judging. —Herb Vander Lugt 

Your Word instructs us not to judge;
So, Lord, we humbly pray,
"Restrain our lips when we would speak
The things we should not say." —D. De Haan

Judge yourself before you judge another.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 18, 2005)

October 18, 2005 

Courage In The Crisis

Read: Daniel 3:8-18 

We do not serve your gods, nor will we worship the gold image which you have set up. —Daniel 3:18 

Bible In One Year: Matthew 12-15 

 Through the centuries, some of God's servants have faced the possibility of an agonizing death unless they renounced their faith. They knew that God could deliver them, but they also knew that in keeping with His own purposes He might not answer their pleas for supernatural help. 

In the book of Daniel, three young Hebrew captives faced a life-and-death choice: Worship the king's gold image or be thrown into the fiery furnace. Their response was unhesitating: "Our God whom we serve is able to deliver us from the burning fiery furnace." They added, "But if not, . . . we do not serve your gods, nor will we worship the gold image which you have set up" (Daniel 3:17-18). 

But if not! Those words challenge our allegiance. Suppose we face crippling disease. Suppose we are facing shameful disgrace. Suppose we are facing painful loss. We plead for God's intervention, yet in every threatening circumstance our plea should carry the proviso, "But if not!" 

Is our attitude that of Jesus in Gethsemane? "O My Father, if it is possible, let this cup pass from Me; nevertheless, not as I will, but as You will" (Matthew 26:39). 

Are we willing to endure whatever will glorify God and work out His holy purposes? —Vernon Grounds 

They climbed the steep ascent of heaven
Through peril, toil, and pain:
O God, to us may grace be given
To follow in their train. —Heber

When conviction runs deep, courage rises to sustain it.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 19, 2005)

October 19, 2005 

More Than Good Advice

Read: John 10:1-15 

He calls his own sheep by name and leads them out. —John 10:3 

Bible In One Year: Matthew 16-19 

 A few years ago, I was invited to speak on the subject of guidance. In my preparation, I opened my concordance to look up the word guidance, expecting to find a long list of verses promising guidance from God. To my surprise, guidance wasn't there. Instead, I found the word guide and a number of verses promising that God Himself would be the guide of His people. 

This discovery added fresh insight to my Christian pilgrimage. I was reminded that people who are blind need guide dogs, not guidance dogs! Even if dogs were capable of talking, how unsatisfactory it would be if they were mere bystanders, shouting warnings to the blind from a distance: "Careful now! You're approaching a hole. Watch out for the curb!" No, these mute but faithful creatures escort their sightless companions every step of the way, being their eyes and steering them safely along precarious pathways. 

Some people want God to be like a glorified advice bureau. But when our sight is dim and our way is dark, as it often is, we need more than good advice—we need the Good Shepherd to lead us (John 10:3,11). 

As we follow Christ each day, we'll have all the guidance we'll ever need. —Joanie Yoder 

Though guidance is our need each day
We need not search to find our way;
We only need a faithful Guide
And strive to stay close by His side. —D. De Haan

Looking for guidance? Follow Christ, your Guide.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 20, 2005)

October 20, 2005 

Living Royally

Read: Galatians 3:19-4:7 

You are no longer a slave but a son, and if a son, then an heir of God through Christ. —Galatians 4:7 

Bible In One Year: Matthew 20-22 

 There is an ancient story about a man named Astyages who determined to do away with a royal infant named Cyrus. He summoned an officer of his court and told him to kill the baby prince. The officer in turn delivered the youngster to a herdsman with instructions that he should take him high up into the mountains where the baby would die from exposure. 

The herdsman and his wife, however, took the child and raised him as their own. Growing up in the home of those humble peasants, he naturally thought they were his real parents. He was ignorant of his royal birth and his kingly lineage. Because he thought he was a peasant, he lived like one. 

Many Christians fail to realize the royal heritage that is theirs in Christ. They live as spiritual peasants when they should be living royally. According to the apostle Paul, believers "are all sons of God through faith in Christ Jesus" (Galatians 3:26). He also said, "Because you are sons, God has sent forth the Spirit of His Son into your hearts, crying out, 'Abba, Father!' Therefore you are no longer a slave but a son, and if a son, then an heir of God through Christ" (4:6-7). 

God has given us everything we need to live victorious, fulfilling lives. Let's not live like peasants. —Richard De Haan 

Rejoice—the Lord is King!
Your Lord and King adore!
Rejoice, give thanks, and sing
And triumph evermore. —Wesley

A child of the King should reflect his Father's character.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 21, 2005)

October 21, 2005 

Perfect Hatred

Read: Psalm 97 

You who love the Lord, hate evil! —Psalm 97:10 

Bible In One Year: Matthew 23-25 

 Tell me what you hate and I can tell you a great deal about yourself. Hatred can be the strong side of righteousness, but it needs a sign written on it with large red letters: Handle With Care. 

Olive Moore, the 19th-century English writer, put words to this warning: "Be careful with hatred. . . . Hatred is a passion requiring one hundred times the energy of love. Keep it for a cause, not an individual. Keep it for intolerance, injustice, stupidity. For hatred is the strength of the sensitive. Its power and its greatness depend on the selflessness of its use." 

We tend to waste our hatred on insignificant slights and differences. Comments made by a political opponent may draw our venom. Angry letters written to the editor often raise trivia to the level of significance because of the pathology of our misdirected hatred. Churches fracture and split when hatred is directed at people and not at the forces around us that destroy life and hope. 

The old Methodist circuit riders were described as men who hated nothing but sin. They took seriously the admonitions of the psalmist, "You who love the Lord, hate evil!" (Psalm 97:10), and of the prophet Amos who urged his hearers to "hate evil, love good" (Amos 5:15). —Haddon Robinson 

Dear Father, help us to handle hatred 
with utmost care. Help us to direct our hatred 
only at the things You despise. Teach us 
what it means to hate the sin and love the sinner. Amen.

If you can't hate what is evil, you can't love what is good.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 22, 2005)

October 22, 2005 

It's Your Choice

Read: Joshua 24:1-15 

Choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve. —Joshua 24:15 

Bible In One Year: Matthew 26-28 

 As Joshua was nearing the end of his life, he gathered the children of Israel together at Shechem. And there, from the lips of a man who was close to death, came an appeal that throughout the centuries has moved the hearts of many. Joshua said, "Choose for yourselves this day whom you will serve" (Joshua 24:15). 

This challenge, viewed in the light of the New Testament, suggests three outstanding lessons regarding our salvation. First, we must make a choice between God and the devil. To refuse Christ leaves us automatically on the devil's side. Jesus said, "He who is not with Me is against Me" (Matthew 12:30). 

Second, this choice is a personal choice. Joshua said, "Choose for yourselves . . . whom you will serve." Through faith in Jesus Christ, we can be born again and become a child of God. But we must do the believing ourselves. 

Third, there is an urgency in this charge. "Choose for yourselves this day," not next month, not a week from today, not tomorrow, but this day. 

Have you made that all-important choice? Have you trusted the Lord Jesus Christ as your Savior? If not, do so right now! Remember, the choice is yours. —Richard De Haan 

If I the King of heaven choose,
If I the things of earth refuse,
The best I gain, the worst I lose—
The choice is mine. —Stanphill
© 1961 Singspiration, Inc.

Now is the time to choose the Lord—tomorrow may be too late.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 24, 2005)

October 24, 2005 

Who Is God?

Read: Exodus 3:13-22 

God said to Moses, "I AM WHO I AM." —Exodus 3:14 

Bible In One Year: Mark 4-6 

 Thirty-five hundred years ago, Moses asked God who He was and got a peculiar answer. God said, "Say to the children of Israel, 'I AM has sent me to you.' . . . This is My name forever" (Exodus 3:14-15). 

I have long wondered why God would call Himself by such a name, but slowly I am learning its significance. A sentence needs only two things to be complete: a subject and a verb. So when God says His name is "I AM," it conveys the concept that He is complete in Himself. He is subject and verb. He is everything we could possibly need. 

Jesus put flesh on God's bare-boned answer to Moses' question, "Who are You?" Jesus left heaven to show us what it means to bear His Father's name. He told His disciples, "I am the way, the truth, and the life" (John 14:6). He also said, "I am the bread of life" (6:48), "the light of the world" (8:12), "the good shepherd" (10:11), and "the resurrection and the life" (11:25). In Revelation, Jesus declared, "I am the Alpha and the Omega, the Beginning and the End, the First and the Last" (22:13). And He said, "Before Abraham was, I AM" (John 8:58). 

If you're questioning who God is, take some time to get to know Jesus in the pages of His Word. —Julie Ackerman Link 

To Moses at the burning bush
God spoke His name—it was "I AM";
And Jesus also took that name—
"I AM," the sacrificial Lamb. —Hess

Jesus is the image of the invisible God. —Colossians 1:15


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 25, 2005)

October 25, 2005 

Deeper Than The Deep Blue Sea

Read: Ephesians 3:14-21 

. . . to know the love of Christ which passes knowledge. —Ephesians 3:19 

Bible In One Year: Mark 7-10 

 Several hundred miles off the coast of Guam is the Mariana Trench, the deepest place in the ocean. On January 23, 1960, Jacques Piccard and Donald Walsh climbed into a submersible vessel and were lowered into the cold, lonely darkness. Their descent into the deep, which set the world record, has never been repeated. 

The depth of the ocean is mind-boggling. The Mariana Trench is nearly 7 miles down. The water pressure at the bottom of the trench is 15,931 pounds per square inch. Yet there is life. Walsh saw flat fish on the ocean floor, surviving despite the pressure and the darkness. 

For most of us, it's hard to fathom just how deep the Mariana Trench is. But much more difficult to comprehend is the love of God. Paul was hard-pressed to describe it, but he prayed that his readers would be able somehow to grasp "the width and length and depth and height—to know the love of Christ which passes knowledge" (Ephesians 3:18). 

The reason we can never reach the depths of God's love is that it is infinite—beyond measure. If you ever feel alone and unloved, that you've sunk to the depths of dark despair, think about Ephesians 3:18. God's love for you is deeper than the Mariana Trench! —Dennis Fisher 

I have a Friend whose faithful love
Is more than all the world to me;
It's higher than the heights above,
And deeper than the boundless sea. —Anon.

You're never beyond the reach of God's love.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 26, 2005)

October 26, 2005 

Sweet Tooth

Read: Psalm 119:97-104 

How sweet are Your words to my taste, sweeter than honey to my mouth! —Psalm 119:103 

Bible In One Year: Mark 11-13 

 The woman must have had a major chocolate craving! She stopped at a Woolworth's store in London and asked for every Mars bar in stock. She paid cash for 10,656 candy bars. Nobody bothered to ask why she wanted so many, but one person jokingly said, "Perhaps she has a sweet tooth." 

The psalmist had a "sweet tooth" too—for something far more healthy than chocolate. He loved the Word of God and found it "sweeter than honey" to his taste (Psalm 119:103). 

How can we develop our spiritual tastebuds so that we have a strong craving for the sweetness of God's Word? 

Read the Word. It may seem obvious, but you have to read the Word if you're going to learn to love it as the psalmist did. Set aside a few minutes each day and read a passage. Think about the words, their meaning and context. 

Reflect on the Word. Jot down a verse and carry it with you. Look at it often during the day. Follow the psalmist's example and make it your "meditation all the day" (v.97). 

Apply the Word. Ask God what He wants you to understand and how to apply it to your life that day. 

God's Word will give you a "sweet tooth" and always satisfy it. —Anne Cetas 

Upon Thy Word I rest, so strong, so sure;
So full of comfort blest, so sweet, so pure,
Thy Word that changest not, that faileth never!
My King, I rest upon Thy Word forever. —Havergal

A well-read Bible is a sign of a well-fed soul.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 27, 2005)

October 27, 2005 

Toddler's Creed

Read: Acts 20:32-38 

You shall not covet. —Romans 7:7 

Bible In One Year: Mark 14-16 

 Elisa Morgan, president of MOPS International (Mothers Of Pre-Schoolers), shared this insight into a child's view of the world: 
Toddler's Creed
If I want it, it's mine.
If I give it to you and change my
mind later, it's mine.
If I can take it away from you,
it's mine.
If I had it a little while ago,
it's mine.
If it's mine, it will never belong to
anyone else, no matter what.
If we are building something together,
all the pieces are mine.
If it looks just like mine,
it is mine.  

Anyone who has ever known a toddler knows the truth of that creed. We expect to see this trait in toddlers, but we despise it when it's seen in adults. It's called covetousness. 

The apostle Paul, who had led an outwardly religious life before he became a follower of Jesus, wrestled with that sin (Romans 7:7). After carefully studying the law of Moses, he recognized covetousness for what it is. But God in His grace changed Paul. Instead of remaining a coveting, grasping man, he became a truly generous person (Acts 20:33-35). And generosity may be the acid test of whether or not we are still spiritual toddlers. 

Are you allowing the Lord Jesus Christ to create in you a new, giving heart? Or are you still following the "Toddler's Creed"? —Haddon Robinson 

Gratefulness overcomes selfishness.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Oct 29, 2005)

October 29, 2005 

What Did You Say?

Read: Psalm 15 

Who may dwell in Your holy hill? He who walks uprightly. —Psalm 15:1-2 

Bible In One Year: Luke 4-6 

 At Santa Clara University in California, a researcher conducted a study of 1,500 business managers that revealed what workers value most in a supervisor. Employees said they respected a leader who shows competence, has the ability to inspire workers, and is skillful in providing direction. 

But there was a fourth quality they admired even more—integrity. Above all else, workers wanted a manager whose word was good, one who was known for his honesty, and one whom they could trust. 

While this finding holds special significance for Christian managers, it also says something to everyone who claims to be a follower of Jesus. Integrity should characterize all believers, no matter what their position may be. 

According to Psalm 15, truth is at the heart of every word and deed of a godly person. Since the God of the Bible always keeps His word, it follows that a godly person will be known as one who does what he says he will do. 

We all need to be more careful about our integrity. Do those around us admire us for our honesty? Does the Lord see us faithfully doing what we said we would do—even when it hurts? (Psalm 15:4). —Mart De Haan 

If your word is "good as gold"
And your actions prove it true,
Others hearing what you say
Know they can depend on you. —Hess

Only by being on the level can we rise in the eyes of others.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 1, 2005)

November 1, 2005 

Joy Over One

Read: Luke 15:1-10 

There is joy in the presence of the angels of God over one sinner who repents. —Luke 15:10 

Bible In One Year: Luke 14-17 

 Many Christians have succumbed to the false notion that their witness to one individual doesn't count for much. But that certainly isn't supported by what we read in the Gospels. Even though Jesus' public ministry was limited to a little more than 3 years, He was never too busy to deal with one person at a time. 

It's true that Jesus preached to multitudes in Judea, fed 5,000 people gathered by the Sea of Galilee, and ministered to the large crowds in Capernaum. Yet He never lost sight of the value of one soul! 

We are encouraged when we read of His conversation at night with one man named Nicodemus (John 3); of His visit with one woman at a well in Samaria (John 4); and of His personal interest in one man named Zacchaeus, who had climbed up into a sycamore tree to get a better look at the Lord (Luke 19). How thrilled he must have been when Jesus singled him out of the multitude and said, "Zacchaeus, make haste and come down, for today I must stay at your house" (v.5). 

If you are ever tempted to minimize the value of your personal, individual witness to a single soul, remember Jesus' example. The Bible says there is joy in heaven over one sinner who repents. —Richard De Haan 

The One who made the heavens,
Who died on Calvary,
Rejoices with His angels
When one soul is set free. —Fasick

Never underestimate the value of a single soul.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 3, 2005)

November 3, 2005 

Hiding From God

Read: Genesis 3:7-13 

The Lord God said to the woman, "What is this you have done?" —Genesis 3:13 

Bible In One Year: Luke 22-24 

 Two brothers were extremely mischievous and their parents were at their wits' end. So they asked their pastor to talk with the boys. 

The pastor sat the younger one down first. He wanted him to think about God, so he started the conversation by asking, "Where is God?" The boy didn't respond, so he repeated the question in a stern tone. Again he gave no answer. Frustrated, the pastor shook his finger in the boy's face and shouted, "Where is God?!" 

The boy bolted from the room, ran home, and hid in his closet. His brother followed him and asked, "What happened?" The younger boy replied, "We're in big trouble now. God is missing, and they think we did it!" 

Sounds a bit like Adam and Eve, who were filled with guilt and tried to hide from God (Genesis 3:10). They had known the Lord's close fellowship, but now they were afraid to face Him. God pursued them, though, and asked, "What is this you have done?" Instead of repenting, Adam blamed God and Eve, and Eve blamed the serpent. 

How do we respond when we've sinned against God? Do we hide, hoping He won't notice? If we are His, He'll pursue us. The wisest choice is to come out of our hiding place, confess our sin, and have our fellowship restored. —Anne Cetas 

Heavenly Father, forgive me for trying to hide from You.
I confess my sins and ask for Your forgiveness.
Help me own up to my wrongs and not let anything come between You and me. Amen.

Sin brings fear; confession brings freedom.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 4, 2005)

November 4, 2005 

The Servants Knew

Read: John 2:1-11 

[Jesus'] mother said to the servants, "Whatever He says to you, do it." —John 2:5 

Bible In One Year: John 1-3 

 Few weddings are matters of life and death, but they often feel that way to the people involved. After giving three daughters in marriage, I can appreciate the concern parents have over proper arrangements for their guests. So whenever I read about the wedding in Cana in John 2:1-11, I find myself smiling at every turn. 

Although the events strike me as lighthearted, Jesus' miracle of turning water into wine had the serious purpose of revealing Himself as the Son of God to His disciples. 

Many people may have seen the large stone jars being filled with water. But it was the servants, who had poured every gallon, to whom the Lord said, "Draw some out now, and take it to the master of the feast" (v.8). The Bible says simply, "And they took it." Their unhesitating obedience is a model for us in our daily God-given tasks. 

The master praised the bridegroom, saying, "You have kept the good wine until now!" He didn't know its origin (v.10), "but the servants who had drawn the water knew" (v.9). 

Like them, we recognize that whenever God uses our meager efforts to help others, it's a miracle of His power. The servants at Cana who drew the water knew that the praise belonged to Jesus. And so do we. —David McCasland 

I can always count on God, my heavenly Father,
For He changes not; He always is the same—
Yesterday, today, forever, He is faithful,
And I know He loves me, praise His holy name. —Felten

God's great power deserves our grateful praise.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 5, 2005)

November 5, 2005 

No Fast Food In The Bible

Read:  Psalm 119:9-24 

I will meditate on Your precepts, and contemplate Your ways. —Psalm 119:15 

Bible In One Year: John 4-6 

 I love the sight of cows lying in the field, chewing their cud. But what is cud? And why do they spend so much time chewing it? 

Cows first fill their stomachs with grass and other food. Then they settle down for a good long chew. They bring the food back up from their stomachs and rework what they've already eaten, assimilating its goodness and transforming it into rich creamy milk. Time-consuming? Yes. A waste of time? Not if they want to give good milk. 

The phrase "chewing the cud" is used to describe the process of meditation. The writer of Psalm 119 obviously did a lot of mental chewing as he read God's Word. No fast food for him! If we follow his example of careful and prayerful Scripture reading, we will:

Be strengthened against sin (v.11).

Find delight in learning more about God (vv.15-16).

Discover wonderful spiritual truths (v.18).

Find wise counsel for daily living (v.24). 
Meditation is more than reading the Bible and believing it. It's applying Scripture to everyday life. 

God's Word is not meant to be fast food. Take time for a good long chew. —Joanie Yoder 

Break Thou the bread of life, dear Lord, to me,
As Thou didst break the loaves beside the sea;
Beyond the sacred page I seek Thee, Lord;
My spirit pants for Thee, O living Word. —Lathbury

To be a healthy Christian, don't treat the Bible as snack food.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 7, 2005)

November 7, 2005 

The Lord Is My Rock

Read: Psalm 18:1-3 

The Lord is my rock and my fortress and my deliverer; my God, my strength, in whom I will trust. —Psalm 18:2 

Bible In One Year: John 11-13 

 It turns out that we humans reason largely by means of our hearts and not by our heads. As French mathematician and theologian Blaise Pascal noted long ago, "The heart has reasons that reason does not know." 

Poets, singers, storytellers, and artists have always known this. They use symbols and metaphors that speak to our hearts rather than to our minds. That's why their ideas penetrate where everything else has failed. And that's why we say, "A picture is worth a thousand words." Images remain in our minds when all else is forgotten. 

David wrote, "The Lord is my rock and my fortress, . . . my shield and the horn of my salvation, my stronghold" (Psalm 18:2). He was thinking of physical elements that convey spiritual realities. Each picture expresses a deeper thought, linking the visible world to the invisible realm of the Spirit. David doesn't wander into definition and explanation, for explanation can blunt imagination. Each picture is left hanging in our minds—images that evoke mystery, arouse our imagination, and deepen our understanding. 

David wakes up what is hidden deep within us. It's good to think long thoughts about it. What does this mean to you: God is my rock, my fortress, my shield? —David Roper 

O love of God, our shield and stay
Through all the perils of our way;
Eternal love, in Thee we rest,
Forever safe, forever blest. —Bonar

Faith bridges chasms that reason cannot fathom.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 8, 2005)

November 8, 2005 

I Will Come Back For You

Read: John 14:1-6 

I will not leave you orphans; I will come to you. —John 14:18 

Bible In One Year: John 14-17 

 In 1914 Ernest Shackleton led an expedition to sail to Antarctica, and then walk to the South Pole. The expedition went according to plan until ice trapped the ship and eventually crushed its hull. The men made their way by lifeboat to a small island. Promising to come back for them, Shackleton and a small rescue party set out across 800 miles of perilous seas to South Georgia Island. 

With only a sextant to guide them, they made it to the island. Shackleton then led his party over steep mountainous terrain to the whaling port on the other side. Once there, he acquired a ship to rescue his crew. Their leader had kept his word and returned for them. Not one man was left behind. 

As Jesus was preparing to leave His disciples, He promised to return. He said, "If I go and prepare a place for you, I will come again and receive you to Myself; that where I am, there you may be also" (John 14:3). After enduring the horrors of the cross, Jesus rose from the dead to provide eternal life to all who believe in Him as their Savior. He indwells us today by the Holy Spirit, but one day He will return and gather us into His presence (1 Thessalonians 4:15-18). Jesus is true to His word. 

If you are His, He will come back for you! —Dennis Fisher 

Lift up your heads, pilgrims aweary!
See day's approach now crimson the sky;
Night shadows flee, and your Beloved,
Awaited with longing, at last draweth nigh. —Camp
© Renewal 1941, Singspiration, Inc.

Christ's second coming is as certain as His first.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 11, 2005)

November 11, 2005 

Ordinary People

Read: Acts 4:1-21 

When they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were uneducated and untrained men, they marveled. —Acts 4:13 

Bible In One Year: Acts 3-5 

 Bestselling novelist Arthur Hailey (1920-2004) once said of his characters, "I don't think I really invented anybody. I have drawn on real life." When readers open a book by the British author, they encounter ordinary people whom the writer has placed in extraordinary situations. 

In Acts 4 we find ordinary people, including the fishermen Peter and John, whom God placed in unexpected situations as witnesses to the reality of the risen Christ. These men, who had fled when Jesus was arrested, were now boldly facing threats and punishment for telling others about Him. 

Even the authorities who opposed these followers of Jesus were astonished "when they saw the boldness of Peter and John, and perceived that they were uneducated and untrained men . . . . And they realized that they had been with Jesus" (v.13). 

Most of us are ordinary people in a real life of work, relationships, and everyday circumstances. Our opportunities to demonstrate the reality of Christ may sometimes come disguised as difficulties, as they did for the disciples in Acts. 

As ordinary people, we can have an extraordinary impact for Christ if we will trust the Author of our circumstances and rely on the Holy Spirit's power. —David McCasland 

Just what do Christians look like?
What sets their lives apart?
They're ordinary people
Who love God from the heart. —D. De Haan

God is looking for ordinary people to do extraordinary work.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 14, 2005)

November 14, 2005 

A Past Long Gone

Read: Acts 13:36-41 

There is therefore now no condemnation to those who are in Christ Jesus. —Romans 8:1 

Bible In One Year: Acts 13-14 

 According to the English novelist Aldous Huxley, "There are no back moves on the chessboard of life." Yet we remain aware of things we have done and things we have left undone. Our sins worry us. They motivate us to wish fervently that somehow we could undo the past. 

That's why those who put their faith in Jesus can be thankful for God's message in both the Old and New Testaments. When Paul preached in Antioch, he said, "By [Jesus], everyone who believes is justified from all things from which you could not be justified by the law of Moses" (Acts 13:39). The law condemned us (Romans 7:10-11), but Jesus offers deliverance and new life (8:1). 

Are you worried about what you've done in the past? Rejoice! God has "cast all our sins into the depths of the sea" (Micah 7:19). Are you still concerned about your sins? Rejoice! "Their sins and their lawless deeds I will remember no more" (Hebrews 10:17). And "I have blotted out, like a thick cloud, your transgressions" (Isaiah 44:22). 

If you have put your faith in Jesus and asked Him to forgive you, the past is truly forgotten. "As far as the east is from the west, so far has He removed our transgressions from us" (Psalm 103:12). Trust and rejoice! —Vernon Grounds 

My sin—O, the bliss of this glorious thought—
My sin, not in part but the whole,
Is nailed to the cross and I bear it no more,
Praise the Lord, praise the Lord, O my soul. —Spafford

God's forgiveness frees us from the chains of regret.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 21, 2005)

November 21, 2005 

Let Go!

Read: Hebrews 3:7-19 

Today, if you will hear His voice, do not harden your hearts as in the rebellion. —Hebrews 3:15 

Bible In One Year: 2 Thessalonians 1-3, Acts 18:12-19:10 

 A 14-year-old North Carolina boy refused to stop playing his Nintendo Game Boy during school hours. The principal was called in and he still refused to stop. When the school liaison officer tried to search him, the teen kicked and punched him. The police were summoned, yet the boy adamantly resisted. Only after the officers gave him two shocks from a Taser gun were they able to remove the toy from him. He was uninjured, but one officer was bitten by the boy. 

How can someone be so obstinate! Consider Pharaoh's stubborn refusal to let God's people go despite numerous plagues (Exodus 5-9). Only after the seventh plague did Pharaoh begin to relent (9:27-28). 

Pharaoh was foolish to harden his heart against God. Yet look at who hardened their hearts in the wilderness. Hebrews 3:15-16 says, "If you will hear His voice, do not harden your hearts as in the rebellion. For who, having heard, rebelled? Indeed, was it not all who came out of Egypt, led by Moses?" Even those who had seen God's deliverance from slavery in Egypt rebelled against Him! 

Today, let us ponder whether God is speaking to us. Could it be that we are clinging to some "toy" and refusing to let Him be Lord of our lives? —Albert Lee 

Dear Lord, help us when we don't know what to do.
Help us most of all when we know what to do but don't want to do it.
May it never be said that we cling tightly to what displeases You. Amen.

God must rule our hearts if our feet are to walk His way.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 23, 2005)

November 23, 2005 

Good Workers

Read: Exodus 35:30-36:1 

Do you see a man who excels in his work? He will stand before kings. —Proverbs 22:29 

Bible In One Year: 1 Corinthians 5-8 

 During the early years of our marriage, my wife and I attempted to wallpaper our dingy Chicago apartment. We completed the project, but not without a great deal of difficulty. At one point I even had to remove a poorly-hung section of paper and go to the store to buy more. I learned to appreciate someone who could do a job like wallpapering with skill. 

I marvel when I see a carpenter make things fit without measuring and remeasuring again and again. I admire the truckdriver who masterfully backs his big rig into a tight space more easily than I do a small trailer on a 16-foot-wide driveway. I take my hat off to the plumber who so easily and good-naturedly installed a water heater in a small, seemingly inaccessible area—especially when I think of all the frustration I experienced when trying to attach a simple water filter. 

We read in today's Scripture about the skilled designers and weavers who helped construct the tabernacle. Proverbs 22:29 says that a person who excels in his work "will stand before kings." And Paul wrote, "Whatever you do, do it heartily, as to the Lord" (Colossians 3:23). 

God is pleased with work done well. He honors good workers, and so should we. —Herb Vander Lugt 

O Lord, I ask for strength to do
The task that You've assigned;
Help me to work with diligence,
Lest Your name be maligned. —Fasick

Work done well will receive God's "Well done!"


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 27, 2005)

November 27, 2005 

Amazing Grace

Read: Ephesians 2:1-10 

Where sin abounded, grace abounded much more. —Romans 5:20 

Bible In One Year: 2 Corinthians 4-6 

 In the 1700s, John Newton went to sea with his father on a merchant ship. Soon after his father retired, Newton was pressed into service on a warship. Facing intolerable conditions, he deserted and later requested a transfer to a slave ship that was soon to set sail for Africa. 

Newton hardened himself to the trafficking of human beings, and eventually he became captain of his own slave ship. On May 10, 1748, however, his life was changed forever. His ship encountered a terrifying, violent storm. Just as it seemed that the vessel would sink, Newton cried aloud, "Lord, have mercy upon us!" 

That night in his cabin, he began to reflect upon God's mercy. Through faith in Christ's sacrifice for him, John Newton experienced God's amazing grace in a personal way. In time, he left the slave trade and entered Christian ministry. Although he became a preacher of the gospel, he is most remembered for his much-loved hymn "Amazing Grace." It's an amazing testimony of his own experience. 

God's Spirit convicts us of sin and gives us the power to forsake it. When we receive Christ as our Savior, He does for us what we are powerless to do in our own strength. That's amazing grace. —Dennis Fisher 

Amazing grace—how sweet the sound—
That saved a wretch like me!
I once was lost but now am found,
Was blind but now I see. —Newton

God claims by grace those who have no claim to grace.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 29, 2005)

November 29, 2005 

Accident Or Design?

Read: Romans 1:18-20 

The heavens declare the glory of God; and the firmament shows His handiwork. —Psalm 19:1 

Bible In One Year: 2 Corinthians 10-13 

 The Bible opens with this magnificent statement: "In the beginning God created the heavens and the earth" (Genesis 1:1). How simple those words are and yet how fathomless! 

Dyson Freeman, one of today's most brilliant scientists, writes that nature's laws are marked by "the greatest mathematical simplicity and beauty." 

While I am not a scientist or a mathematician, I am intrigued by this statement. If there is no Designer—no Creator God—how is it that our universe can be a law-abiding system marked by beauty and simplicity? I wonder, why isn't our universe in chaos? 

The only reasonable explanation to me is the God of the Bible. As it says in Romans 1:20, "Since the creation of the world [God's] invisible attributes are clearly seen, being understood by the things that are made, even His eternal power and Godhead, so that [we] are without excuse." 

If it's only the reality of God's existence that explains the whole universe, that must also be true of our lives. We are not accidents but creatures designed by a Maker of limitless power and wisdom. Look for Him in what He has designed—you'll see Him there. —Vernon Grounds 

So much about His character
God wanted to impart;
Creation shows His handiwork—
His Son reveals His heart. —Hess

The design of creation points to the Master Designer.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Nov 30, 2005)

November 30, 2005 

Greater Grace

Read:  Romans 3:21-30 

For all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God, being justified freely by His grace through the redemption that is in Christ Jesus. —Romans 3:23-24 

Bible In One Year: Acts 20:2, Romans 1-4 

 One morning, when our granddaughter Julia was quite young, she and her Nana were reading the Bible together. They came to the familiar verse, "For all have sinned and fall short of the glory of God" (Romans 3:23). 

Julia suddenly jumped up off the sofa and ran to get my father's weathered, marked-up King James Bible that I keep on a shelf in my office and that I had showed her that very morning. "It's very old," I told her solemnly. 

She took the ancient Bible in her hand and ran back to Nana, excitedly found Romans 3:23, and read to her, "For all have sinned, and come short of the glory of God." 

"Yep," she said triumphantly, "Says the same thing in this one too!" 

Sin has been with us from of old and will be with us as long as we live on this earth. But there is something older than sin—something that outlasts it. According to the hymnwriter Julia Johnston, it is the "marvelous grace of our loving Lord, grace that exceeds our sin and our guilt!" The hymn concludes, "Grace, grace, God's grace, grace that will pardon and cleanse within; grace, grace, God's grace, grace that is greater than all our sin!" (© Renewal 1938, Hope Publishing Co.) 

Have you received His grace? —David Roper 

How To Receive God's Grace
Admit you are a sinner (Romans 3:23).
Believe on Jesus (Romans 10:9-13).
Confess Jesus to others (Matthew 10:32).

Grace is infinite love expressing itself in infinite goodness.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 5, 2005)

December 5, 2005 

A Glimpse Of Glory

Read: 2 Corinthians 4:16-18 

Even though our outward man is perishing, yet the inward man is being renewed day by day. —2 Corinthians 4:16 

Bible In One Year: Acts 23-25 

 Age has its troubles—failing hearing and eyesight, forgetfulness, aching backs, arthritic hands. These are intimations that we are wasting away. Yet, Paul insisted, inwardly we are "being renewed day by day. For our light affliction, which is but for a moment, is working for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory" (2 Corinthians 4:16-17). How so? 

The way I see it, aging and weakness focus our thoughts on God. We learn to fix our eyes on Him and on unseen realities; we learn to distinguish between the permanent and what is passing away. We are drawn by God's love to set our affection on things above and not on things of earth. 

And so we keep our eyes on "the things which are not seen" (v.18). We must look beyond our present frailty to what we will someday be—glorious creatures, bursting with radiant beauty and boundless energy! 

So "we do not lose heart" (v.16). We can partner with our pain and go on serving, praying, loving, caring to the end of our days. We can know strength of character despite our frail humanity; we can show patient endurance and love for others in the midst of our discomfort. Despite our momentary troubles, we can press on, for we have glimpsed the glory that far outweighs them all. —David Roper 

The future is seen in the Bible—
This knowledge with us God has shared;
By faith we can see the invisible,
The glory that He has prepared. —Hess

With nothing between us and God, our faces can reflect His glory.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 6, 2005)

December 6, 2005 

Choose Your Alliances Carefully

Read:  2 Chronicles 18:28-19:3 

Do not be unequally yoked together with unbelievers. —2 Corinthians 6:14 

Bible In One Year: Acts 26-28 

 The Star Alliance is an affiliation of airlines that seeks to maximize passenger benefits. If you're traveling on a member airline, you can accumulate frequent-flyer miles after transferring flights and enjoy faster check-in. The Alliance's Web site calls it "a more civilized way to fly the world." 

But not all alliances are mutually beneficial. In 2 Chronicles, we read that Ahab, the wicked king of Israel, formed an alliance with Jehoshaphat, king of Judah, when they joined armies against Syria. Why did Jehoshaphat establish this foolish bond with Ahab? 

No reasons are given, but we know why Ahab encouraged Jehoshaphat to put on his kingly robes while Ahab disguised himself for the battle. He knew the Syrians would try to kill the king. The opposing army surrounded Jehoshaphat. He cried to the Lord for help and God diverted the troops. Despite Ahab's treacherous scheme to save his own skin, he was killed by a stray arrow. 

Although Jehoshaphat escaped, Jehu the prophet confronted him, saying: "Should you help the wicked and love those who hate the Lord?" (2 Chronicles 19:2). 

Helping people in need is godly. But making unwise alliances with those who hate God may prove disastrous. 

Be sure to choose your alliances carefully. —Albert Lee 

It is good to join hands with the righteous,
Helping others you meet on your path;
But to make an alliance with evil
Will incur God's displeasure and wrath. —Hess

Right and wrong can never be partners.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 7, 2005)

December 7, 2005 

Forgotten In The Gifts

Read:  John 3:13-21 

For God so loved the world that He gave His only begotten Son, that whoever believes in Him should not perish but have everlasting life. —John 3:16 

Bible In One Year: Ephesians 1-3 

 In Western culture, the Christmas season is a time for a revelry of gift-giving. A world-famous department store annually issues a catalog of gifts of value beyond extravagance. One of them was a $10 million zeppelin—a 230-foot-long, 50-foot-wide airship capable of flying for 24 hours without refueling. 

A gift like that seems unbelievably ostentatious—especially when we compare it to the lowly manger where God sent the gift of His Son. All too often, in the midst of our exchange of presents, God's gift is forgotten. 

We can avoid this negligence by remembering to give from our heart. We can be inspired by love and gratitude not only for our loved ones but especially for the Supreme Giver of all good gifts—our heavenly Father. 

Even the smallest, least expensive gifts can take our memories back to Bethlehem, where God gave to the world His love-gift of infinite value, His only begotten Son, Jesus Christ (John 3:16). With each present we give and receive, we can say from our heart, "Thanks be to God for His indescribable gift!" (2 Corinthians 9:15). —Vernon Grounds 

As they offered gifts most rare
At that manger rude and bare,
So may we with holy joy,
Pure and free from sin's alloy,
All our costly treasures bring
Christ, to Thee, our heavenly King. —Dix

The most important part of Christmas is the first six letters.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 9, 2005)

December 9, 2005 

Door Of Humility

Read: Philippians 2:5-11 

God also has highly exalted Him and given Him the name which is above every name, that at the name of Jesus every knee should bow. —Philippians 2:9-10 

Bible In One Year: Philippians 1-4 

 Over the centuries, the entrance to Bethlehem's Church of the Nativity has twice been made smaller. The purpose in the last case was to keep marauders from entering the basilica on horseback. It's now referred to as the "Door of Humility," because visitors must bend down to enter. 

As we age, bending our knees becomes more and more difficult and painful. In the physical realm, some people courageously undergo knee replacement surgery. To avoid years of increasingly painful joint damage, they endure several weeks of agony. 

Like physical knees, spiritual knees can grow stiff over time. Years of stubborn pride and selfishness make us inflexible, and it becomes increasingly difficult and painful for us to humble ourselves. Seduced by false feelings of importance when others submit to us, we never learn that true importance comes from submitting ourselves to God and to others (Ephesians 5:21; 1 Peter 5:5). 

As we celebrate Jesus' birth, it's good to remember the Door of Humility, for it reminds us that we all need new knees—knees that will bend. Humbly is the only way to enter the presence of God. 

What better way to honor the One who bent so low to be with us. —Julie Ackerman Link 

Christ's humble birth should help us see
What life in Him can bring;
It's not acclaim that we should seek
But service for our King. —Branon

The road to victory is paved with humble submission to God.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 11, 2005)

December 11, 2005 

Confronted By The Cross

Read:  Luke 23:33-43 

When they had come to the place called Calvary, there they crucified [Jesus]. —Luke 23:33 

Bible In One Year: Hebrews 1-4 

 World-famous Russian author Aleksandr Solzhenitsyn was sent to a Siberian prison because he criticized communism. Languishing there under intolerable conditions year after year, he decided to end his life. But suicide, he firmly believed, would be against God's will. He thought it would be better for a guard to shoot him. 

So at a public assembly of the prisoners, he sat in a front row, planning to get up and walk toward an exit, compelling a guard to kill him. But to his surprise, another prisoner sat down, blocking his exit. That unknown man leaned over and, to Solzhenitsyn's astonishment, drew a cross on the dirt floor. 

The cross! Wondering if that fellow prisoner might be a messenger from God, Solzhenitsyn resolved to endure his imprisonment. There in prison he became a Christian and was eventually set free to bear witness to the world. 

Are you in the grip of difficult circumstances? Have you wondered if life is worth living? Focus your heart on the cross—it is the message of God's love, forgiveness, and saving grace for you. Invite the Christ of Calvary with His transforming power into your life. Discover for yourself that the Christ of the cross can change you. —Vernon Grounds 

The cross is my hope for eternity—
No merit have I of my own;
The shed blood of Christ my only plea—
My trust is in Jesus alone. —Christiansen
© Renewal 1949 by Singspiration Inc.

Calvary's cross is the only bridge to eternal life.


----------



## star (Dec 11, 2005)

I just wanted to *thank you * so much for posting these each day. You are doing a great service to God and us. I had miss place my daily breadk booklet for December and grateful I can read this each day. Keep it up. Thanks again. Wonderful Ministry!!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 16, 2005)

December 16, 2005 

Job Opening
Read:  Romans 12:9-16 

Rejoicing in hope, . . . continuing steadfastly in prayer. —Romans 12:12 

Bible In One Year: 1 Peter 3-5 

 About this time last year, a job became available in the church my wife and I attend. Just over a week before Christmas, my mother-in-law, Lenore Tuttle, died at the age of 85. When she went home to be with Jesus, she left a void not only in our family but also in our church. We were now without one of our most faithful prayer warriors. 

At Mother Tuttle's funeral, the presiding pastor showed the congregation her prayer box. It contained dozens of prayer cards on which she had written the names of people she prayed for every day, including one that mentioned the pastor's gall bladder surgery. On top of that prayer box was this verse: "But without faith it is impossible to please Him, for he who comes to God must believe that He is, and that He is a rewarder of those who diligently seek Him" (Hebrews 11:6). She was a true prayer warrior who diligently sought the Lord. 

Each day, many older saints, who have continued steadfastly in prayer (Romans 12:12), leave this earth through death and move on to heaven. This creates a "job opening" for people who will commit themselves to praying faithfully. Many of these positions remain unfilled. Will you fill one of them? —Dave Branon 

They labor well who intercede
For others with a pressing need;
It's on their knees they often work
And from its rigor will not shirk. —D. De Haan


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 16, 2005)

star said:
			
		

> I just wanted to *thank you * so much for posting these each day. You are doing a great service to God and us. I had miss place my daily breadk booklet for December and grateful I can read this each day. Keep it up. Thanks again. Wonderful Ministry!!!



Thank you so much for saying that .  Sometimes I fall behind with so much on my plate and it helps to know that this is a blessing for everyone!!


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 18, 2005)

December 18, 2005 

Born In Us

Read:  Micah 5:1-5 

Bethlehem Ephrathah, . . . out of you shall come forth to Me the One to be Ruler in Israel. —Micah 5:2 

Bible In One Year: 1 Timothy 1-3 

 During a visit to England's picturesque Stratford-upon-Avon, I was struck by how a town's identity and future can be affected just because someone was born there. Every year, half a million people come to visit the birthplace of William Shakespeare, whom some consider the most influential playwright in the English language. 

And what about Bethlehem? With the birth of Jesus, Micah's prophecy of significance was fulfilled: "But you, Bethlehem Ephrathah, though you are little among the thousands of Judah, yet out of you shall come forth to Me the One to be Ruler in Israel, whose goings forth are from of old, from everlasting" (Micah 5:2). Bethlehem is defined by Jesus' birth. 

Isn't the same true for us? When Christ comes to live in us, we are changed. No longer just ordinary human beings, we become the dwelling place of the Holy Spirit. Our identity and destiny are marked by Him, just as surely as a town becomes known for the significant person who was born there. 

Christmas is a wonderful time to celebrate the presence of Christ in us, and the change He brings to all who invite Him in. —David McCasland 

O holy Child of Bethlehem,
Descend to us, we pray;
Cast out our sin and enter in—
Be born in us today. —Brooks

God came to live with us so we could live with Him.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 19, 2005)

December 19, 2005 

Respect


Read:
1 Timothy 6:1-6 


Let as many bondservants as are under the yoke count their own masters worthy of all honor. —1 Timothy 6:1 


Bible In One Year: 1 Timothy 4-6 

 As a schoolteacher, my wife has noticed that behavior seems to be deteriorating with each successive class of students. Many children show little respect for older people. 

First Timothy 6 reveals that disrespect is not unique to our generation. Paul, who ministered to a culture built on slavery, highlighted this concern. He wrote, "Those who have believing masters, let them not despise them because they are brethren" (v.2). Paul knew that slaves, whose welfare depended on their master's goodwill, were capable of being disrespectful. 

We may say that people need to show themselves worthy of respect before we can respect them. But respecting another person is much more about who we are than about who the other person is. 

Paul gave the main reason believers should excel in respect: "So that the name of God and His doctrine may not be blasphemed" (v.1). 

Sadly, the worst cases of disrespect are sometimes found among those who claim to follow Jesus. But when believers excel in all they do, God's name is lifted up. All of us are to bring honor and glory to the Lord's name. 

Excelling in respect for others honors God. —Albert Lee 


O help me, Lord, to show respect,
To always honor You;
And may I bring You highest praise
In everything I do. —Sper

One who would be truly respected must first respect others.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 24, 2005)

December 24, 2005 

The Call Of The Present


Read:
Luke 1:26-38 


Let it be to me according to your word. —Luke 1:38 


Bible In One Year: 2 John, 3 John, Jude 

 The life of the mother of Jesus was simple and plain. She did the tasks that others did at her age, learning how to be a good homemaker for her future husband. There was nothing out of the ordinary about her external life—at least not revealed in Scripture. 

Yet what treasures of grace lie concealed in Mary's attitude! When the angel announced that her child would be called "the Son of God," she responded, "Let it be to me according to your word" (Luke 1:38). 

Her answer contained all that our Lord requires—the pure, simple submission of the soul to His will. This was the secret of Mary's deep spirituality: She abandoned herself to God's will in the present and received the grace to do what God asked of her. 

What is God asking you to do? It may be something magnificent, or something ordinary. It may be to respond actively to a command of Scripture, or to submit patiently to present suffering. "What God arranges for us to experience at each moment is the holiest thing that could happen to us," commented the 18th-century writer Jean-Pierre de Caussade. 

Are you able to accept each moment with grace and submission? Can you respond to the Lord as Mary said to the angel, "Let it be to me according to your word"? —David Roper 


May we learn the blessed secret
Of delighting in Your will,
Welcoming whate'er You send us,
Joy or sorrow, good or ill. —Anon.

To know God's will is a treasure; to do God's will is a privilege.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 27, 2005)

December 27, 2005 

Unopened Tomorrows


Read:
Matthew 6:25-34 


We walk by faith, not by sight. —2 Corinthians 5:7 


Bible In One Year: Revelation 7-9 

 We often wish we could see what lies around the corner in life. Then we could prepare for it, control it, or avoid it. 

A wise person has said, "Though we can't see around corners, God can." How much better and more reassuring that is! 

One day my 10-year-old granddaughter Emily and I were boiling eggs for breakfast. As we stared into the boiling water and wondered how long it would take to get the eggs just right, Emily said, "Pity we can't open them up to see how they're doing." I agreed. But that would have spoiled them, so we had to rely on guesswork, with no guarantee of results. 

We began talking about other things we would like to see but can't—like tomorrow. Too bad we can't crack tomorrow open, we said, to see if it's the way we would like it. But meddling with tomorrow before its time, like opening a partly cooked egg, would spoil both today and tomorrow. 

Because Jesus has promised to care for us every day—and that includes tomorrow—we can live by faith one day at a time (Matthew 6:33-34). 

Emily and I decided to leave tomorrow safely in God's hands. Have you? —Joanie Yoder 


I know who holds the future,
And I know who holds my hand;
With God things don't just happen—
Everything by Him is planned. —A. Smith
© 1947 by Singspiration Inc.

You're only cooking up trouble when you stew about tomorrow.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 28, 2005)

December 28, 2005 

Digging For Treasure

Read:  Proverbs 2:1-9 

The Lord gives wisdom; from His mouth come knowledge and understanding. —Proverbs 2:6 

Bible In One Year: Revelation 10-12 

 Profitable Bible study involves more than just opening to a chapter and reading what's there. Here are seven guidelines to help you make the most of your study of the Bible. 

1. Set aside a regular time. Unless you schedule it, you'll neglect it. 

2. Before you start reading, ask God for help and understanding. 

3. Carefully think about what you are reading. Not all of the Bible's treasures lie like pebbles on the surface. To mine the gold, you have to dig. 

4. Seek to understand what the author was saying to the first people who read the book or letter before you decide how to apply it today. 

5. Write down at least one truth or principle you can put into practice. 

6. Try different translations of the Bible. If you find yourself skimming over familiar words, a new translation may focus your mind on the passage in a new way. 

7. Don't get discouraged. Some parts of the Bible are more interesting than others, and some you may not understand at all. But there's enough that you can understand, and it will revolutionize your life if you apply it. 

Now read today's verses again with these principles in mind. Then try it again tomorrow. You will begin to discover the treasures in the Bible. —Haddon Robinson 

When reading God's Word, take special care
To find the rich treasures hidden there;
Give thought to each line, each precept clear,
Then practice it well with godly fear. —Anon.

The Bible's treasures are found by those who dig for them.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 29, 2005)

December 29, 2005 

Three Needs


Read:
1 John 4:7-21 


We have known and believed the love that God has for us. God is love. —1 John 4:16 


Bible In One Year: Revelation 13-15 

 I've heard it said that there are three things a person needs to be happy: 

1. Something to do—meaningful work or helping others. 

2. Someone to love—someone to whom we can give of ourselves, such as a spouse, a child, or a friend. 

3. Something to look forward to—a vacation, a visit from a loved one, improved health, the realization of a dream. 

Those things may bring some temporary happiness. But for lasting fulfillment, they can all be found in a relationship with Jesus, God's Son. 

Something to do. As believers, we have been given gifts from the Holy Spirit to serve our Savior by serving others in God's family (Romans 12:1-16). We are also called to spread the gospel around the world (Matthew 28:19-20). 

Someone to love. We love God because He first loved us (1 John 4:19). And we love others, "for love is of God" (v.7). 

Something to look forward to. One day we'll be welcomed into God's presence forever, where we will enjoy a perfect place prepared especially for us (John 14:2-3; Revelation 21:3-4). We'll see Jesus and be like Him (1 John 3:2). 

For lasting fulfillment, Jesus Christ truly is everything we need. —Anne Cetas 


Please help me, Lord, in everything I do
That all my work may show my love for You;
And as I talk with others on the way,
I'll tell them that You may come back today. —Hess

Where there's hope, there's happiness.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Dec 30, 2005)

December 30, 2005 

Getting In Shape

Read:  2 Corinthians 3:7-18 

We all, . . . beholding as in a mirror the glory of the Lord, are being transformed into the same image. —2 Corinthians 3:18 

Bible In One Year: Revelation 16-18 

 A woman went to a diet center to lose weight. The director took her to a full-length mirror. On it he outlined a figure and told her, "This is what I want you to look like at the end of the program." 

Days of intense dieting and exercise followed, and every week the woman would stand in front of the mirror, discouraged because her bulging outline didn't fit the director's ideal. But she kept at it, and finally one day she conformed to the image she longed for. 

Putting ourselves next to Christ's perfect character reveals how "out of shape" we are. To be transformed into His image does not mean we attain sinless perfection; it means that we become complete and mature. 

God often works through suffering to bring this about (James 1:2-4). Sometimes He uses the painful results of our sins. At other times, our difficulties may not be caused by a specific sin, yet we undergo the painful process of learning to obey our Father's will. 

Are you hurting? Perhaps a shaping-up process is in progress. Jesus was perfect, yet He had to learn obedience through the things He suffered (Hebrews 5:8). 

If you keep on trusting Jesus, you'll increasingly take on the image of His loveliness. —Dennis De Haan 

God has a purpose in our heartache,
The Savior always knows what's best;
We learn so many precious lessons
In each sorrow, trial, and test. —Jarvis

The difficulties of life are to make us better—not bitter.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 1, 2006)

January 1, 2006 

Into The Unknown

Read:  Hebrews 11:8-16 

By faith Abraham obeyed when he was called . . . . And he went out, not knowing where he was going. —Hebrews 11:8 

Bible In One Year: Genesis 1-3; Matthew 1 

 One of the greatest obstacles we face in following Christ is fear of the unknown. We yearn to know in advance the outcome of our obedience and where He is taking us, yet we are given only the assurance that He is with us and that He is in charge. And with that, we venture into the unknown with Him. 

Abraham modeled the response of a person who is willing to walk with God into an uncertain future. "By faith Abraham obeyed when he was called to go out to the place which he would receive as an inheritance. And he went out, not knowing where he was going" (Hebrews 11:8). 

Abraham knew that God had called him and had given him a promise—and that was enough. He was willing to entrust his future to the Lord. 

We may do the same by trusting our Lord for the future and stepping out in faith. As we stand on the threshold of a new year, may this prayer of faith and anticipation be ours: 

O Lord God, who has called us, Your servants,
To ventures of which we cannot see the ending,
By paths as yet untrodden,
And through perils unknown,
Give us faith to go out with good courage,
Not knowing where we go
But only that Your hand is leading us
And Your love is supporting us. Amen.
—David McCasland 

Venture into the unknown with faith in God.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 5, 2006)

January 5, 2006 

The Options


Read:
Luke 16:19-31 


Being in torments in Hades, he lifted up his eyes. —Luke 16:23 


Bible In One Year: Genesis 13-15; Matthew 5:1-26 

 Last time I checked, nobody likes having problems—problems with money, problems with cars, problems with computers, problems with people, problems with health. We would all prefer a life with as few difficulties as possible. 

So, if you were to offer people the choice between (1) a future totally free of problems, sorrow, tears, and pain, and (2) a future full of pain, suffering, regret, and anguish—they would choose option one, right? 

Jesus died on the cross to give us opportunity to experience that option. If we repent of our sins and trust Him as our Savior, He has promised us a life of fellowship with God in a place the Bible calls heaven. A place with no problems. A place where there are no more tears. 

People living in a problem-filled world ought to be standing in line to grab that offer. Unfortunately, many haven't heard the good news; others have refused to trust Christ. When people die without Jesus, it's too late to take the offer, and they go to a place of torment the Bible calls hell. 

Do you hate trouble and pain? Turn to Jesus and accept His offer of forgiveness. Your problems in this world won't disappear, but you'll reserve a home in heaven—a place of eternal joy and peace with God. —Dave Branon 


Jesus is calling, "Today you must choose!"
If you delay, you surely will lose;
Listening now, you can hear the Lord's voice,
Take His salvation—make heaven your choice! —Hess

You must accept God's Son today if you want to live in heaven's sunshine tomorrow.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 10, 2006)

January 10, 2006 

Drawn By The Cross


Read:
John 12:23-36 


I, if I am lifted up from the earth, will draw all peoples to Myself. —John 12:32 


Bible In One Year: Genesis 25-26; Matthew 8:1-17 

 Towering above New York Harbor is the Statue of Liberty. That stately lady, with freedom's torch held high, has beckoned millions of people who were choking from the stifling air of tyranny or oppression. They've been drawn to what that monument symbolizes—freedom. 

Inscribed on Lady Liberty's pedestal are these words by Emma Lazarus from her poem "The New Colossus": 


Give me your tired, your poor,
Your huddled masses
yearning to breathe free,
The wretched refuse
of your teeming shore;
Send these, the homeless,
tempest-tossed, to me:
I lift my lamp beside the golden door.  

A different monument towers over history, offering spiritual freedom to enslaved peoples everywhere. It's the cross where Jesus hung 2,000 years ago. At first the scene repels us. Then we see the sinless Son of God dying in our place for our sins. From the cross we hear the words "Father, forgive them" (Luke 23:34) and "It is finished!" (John 19:30). As we trust in Christ as our Savior, the heavy burden of guilt rolls from our sin-weary souls. We are free for all eternity. 

Have you heard and responded to the invitation of the cross? —Dennis De Haan 


Lord Jesus, I know I'm a sinner and cannot save myself. I need You as my Savior. Thank You for dying in my place and rising again. I believe in You. Please set me free from my sin. I want to live with You in heaven someday. Amen.

Our greatest freedom is freedom from sin.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 17, 2006)

January 17, 2006 

Loving The Unlovable


Read:
Luke 19:1-10 


The Son of Man has come to seek and to save that which was lost. —Luke 19:10 


Bible In One Year: Genesis 41-42; Matthew 12:1-23 

 Zacchaeus was easy to dislike. As a tax collector for an oppressive occupying government, he made himself rich by overcharging his countrymen. Yet, to the consternation of the crowd, Jesus honored him by going to his house and eating with him. 

A judge with a reputation for toughness tells how he learned to relate to unlovable people. In a Sunday morning homily his clergyman urged the congregation to try to look at people through the eyes of Jesus. 

A few days later the judge was about to give a stiff sentence to an arrogant young man who kept getting in trouble. But then he remembered what the minister had suggested. The judge said, "I looked this young man in the eye and told him I thought he was a bright and talented human being. And then I said to him, 'Let's talk together about how we can get you living in more creative and constructive ways.' We had a surprisingly good conversation." 

Jesus saw Zacchaeus as a sinner with an empty hole that only He could fill, and through His kindness Zacchaeus was transformed. The judge could not report any such change, but who knows the long-term outcome? He set a good example for all of us, because he saw the man through the eyes of Jesus. —Herb Vander Lugt 


We need to see through Jesus' eyes
Our neighbors who are lost;
For then we will reach out to them,
Regardless of the cost. —Sper

True compassion will put love into action.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 18, 2006)

January 18, 2006 

Get The Point!

Read:  Galatians 2:11-21 

A man is not justified by the works of the law. —Galatians 2:16 

Bible In One Year: Genesis 43-45; Matthew 12:24-50 

 One thing you have to say about the apostle Paul—he was not a man to mince words. It didn't matter who it was—a judge, a ruler, or his fellow apostle Peter—Paul said what had to be said. In Galatians 2:16, he made the same point three times: No one is justified by the works of the law. 

The law was a critical issue in the early church because many of the converts were Jews. Although they believed in Jesus, some of them just would not let go of their legalistic ways. I imagine hearing them say, "A person can't be saved unless he is circumcised and refuses to eat meat offered to idols. And no Jewish believer should ever eat with Gentiles." But Paul told them in no uncertain terms that they were wrong. Being made right with God comes by faith, not by any requirements a church or individual adds. 

As the author of confusion, Satan finds all kinds of ways to corrupt the gospel by giving us the impression that faith is not enough. He plays into our desire to be in control and to do something to save ourselves—adding anything from tithing to perfect church attendance to clothing styles to entertainment choices. Each of these is important to the believer, but none is essential to salvation. 

The point is: Salvation is by faith. —Dave Egner 

Lord, I know that salvation is by faith because
of Your grace. Help me not to require anything else
from myself or others, so that I cannot boast
in my goodness—but only in Yours. Amen.

Justification: Our guilt gone; Christ's goodness given.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 19, 2006)

January 19, 2006 

Learn To Teach

Read:  Job 2:1-10 

Have you considered My servant Job? —Job 1:8 

Bible In One Year: Genesis 46-48; Matthew 13:1-30 

 After my father injured his eye so severely that it had to be surgically removed, doctors and nurses commented on how well he accepted the loss. His response was indeed exceptional. Throughout the ordeal I never heard him complain. 

After the accident someone asked, "Why would God allow this to happen? What does your dad have to learn at his age?" 

Not every tragedy is the result of our being enrolled in God's school of hard knocks against our will. There is always something we can learn from suffering. But in this case, my father was the teacher as well as the student. 

Dad's response to pain and loss, combined with my mother's ongoing godly response to her own health problems, is teaching me the lesson that God's servant Job knew was true. At the height of his suffering, his wife urged him to "curse God and die!" (Job 2:9). But Job responded, "Shall we indeed accept good from God, and shall we not accept adversity?" (v.10). 

Job didn't understand the reason for his suffering, yet he affirmed his steadfast belief in a God who had the right to allow trouble in our lives as well as good. In times of suffering, it's important to consider what God would have us teach, as well as what He would have us learn. —Julie Ackerman Link 

Affliction has been for my profit,
That I to Thy statutes might hold;
Thy law to my soul is more precious
Than thousands of silver and gold. —Psalter

Difficulties tend to call out great qualities.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 20, 2006)

January 20, 2006 

The Difference Faith Makes

Read:
Psalm 14 

The fool has said in his heart, "There is no God." —Psalm 14:1 

Bible In One Year: Genesis 49-50; Matthew 13:31-58 

 What if we didn't have faith in God but accepted instead the God-denying theory of evolution? Suppose we had an atheistic view of life. Cornell University biologist William Provine declared in a public debate that if you're a consistent Darwinian, you realize there's no life after death, no ultimate foundation for ethics, no ultimate meaning for our existence, no free will. Life would be empty. 

Instead of that bleak unbelief, we can open our hearts and minds to have faith in God as He has revealed Himself through His Son Jesus Christ. We can have forgiveness of our sin through His death on the cross. This not only assures us of a blessed eternity but also fills our here-and-now experience with measureless blessings of meaning and hope. We can know by the indwelling Holy Spirit that Jesus' words in John 8:12 are true: "I am the light of the world. He who follows Me shall not walk in darkness, but have the light of life." 

As we move along on our earthly pilgrimage, we don't need to stumble in the darkness of unbelief. Instead, we can walk confidently in the light toward an eternity of unending blessedness. That's the difference faith in Jesus Christ makes. —Vernon Grounds 

Come to the Light, 'tis shining for thee,
Sweetly the Light has dawned upon me;
Once I was blind, but now I can see—
The Light of the world is Jesus. —Bliss

Atheism is a fearful darkness that only the light of salvation can remove.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 24, 2006)

January 24, 2006 

A Bad Day?

Read:  Psalm 118:15-24 

This is the day the LORD has made; we will rejoice and be glad in it. —Psalm 118:24 

Bible In One Year: Exodus 9-11; Matthew 15:21-39 

 Dr. Cliff Arnall, a British psychologist, has developed a formula to determine the worst day of the year. One factor is the time elapsed since Christmas, when the holiday glow has given way to the reality of credit-card bills. Gloomy winter weather, short days, and the failure to keep New Year's resolutions are also a part of Dr. Arnall's calculations. Last year, January 24 received the dubious distinction of being "the most depressing day of the year." 

Christians are not immune to the effects of weather and post-holiday letdown, but we do have a resource that can change our approach to any day. Psalm 118 recounts a list of difficulties including personal distress (v.5), national insecurity (v.10), and spiritual discipline (v.18), yet it goes on to declare, "This is the day the Lord has made; we will rejoice and be glad in it" (v.24). 

The psalm is filled with a celebration of God's goodness and mercy in the midst of trouble and pain. Verse 14 comes as a shout of triumph: "The LORD is my strength and song, and He has become my salvation." 

Even when circumstances hang a sign on our calendar saying "Bad Day!" the Creator enables us to thank Him for the gift of life and to receive each day with joy. —David McCasland 

"What a day to be alive!"
A friend has often said to me;
And I respond with head held high:
"Alive in Christ, yes, that's the key." —Hess

Welcome each day as a gift from God.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 29, 2006)

January 29, 2006 

The Greatness Of Gratitude

Read:  Luke 17:11-19 

One of them, when he saw that he was healed, returned, and with a loud voice glorified God. —Luke 17:15 

Bible In One Year: Exodus 21-22; Matthew 19 

 Jesus was on His way to Jerusalem when ten lepers approached Him. Standing at a distance, as lepers were required to do, they called to Him: "Jesus, Master, have mercy on us!" (Luke 17:13). 

When Jesus saw them, He commanded, "Go, show yourselves to the priests." And as they journeyed, they were healed. 

One of them, when he saw that he was healed, came back, threw himself at Jesus' feet, and thanked Him. "Where are the nine?" Jesus asked. Good question. 

Jesus referred to the grateful man as a Samaritan—an outsider—perhaps to underscore His saying that "the sons of this world are more shrewd . . . than the sons of light" (16:8). The word translated "shrewd" means "thoughtful." Sometimes people of the world have better manners than Jesus' followers do. 

In the busyness of life, we may forget to give thanks. Someone has done something for us—given a gift, performed a task, delivered a timely sermon, provided a word of counsel or comfort. But we fail to say thanks. 

Has someone done something for you this week? Give that friend a call or send a thank-you note. After all, "Love has good manners" (1 Corinthians 13:5 Phillips). —David Roper 

We thank You, Lord, for blessings
You give us on our way;
May we for these be grateful,
And praise You every day. —Roworth

We don't need more to be thankful for—we just need to be more thankful.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jan 31, 2006)

January 31, 2006 

Are You Free?

Read:  Galatians 4:21-31 

We are not children of the bondwoman but of the free. —Galatians 4:31 

Bible In One Year: Exodus 25-26; Matthew 20:17-34 

 Kizzy Kinte didn't have a chance. The daughter of Kunta Kinte in Alex Haley's epic book Roots wanted to slip the bonds of slavery and live free, as her ancestors had done in Africa. But she couldn't. She was born of a slavewoman, Bell Kinte, and in those terrible days of bondage, she was destined to live as a slave. 

Kizzy's parentage—over which she had no control—dictated her destiny. 

That sounds a little like Galatians 4:31, where Paul used an analogy of an Old Testament story to help us understand bondage and freedom. Alluding to the story of Abraham, Sarah, and Hagar, Paul explained the difference between the child of a bondwoman (Hagar) and the child of a freewoman (Sarah). Only the child of the freewoman could enjoy an inheritance; the other was destined to bondage. 

Here's the point: each of us—male or female, Jew or Gentile, black or white, rich or poor—can share in God's inheritance. All who trust in Jesus as Savior become "not children of the bondwoman but of the free" (v.31). We are released from the bondage of the law of God and offered God's grace instead. And our inheritance is freedom—absolute freedom in Christ. 

Has God's grace made you free? —Dave Branon 

Out of my bondage, sorrow, and night,
Jesus, I come, Jesus, I come;
Into Thy freedom, gladness, and light,
Jesus, I come to Thee. —Sleeper

True freedom is found in bondage to Christ.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 1, 2006)

February 1, 2006 

A Servant's Heart

Read:
2 Timothy 2:19-26 

A servant of the Lord must not quarrel but be gentle to all, able to teach, patient. —2 Timothy 2:24 

Bible In One Year: Exodus 27-28; Matthew 21:1-22 

 George Washington Carver is well known as an African-American scientist who developed scores of products from the peanut. Dr. Carver was also a humble servant of God who took every opportunity to speak to others about the Savior he loved and served. 

During the 1920s, members of the YMCA and the Commission on Interracial Cooperation asked Carver to address white student audiences at colleges and universities in the South. Carver spoke about the wonders of the natural world and the loving God who created the earth and all people. 

As his goal for these meetings, Carver said he wanted the students to find Jesus and make him a daily, hourly, and moment-by-moment part of their lives. "I want them to see the Great Creator in the smallest and apparently the most insignificant things about them." 

Dr. Carver sought to follow the words of Paul to a young pastor: "A servant of the Lord must not quarrel but be gentle to all, able to teach, patient, in humility correcting those who are in opposition, if God perhaps will grant them repentance, so that they may know the truth" (2 Timothy 2:24-25). That approach underscores the power of the gospel and the winsome appeal of a servant's heart. 

Let's follow Carver's example. —David McCasland 

My life today I yield, O Lord, to Thee,
A channel for Thy love and grace to be;
Use me just as Thou wilt, I humbly pray,
To point some soul unto the Living Way. —Christiansen

Witnessing isn't just a job to be done, it's a life to be lived.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 3, 2006)

February 3, 2006 

"I Dare You!"

Read:  Psalm 119:41-48 

I have hoped in Your ordinances. So shall I keep Your law continually. —Psalm 119:43-44 

Bible In One Year: Exodus 31-33; Matthew 22:1-22 

 I heard a story about a small church that was having a reunion. A former member who attended the celebration had become a millionaire. When he testified about how God had blessed him over the years, he related an incident from his childhood. 

He said that when he earned his first dollar as a boy, he decided to keep it for the rest of his life. But then a guest missionary preached about the urgent need on the mission field. He struggled about giving his dollar. "The Lord won, however," the man said. Then, with a sense of pride he added, "I put my treasured dollar in the offering basket. And I am convinced that the reason God has blessed me so much is that when I was a little boy I gave Him everything I possessed." The congregation was awestruck by the testimony—until a little old lady in front piped up, "I dare you to do it again!" 

There's a vital truth behind that story: Past attainments are not a measure of present spiritual maturity. Psalm 119:44 says, "So shall I keep Your law continually." The psalmist knew he needed to keep his commitment fresh every day. 

As Christians, we cannot rest on past victories. We must give the Lord our full devotion now. Then no one will need to challenge us, "I dare you to do it again!" —Dave Egner 

Today Christ calls, "Come, follow Me!
Look not to yesterday;
Fresh grace you'll need to do My will—
Just trust Me and obey." —D. De Haan

Use the past as a springboard, not as a sofa.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 6, 2006)

February 6, 2006 

Jordan's Idea


Read:
2 Timothy 3:14-17 


All Scripture is given by inspiration of God, and is profitable for doctrine, . . . for instruction in righteousness. —2 Timothy 3:16 


Bible In One Year: Exodus 39-40; Matthew 23:23-39 

 One spring day, Jordan began asking questions about Jesus' resurrection as his mom was taking him to preschool. Realizing he thought Jesus was rising from the dead for the first time this Easter, she tried to correct him. She pulled the car over and told him all about Jesus' death and resurrection. She concluded, "Jesus rose from the dead a long time ago, and now He wants to live in our hearts." But Jordan still didn't understand. 

Unsure how she could make it any clearer, she said, "How about if we stop by the bookstore? I saw some books about Easter when I was there last week. We'll get one and read through it together." With a wisdom beyond his years, Jordan responded, "Can't we just read the Bible?" 

Jordan's idea was right. Commentaries and books about the Bible are helpful tools. But they should never be used as a substitute for God's revelation of Himself—His Word. No other book has been given to us "by inspiration of God" (2 Timothy 3:16). As author Eugene Peterson says, "God's voice [is] speaking to us, inviting, promising, blessing, confronting, commanding, healing." 

Let's follow Jordan's idea and go first to the ultimate source of truth—the Bible. —Anne Cetas 


Exhaustless store of treasured gems
Within this Book I hold;
And as I read, it comes alive,
New treasures to unfold. —Mortenson

Go to the Bible for your protection, correction, and direction.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 12, 2006)

February 12, 2006 

One More Miracle

Read:  Exodus 15:1-21 

I will sing to the Lord, for He has triumphed gloriously! —Exodus 15:1 

Bible In One Year: Leviticus 13; Matthew 26:26-50 

 If you are looking for a praise and worship pattern, look no further than Exodus 15. 

There you find the Israelites heaping honor on God. The people were just hours removed from one of the greatest rescues in history. The Lord had protected them from the rampaging Egyptians, and their praises reflected the renewed trust in God that this event brought them. 

It's appropriate to pour out our unbridled praise on God when we see Him work in great and miraculous ways. But those aren't the only times He deserves our adoration. Too often we wait for God to perform a big answer to prayer before we feel like singing His praises. 

But think about this: God doesn't owe us any miracles. He doesn't need to do anything to prove His greatness. He has already given us an incredible display of His power in His creation. He has made the ultimate sacrifice to purchase our redemption. Through His power, He has conducted the most miraculous transaction known to mankind—He brought us from spiritual death to spiritual life. 

Waiting for a miracle? God's done plenty of them already. Recalling what He has done and echoing the praise in Exodus 15, let's give God our unconditional worship. —Dave Branon 

Sing praise to God who reigns above,
The God of all creation,
The God of power, the God of love,
The God of our salvation. —Schutz

Praise flows naturally from a grateful heart.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 13, 2006)

February 13, 2006 

A Lesson From The Oak Tree

Read:  Galatians 5:16-26 

Walk in the Spirit, and you shall not fulfill the lust of the flesh. —Galatians 5:16 

Bible In One Year: Leviticus 14; Matthew 26:51-75 

 Have you ever noticed that in winter some oak trees retain their crisp, dry leaves long after the maples, the elms, and the walnuts have become bare skeletons? Even the strong winter winds and the early spring rains do not completely strip the oak branches of all their old leaves. But as springtime progresses, warmer winds blow and something wonderful begins to happen. Tiny buds start appearing at the tips of the twigs, and the dried remnants of the preceding season fall off. New life replaces the old. 

At times, old habits cling to our lives with the same tenacity as those oak leaves. Even the winds of adversity do not remove all the lifeless leftovers of our fallen human nature. 

But Christ, who dwells in our hearts by the Holy Spirit, is at work. His life within us continually seeks to push off the old habits—renewing us when we confess our sins, steadying us when we falter, and strengthening us to do His will. 

When every effort to cast off an old sinful habit ends in failure, remember the mighty oak. Thank God for His Spirit who lives in you. Keep saying yes to His gentle urging to be kind, loving, compassionate, honest, and faithful. Those "lifeless old leaves" will eventually drop off. —Dennis De Haan 

When stubborn sins tenaciously
Hold to their former place,
We must rely on Jesus' strength
And His unfailing grace. —Sper

To get rid of a bad habit, start a good one—trust God.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 18, 2006)

February 18, 2006 

Inside Out

Read:  Ephesians 4:25-32 

[Jesus] said, "What comes out of a man, that defiles a man." —Mark 7:20 


Bible In One Year: Leviticus 23-24; Mark 1:1-22 

 While giving a sermon, missionary Hudson Taylor filled a glass with water and placed it on a table in front of him. As he was speaking, he pounded his fist hard enough to make the water splash onto the table. He then explained, "You will come up against much trouble. But when you do, remember, only what's in you will spill out." 

That's worth thinking about, isn't it? When we are mistreated or misunderstood, how do we respond? With loving words, patience, and kindness? Or are we inclined to retaliate in anger? 

In Ephesians 4:25-32, we see the contrast between what a person is before he is saved and what he is afterward. When we live under the control of the Holy Spirit, we will show it by the way we react to the jolting trials and temptations of life. How we respond to trying, embarrassing situations that are suddenly thrust upon us is a good test of how much we have grown in grace. 

It is possible to suppress frustration and anger, and to appear undisturbed to people around us. But if our heart is full of the Savior's love, we will respond to the jostling of an unexpected trial with genuine patience and kindness. Like a full glass of water, what's inside of us will spill over on the outside. —Richard De Haan 

Lord, help me flee all sin and shame,
Lest I disgrace Your holy name;
And may I live so others see
The Savior's love revealed in me. —D. De Haan

When trouble grows, your character shows.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Feb 27, 2006)

February 27, 2006 

Everlasting Arms

Read: Deuteronomy 33:26-29 

The eternal God is your refuge, and underneath are the everlasting arms. —Deuteronomy 33:27 

Bible In One Year: Numbers 17-19; Mark 6:30-56 

 After a pre-concert rehearsal in New York City's Carnegie Hall, Randall Atcheson sat on stage alone. He had successfully navigated the intricate piano compositions of Beethoven, Chopin, and Liszt for the evening program, and with only minutes remaining before the doors opened, he wanted to play one more piece for himself. What came from his heart and his hands was an old hymn by Elisha Hoffman: 

What have I to dread,
what have I to fear,
Leaning on the everlasting arms?
I have blessed peace
with my Lord so near,
Leaning on the everlasting arms. 

Those words echo the truth in the final blessing of Moses: "There is no one like the God of Jeshurun, who rides the heavens to help you, and in His excellency on the clouds. The eternal God is your refuge, and underneath are the everlasting arms" (Deuteronomy 33:26-27). 

What a gift we have in our own arms and hands—they can swing a hammer, hold a child, or help a friend. But while our strength is limited, God's boundless power on our behalf is expressed in might and gentle care. "Behold, the Lord's hand is not shortened, that it cannot save" (Isaiah 59:1). "He will gather the lambs with His arm, and carry them in His bosom" (Isaiah 40:11). 

Whatever challenge or opportunity we face, there is security and peace in His everlasting arms. —David McCasland 

The heavenly Father's arms never tire of holding His children.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 1, 2006)

March 1, 2006 

Security


Read:
Psalm 31:19-24 


You shall hide them in the secret place of Your presence. —Psalm 31:20 


Bible In One Year: Numbers 23-25; Mark 7:14-37 

 A primary school in Japan is testing a system to improve the security of students and also give their parents peace of mind. A radio frequency identification tag carried by each student sends a signal to receivers at school gates, and a computer shows when each student enters or leaves. The system can automatically send an e-mail to notify parents that their children have arrived at school or left for home. In cities where children often commute long distances to school, the system has received high marks from parents, and the kids think it's cool. 

In a dangerous world, it's good to remember that our ultimate safety and protection lie in God's hands. David recalled a time when he felt completely cut off from the Lord's help. But he learned that even in desperate situations, God would hide those who fear Him "in the secret place of [His] presence; . . . [He] shall keep them secretly in a pavilion" (Psalm 31:20). 

God always knows where we are. There is no place where He does not see our need and hear our cry. "You heard the voice of my supplications when I cried out to You" (v.22). 

"Be of good courage," the psalmist concluded, "and He shall strengthen your heart, all you who hope in the Lord" (v.24). —David McCasland 


Our strength and hope is in the Lord—
We rest secure in His sure Word;
And though we're tempted to despair,
We know we're kept within His care. —D. De Haan

No one is more secure than the one who is held in God's hands.


----------



## EishBuhgeish (Mar 2, 2006)

I know this may not be the traditional scripture reading & daily bread, but I didnt want to make a whole new thread considering I dont recieve them regularly, Anyway. I hope yall enjoy it  I know I did. I was nodding my head the whooooole time!


The EX Daily Word for March 2, 2006 

"Same Old Same Old"

Heb. 12:1 
 Therefore, since we are surrounded by such a huge crowd of 
witnesses to the life of faith, let us strip off every weight that 
slows us down, especially the sin that so easily hinders our progress. 
And let us run with endurance the race that God has set before us. 

The devil has no new tricks.  He keeps using the same thing over and 
over to test you, try you, and cause you to fall.  But God never lives 
in the past.  How many times have you ever heard God say in the word, 
"if you had done this, you would have this?"  Never!  God only moves 
forward.  He does not even consider your past when he is working on 
you.  As a matter of fact, he doesn't even care to remember your past. 
 But the enemy keeps bringing situations that once caused you stumble. 
 When it involves your past, or when it's something that you once 
struggled with, you can bet it's the enemy testing your progress.  God 
matures us, and then God allows the enemy to try us to prove our 
progress.  Before you can move to the next level, you must first pass 
the test for the level you are on now.  So many of us are stuck on the 
same level for years because we will not let go of people, places, 
things, that cause us to fall.  But until you master your level, you 
will not be promoted.  

The key is that you have to see yourself free and doing better.  You 
have to desire more to get more and you have to desire to be free to 
get free.  As long as you are holding on to the same stuff, then you 
will not make any progress.  God wants us to desire to please him and 
desire a better way of living.  Sometimes we can do the same thing for 
so long that we lose sight of the real way it should be done.  This is 
why church, fellowship, and reading the word is so important because it 
does not let stay the same, but seeing others and hearing other 
testimonies and reading what God said will cause us to grow and not 
stay the same.  Anything that does not grow is dead!  Plain and simple, 
you will be walking as a spiritually dead person if you stop growing.  
No God, no victory, and no progress.  Your life will indeed be the same 
old same old!  So, strive for excellence in your walk and get hip to 
the devils tactics.  Know it is him and recognize when you should 
change things in your life.  When that same old temptation comes, start 
resisting with everything you got!  When that same old depression 
comes, block it out and speak the Word of God.  When that same old 
situation tries to raise it's head, run for your life into the shadow 
of the Almighty.  Do what you have to do, but avoid doing the same old 
things.
Suggested Reading:  Eph. 4:15, 1Tim. 6:11, 2Tim. 2:22, James 4:7, 1Pet. 
2:2, 2Pet. 3:18,


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 6, 2006)

March 6, 2006 

A Personal Thank You

Read:  2 Corinthians 1:3-11 

[God] comforts us . . . that we may be able to comfort those who are in any trouble. —2 Corinthians 1:4 

Bible In One Year: Deuteronomy 1-2; Mark 10:1-31 

 For more than 3 years, our family has traveled the road of sorrow and comfort since the death of our daughter Melissa. 

That ministry of comfort is described in 2 Corinthians 1, where Paul wrote, "Blessed be the God and Father of our Lord Jesus Christ, the Father of mercies and God of all comfort, who comforts us in all our tribulation, that we may be able to comfort those who are in any trouble, with the comfort with which we ourselves are comforted by God" (vv.3-4). 

Over these years, I have shared with Our Daily Bread readers what we've learned from God and what we've learned about Him. Our family has been touched by the comfort He has brought us through His Word and His people. 

When I wrote about God's work of comfort through this tragedy, hundreds upon hundreds of readers sent us letters, e-mails, photos, songs, poems, paintings, and more to express sympathy, love, and appreciation. God brought us comfort, and I shared. God brought others comfort, and they shared. In their love, God's people have shown how His ministry of comfort works. Thank you for caring for us. 

If we've been comforted by God, we can have a part in the incredible ministry of comfort to others. —Dave Branon 

The comfort God has given us
He wants us all to share
With others who, with broken hearts,
Are caught in deep despair. —Sper

Those who have suffered are best able to help those who are suffering.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 8, 2006)

March 8, 2006 

A Living Hope

Read:  1 Peter 1:3-9 

Blessed be [God] . . . who according to His abundant mercy has begotten us again to a living hope. —1 Peter 1:3 

Bible In One Year: Deuteronomy 5-7; Mark 11:1-18 

 Life is hard for everybody, but it's much harder for some than for others. Putting our trust in Christ as our Savior does little to change that. Nothing in the Bible promises us a free pass merely because we are Christ's followers. In fact, some of our wounds may not heal and some of our deficiencies may not be corrected during our lifetime. They may even get worse. Yet our deformities and weaknesses are only temporary. 

Anticipating what God has in store for us can put a smile in our heart. Hope gives us poise and lets us live with inner strength, because we know that one day we will be dramatically different than we are now. 

If you are in some way damaged by past abuse or feeling defeated by sin, or if you feel so inferior to others that you walk with your eyes to the ground, take heart in what God has in store for you. Live today with the courage God gives you. Make what you can of your afflictions. But rejoice, because all that degrades and limits you is only temporary. It will be gone—some of it sooner rather than later. 

If you have a living hope in Christ, you can deal with your past because of your future. God's glorious best for you lies ahead. —Haddon Robinson 

Lord, give us grace to trust You when
Life's burdens seem too much to bear;
Dispel the darkness with new hope
And help us rise above despair. —Sper

Christians can cope with their past because they have hope for the future.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 9, 2006)

March 9, 2006 

The Good That Pain Can Do

Read:  1 Peter 4:1-3 

It is good for me that I have been afflicted, that I may learn Your statutes. —Psalm 119:71 

Bible In One Year: Deuteronomy 8-10; Mark 11:19-33 

 Affliction, when we accept it with humility, can be instructive, a discipline that leads us to a deeper, fuller life. "Before I was afflicted I went astray," David said, "but now I keep Your Word" (Psalm 119:67). Peter would agree: Affliction leads us not to live for ourselves "but for the will of God" (1 Peter 4:2). 

Far from being an obstacle to our spiritual growth, pain can be the instrument of it—if we're trained by it. It can push us closer to God and deeper into His Word. It is a means by which He graciously shapes us to be like His Son, gradually giving us the compassion, contentment, tranquility, and courage we long and pray for. Without pain, we wouldn't be all that God wants us to be. His strength shines brightest through human weakness. 

Has God set you apart today to receive instruction through suffering and pain? Endure this training patiently. He can turn the trial into a blessing. He can use it to draw you close to His heart and into His Word, teach you the lessons He intends for you to learn, and use it to bestow His grace on you. 

God is making more of you—something much better—than you ever thought possible. —David Roper 

By faith a Christian can have poise
And rise above all that annoys—
Sustained and strengthened by God's power
To live in victory hour by hour. —Hess

Whatever God teaches us through pain is gain.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 10, 2006)

March 10, 2006 

A Great Coach

Read:  Philippians 2:12-24 

I have no one like-minded, who will sincerely care for your state. —Philippians 2:20 

Bible In One Year: Deuteronomy 11-13; Mark 12:1-27 

 Although Billy Connors was not a great athlete himself, many people consider him to be the best pitching coach in major league baseball today. New York Yankees manager Joe Torre said: "Sometimes the best players can't coach, because they were such naturals . . . whereas guys like Billy had to work at it, and pay attention to all the little things." 

Connors also knows and cares about the men he coaches. All of them have been to his home for a meal. His genuine concern opens their ears to what he has to say. 

This account of a caring and competent coach made me think of Timothy in the New Testament. Though at times he seemed timid and fearful (2 Timothy 1:6-8), Paul considered him proven and dependable in guiding others. The apostle wrote, "I trust in the Lord Jesus to send Timothy to you . . . . For I have no one like-minded, who will sincerely care for your state" (Philippians 2:19-20). 

Spiritual coaching is not just telling people how to accomplish great things for God. It begins with caring for them and earning the right to be heard. Then, with a keen eye and a kind word, we can encourage others in the way of faith. 

Any Christian can become a great spiritual coach by the grace of God. —David McCasland 

O Lord, You are faithful and always will be,
You never give up on working with me;
So as I am striving to serve You each day,
Help me show others Your will and Your way. —Fitzhugh

Genuine concern for others is the mark of a great spiritual coach.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 11, 2006)

March 11, 2006 

How To Face Another Day

Read: James 4:13-17 

This is the day the Lord has made; we will rejoice and be glad in it. —Psalm 118:24 

Bible In One Year: Deuteronomy 14-16; Mark 12:28-44 

 World-famous cellist Pablo Casals once gave this challenging testimony: "For the past 80 years I have started each day in the same manner. . . . I go to the piano and I play two preludes and fugues of Bach. I cannot think of doing otherwise. It is a benediction on the house. But that is not its only meaning for me. It is a rediscovery of the world of which I have the joy of being a part." 

If that is how a dedicated musician daily started his waking hours, we Christians—by the enabling grace of the Holy Spirit—can surely dedicate each new day to our Lord. No matter where we are or what our situation may be, each day we can resolve to dedicate the hours before us to God's praise. As David wrote, "This is the day the Lord has made; we will rejoice and be glad in it" (Psalm 118:24). 

If you are facing loneliness or pain as once again you pick up your burden, you can draw on the Lord's resources and be a living testimony of His all-sufficiency. If you're filled with thanksgiving and praise, you can tell others of God's goodness. 

James reminded us that we "do not know what will happen tomorrow" (4:14). All the more reason, then, to dedicate each day to rejoicing in the Lord. —Vernon Grounds 

This is the day the Lord hath made,
He calls the hours His own;
Let heaven rejoice, let earth be glad,
And praise surround the throne. —Watts

If you know Jesus, you always have a reason to rejoice.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 12, 2006)

March 12, 2006 

Fun In God's Service

Read:  Psalm 126 

Our mouth was filled with laughter, and our tongue with singing. . . . "The Lord has done great things for us, and we are glad." —Psalm 126:2-3 

Bible In One Year: Deuteronomy 17-19; Mark 13:1-20 

 My grandnephew, his wife, and their daughter are serving as missionaries in New Guinea. He closes his newsletters with these words: "Having fun serving Him." 

With the word fun, he means pleasure, not a sense of amusement. How pleasurable it is to be an instrument in God's hand—leading people to the Savior, comforting the sick and sorrowing, bringing transformation to troubled marriages, and doing good in the name of Jesus. 

I'm quite sure the writer of Psalm 126 would agree. The six verses radiate with a spirit of joy and gladness from beginning to end. The psalm opens with a reminder of a time when God "brought back the captivity of Zion" (v.1). God had miraculously delivered His people from a grave situation (exactly what it was we don't know). It was like a dream come true—and His people were filled with joy as they responded with refreshing laughter and hearty singing. It was a revival! 

After a prayer for another such revival, the psalmist made a promise to all who serve God: "Those who sow in tears shall reap in joy" (v.5). 

An abundant spiritual harvest can lead to laughter and singing. Yes, serving Him is fun! —Herb Vander Lugt 

What a delight to be around
People who have a faith profound!
Letting their joy in Christ be known,
Seldom are they to the doldrums prone. —Hess

Joy is a fruit of the Spirit that's always in season.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 16, 2006)

March 16, 2006 

True Sacrifice

Read:  Philippians 2:17-30 

For the work of Christ [Epaphroditus] came close to death, not regarding his life. —Philippians 2:30 

Bible In One Year: Deuteronomy 28-29; Mark 14:54-72 

 Teenagers amaze me. So many of them love life with grand passion and face it with unrelenting optimism. Sometimes they demonstrate the Christian life in ways adults can only hope to emulate. 

Such is the case with Carissa, a teen who loves soccer, basketball, friends, family, and Jesus. In 2000, her mother was diagnosed with cancer. Carissa was just 12 years old, but she began helping to care for her mom. 

During the next few years, Carissa often fed her mom, dressed her, and helped her do anything she couldn't do for herself. "It was so hard to learn," she said. "Can you imagine, a mother and daughter literally changing roles? I truly learned to be a humble servant." 

Sometimes, while her friends were out having fun, Carissa was helping her dad to take care of her mom. She continued to do so until the summer of 2004, when Carissa and her family said goodbye to Mom for the last time. As Carissa puts it, "God took her home and made her perfect." 

Carissa reminds me of Epaphroditus, who sacrificially cared for Paul's needs (Philippians 2:25-30). What examples of caring, love, and compassion! Not all of us, of course, could set aside our lives to give as they did. But their sacrifice can teach us all about the value of servanthood. —Dave Branon 

True greatness does not come to those
Who strive for worldly fame;
It lies instead with those who choose
To serve in Jesus' name. —D. De Haan

When you do little things for others, you do big things for Jesus.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 19, 2006)

March 19, 2006 

Unity In The Faith

Read:  Ephesians 4:1-6 

[God] has made from one blood every nation of men to dwell on all the face of the earth. —Acts 17:26 

Bible In One Year: Joshua 1-3; Mark 16 

 Aristides, a second-century apologist for the Christian faith, wrote this to the Roman emperor Hadrian about believers in his day: 

"They love one another. They never fail to help widows; they save orphans from those who would hurt them. If they have something, they give freely to the man who has nothing; if they see a stranger, they take him home, and are happy, as though he were a real brother. They don't consider themselves brothers in the usual sense, but brothers instead through the Spirit, in God." 

As human beings, we all belong to the same family. Even though we are divided by all sorts of barriers and differences, "under the skin" we're all the same (Acts 17:26). 

As believers in Jesus Christ, then, whatever our differences—denominations, preferences, worship styles—we are one spiritual body that acknowledges the same heavenly Father (Ephesians 4:4-6). The example of our spiritual forebears can be an instructive challenge to us as disciples of Jesus in the 21st century. 

Let's do all we can to demonstrate our unity in Christ. Unity in our diversity is the most effective witness to this sin-fractured world. —Vernon Grounds 

Join hands, then, brothers of the faith,
Whatever your race may be;
Who serves my Father as a son
Is surely kin to me. —Oxenham

Unity among Christians comes from their union with Christ.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 20, 2006)

March 20, 2006 

Trouble At City Hall

Read:  1 Corinthians 11:17-34 

Whoever eats this bread or drinks this cup of the Lord in an unworthy manner will be guilty of the body and blood of the Lord. —1 Corinthians 11:27 

Bible In One Year: Joshua 4-6; Luke 1:1-20 

 Wreckers preparing to tear down a burned-out bakery in Troy, Illinois, accidentally made a big impression on City Hall right next door. A 65-ton crane backed into the government building, creating a huge hole in the front wall. According to a supervisor, the crane operator "was just being careless." 

This accident reminds me of what happened to the church in ancient Corinth. By being self-absorbed and careless with the bread and wine of the Lord's Table, some church members backed into big trouble. Their failure to honor the sanctity of the ceremony dishonored the memory of Christ's sacrifice. Many believers paid for their mistake with a loss of health or even their life (1 Corinthians 11:30). 

Paul urged the Corinthians to judge themselves so that they wouldn't be judged (vv.28,31). And he pointed out that even the Lord's judgment was for their benefit (v.32). 

The Lord's Table will remain an opportunity and a danger until He comes (v.26). By the attitude of our hearts, we will either honor His death or do damage to His name. 

Before you celebrate the Lord's Supper, prayerfully examine yourself. Then, with a heart of gratitude, focus on His sacrifice for you. —Mart De Haan 

I pause, and in fresh honesty confess
The sins I try to hide but Christ can see;
And then, in holy hush I taste the meal
And gratefully recall His death for me. —Gustafson

Only those who take their sin seriously can remember Christ's cross gratefully.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 21, 2006)

March 21, 2006 

Divine Interruptions

Read:  Luke 10:29-37 

A certain Samaritan, as he journeyed, came where he was. And when he saw him, he had compassion. —Luke 10:33 

Bible In One Year: Joshua 7-9; Luke 1:21-38 

 A Samaritan made his way down to Jericho and encountered a wounded Jew lying alongside the road. Others had hurried by, too busy with their own affairs to be interrupted. 

But the Samaritan, who was hated by the Jews and would be expected to pass by, "had compassion." He "bandaged his wounds, . . . set him on his own animal, brought him to an inn, and took care of him" (Luke 10:33-34). 

God's will comes to us in strange ways, often in the form of interruptions. Just when we think our duties are done for the day and we've settled in for a quiet evening at home, someone calls on the telephone or shows up on our doorstep asking for our time. "Are you busy?" they ask. 

The best thing to do is to stop looking at these intrusions as interruptions. Instead, we should take them as opportunities that God is sending us to serve those in need—to listen well, to show love, to help them on their journey toward intimacy with God. 

One early Christian writer, Jean-Pierre de Caussade, said, "Love is the duty of the present moment." No matter what else we may have planned, love is our duty. 

"Who is my neighbor?" I ask. Jesus answers, "The person in need I'm sending your way." —David Roper 

Lord, if I'm feeling rushed today,
I need your eyes to help me see
That when an interruption comes
It is an opportunity. —Sper

An interruption may be a divine appointment.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 22, 2006)

March 22, 2006 

Blackbeard

Read:  Isaiah 14:12-15 

You were perfect in your ways . . . till iniquity was found in you. —Ezekiel 28:15 

Bible In One Year: Joshua 10-12; Luke 1:39-56 

 As a young man in the late 1600s, Edward Teach joined the crew of a British ship that was headed to the Caribbean. Much later in his nautical career, he managed to capture a merchant vessel and turn it into a 40-gun warship. Teach soon became known as Blackbeard—the most feared pirate in the hemisphere. 

Blackbeard had some success as a pirate, but his "career" abruptly ended when he encountered a contingent of the British Royal Navy. In a desperate battle, he and his fellow pirates were killed, putting an end to their terrorizing exploits. 

Long ago in the heavenly places, an angel fell into spiritual piracy. Lucifer was a cherub who stood in the radiant glory of God (Ezekiel 28:11-15). But his own self-love replaced love for his Creator. Desiring to be like the Most High, he led a rebellion and was cast out of heaven (Isaiah 14:12-15). Today he and his henchmen are doing whatever they can to commandeer the lives of human beings (Luke 8:12; 2 Corinthians 4:4). 

Even so, we don't need to be afraid. Satan is a dangerous enemy, but Jesus sealed his ultimate fate when He rose from the dead. And He has given us everything we need to withstand the devil's attacks (Ephesians 6:10-18). —Dennis Fisher 

And though this world with devils filled
Should threaten to undo us;
We will not fear, for God has willed
His truth to triumph through us. —Luther

He who is in you is greater than he who is in the world. —1 John 4:4


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 28, 2006)

March 28, 2006 

Keep Going For God!

Read:  Psalm 92 

They shall still bear fruit in old age; they shall be fresh and flourishing. —Psalm 92:14 

Bible In One Year: Judges 4-6; Luke 4:31-44 

 A familiar saying goes something like this: "Old age is a matter of mind over matter. If you don't mind, it doesn't matter!" 

That must have been John Kelley's attitude. Kelley, who died in 2004 at the age of 96, ran in 58 Boston Marathons (that's 26.2 miles each time)—including his last one in 1992 when he was 84 years old. 

Kelley's remarkable feat is a reminder to each of us that we must stay active as long as we can. Far too many folks hit middle age and put the body in neutral. And Christians too often put their service for Jesus Christ in the same inactive mode. 

Each of us has a responsibility to God, as long as He gives us physical and mental strength, to work heartily "as to the Lord" (Colossians 3:23). We are never called to retire from life and coast home to heaven. 

The psalmist said that the righteous "shall still bear fruit in old age" (Psalm 92:14). For those who are physically able, that means continuing in active service. For those who can no longer move about, that means being active in prayer and in quiet service. 

Let's make sure old age doesn't stop us from bearing fruit. We need to keep going for God. —Dave Branon 

Growing old but not retiring,
For the battle still is on;
Going on without relenting
Till the final victory's won. —Anon.

To stay youthful, stay useful.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 29, 2006)

March 29, 2006 

A Bold Entrance

Read:  Hebrews 4:14-16 

Let us therefore come boldly to the throne of grace. —Hebrews 4:16 

Bible In One Year: Judges 7-8; Luke 5:1-16 

 One morning, Scott Long and his wife had just awakened and were lying in bed when suddenly a young fellow entered their bedroom. He walked around the bed to Scott's side. 

If the trespasser had been a total stranger, his entrance would've been criminal intrusion. If he had been a friend, his entrance would've been just plain obnoxious. But it was their toddler son who had entered their bedroom, jumped on the bed, and boldly said, "I want in the middle." Scott was struck with the beauty of a child's security in knowing he is wanted. 

We are welcome in our heavenly Father's presence as well. Hebrews 4:16 tells us we can "come boldly to the throne of grace, that we may obtain mercy and find grace to help in time of need." We can approach Him confidently about anything—our needs and our desires—knowing that He cares for us (1 Peter 5:7). 

Writer Phillips Brooks said, "If man is man and God is God, to live without prayer is not merely an awful thing; it is an infinitely foolish thing." 

Let's not be foolish and ignore the help we can find in prayer to our Father. Instead, let's approach Him with the boldness of a child who knows he is loved and wanted by his father. —Anne Cetas 

When we approach the Lord in prayer,
We can come boldly to His throne;
His children come expectantly,
For grace and mercy will be shown. —Sper

Pray as a child talks to his father.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Mar 30, 2006)

March 30, 2006 

Groans Now, Glory Later

Read:  Romans 8:16-30 

Our light affliction . . . is working for us a far more exceeding and eternal weight of glory. —2 Corinthians 4:17 

Bible In One Year: Judges 9-10; Luke 5:17-39 

 I once heard of a Christian seminar titled, "How To Live A Stress-Free Life." Such an unrealistic hope promptly made me stressful! Yet we all long for relief from life's many pressures. 

A Christian friend of mine whose family is experiencing tough times admits feeling let down by God. She said, "I've prayed, agonized, and claimed promises, but nothing changes. The frustrating thing is that I know He has the power to get us out of this. I've seen Him do it before, but this time He's silent." 

Larry Crabb, in his book Inside Out, emphasizes that our only hope for complete relief from hardship is to be with Jesus in heaven. "Until then," he says, "we either groan or pretend we don't." He adds, "The experience of groaning, however, is precisely what modern Christianity so often tries to help us escape." 

My friend is groaning and she's not pretending she isn't. Like all of us, she simply wants things to change. But the fact is, something is changing—she is! 

Paul assured us in 2 Corinthians 4:17 that our present sufferings are lightweight and brief compared with the weighty and eternal changes they are producing in us. We groan now, but there's glory ahead (Romans 8:18). —Joanie Yoder 

The obstacles that we must face
Along life's rocky way
Are used by God so we might hear
"Well done" from Him someday. —Sper

God often uses a setback to move us forward.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 1, 2006)

April 1, 2006 

The Forgotten Book

Read:  Psalm 119:89-104 

I will never forget Your precepts, for by them You have given me life. —Psalm 119:93 

Bible In One Year: Judges 13-15; Luke 6:27-49 

 A young boy noticed a large black book all covered with dust lying on a high shelf. His curiosity was aroused, so he asked his mother about it. Embarrassed, she hastily explained, "That's a Bible. It's God's Book." The boy thought for a moment and then said, "Well, if that's God's Book, why don't we give it back to Him? Nobody around here uses it anyway." 

In many homes, the Bible is hardly used or even thought about. The only time anyone picks it up to read it is when there's trouble, sickness, or a death in the family. And even then, the person may not know where to look for the help that's needed. 

How long has it been since you've picked up your Bible and studied it for your own enjoyment, edification, and spiritual growth? Yes, it's God's Book—but He doesn't want it back. He wants you to keep it, to ponder it, to understand it, to believe it, and to obey its message. 

That's the primary reason for this booklet, Our Daily Bread. Each devotional article is intended to help you understand God's Word. 

Did you read today's Scripture passage? If not, why not do so right now? Don't let the Bible become the forgotten Book in your home. —Richard De Haan 

O let me love my Bible more
And take a fresh delight
By day to read these wonders o'er
And meditate by night. —Watts

The more you read the Bible, the more you'll love its Author.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 5, 2006)

April 5, 2006 

Always Awake

Read:  Psalm 121 

I will both lie down in peace, and sleep; for You alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety. —Psalm 4:8 

Bible In One Year: 1 Samuel 1-3; Luke 8:26-56 

 A mother and her 4-year-old daughter were preparing for bed. The child was afraid of the dark. When the lights were turned off, the girl noticed the moon shining through the window. "Mommy," she asked, "is that God's light up there?" "Yes, it is," came the reply. Soon another question: "Will He put it out and go to sleep too?" "Oh no, He never goes to sleep." After a few silent moments, the little girl said, "As long as God is awake, I'm not scared." Realizing that the Lord would be watching over her, the reassured child soon fell into a peaceful sleep. 

As Christians, we may confidently commit both the night and the day to our ever-faithful God. He is fully aware of our fears in the dark as well as our frustrations in the light. We can be assured of His constant care. His loving eye and protecting hand are always upon us. 

Perhaps you face lonely hours because of illness or the loss of a loved one. The shadows of the night make the anxiety of your situation seem greater than ever. Doubts arise and fears flood your soul, robbing you of your needed rest. 

Trust the heavenly Father, and with the psalmist you will be able to say, "I will both lie down in peace, and sleep; for You alone, O Lord, make me dwell in safety" (Psalm 4:8). Remember, God is always awake. —Paul Van Gorder 

In His care confiding
I will sweetly sleep,
For the Lord my Savior
Will in safety keep. —Psalter

If you have trouble getting to sleep, try resting in the Lord.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 7, 2006)

April 7, 2006 

"They Wouldn't Let Me!"

Read:  Matthew 11:20-30 

Come to Me, all you who labor and are heavy laden, and I will give you rest. —Matthew 11:28 

Bible In One Year: 1 Samuel 7-9; Luke 9:18-36 

 A woman was trapped on the top floor of a burning building. Flames and smoke blocked every way of escape. When firefighters arrived, one of the men scrambled up a ladder to the window where the woman was screaming for help, and with outstretched arms he offered to save her. But when she looked down and saw the great distance to the ground below, she panicked and drew back into the room. 

The man attempting the rescue begged her to trust him for her safety, but his pleas were not heeded. In senseless fear she retreated beyond the fireman's reach. Finally, being forced to return to the ground, he said with tears in his eyes, "I did everything I could to save her, but she wouldn't let me!" 

Those words made me think of the spiritual peril facing so many people. Jesus longs to forgive their sins, but they stubbornly resist His offer of salvation. By refusing to trust Him, they are like the woman who perished in the flames even though she could have escaped. 

Dear friend, right now believe on the Lord Jesus! He invites you to come to Him (Matthew 11:28). Don't be among those of whom the Lord must say, "I did everything I could to save them, but they wouldn't let Me!" —Richard De Haan 

Why do you wait, dear brother?
The harvest is passing away;
Your Savior is longing to bless you,
There's danger and death in delay. —Root

Faith is the hand that receives God's gift.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 10, 2006)

April 10, 2006 

Convicting Word

Read:  Mark 2:1-12 

When Jesus saw their faith, He said to the paralytic, "Son, your sins are forgiven you." —Mark 2:5 

Bible In One Year: 1 Samuel 15-16; Luke 10:25-42 

 A young cowboy with no regard for God traveled to San Francisco and began a life of revelry, spending the money he had earned while working on the range. One night he staggered to his hotel room and slept until late the next day. When he awoke, he saw a small book on a nightstand near his bed and picked it up. It was the gospel of Mark. Disgusted, he threw it on the floor. 

That evening, the book had once again been laid beside the bed. When he saw it in the same place the third day, he decided to read it. He found the book so interesting he couldn't lay it aside. He later testified, "I learned that the Son of God said to a paralyzed man, 'Your sins are forgiven you,' and praised a poor widow for giving her last two coins. I was impressed when Jesus took little children in His arms and blessed them. And then, in spite of the unjust way He was treated, He went to the cross to save sinners. When I read why He died, I saw my own guilt and found peace in believing." From that day forward, that cowboy became a different man and spent many years giving copies of the book of Mark to others. 

We too must reach as many as possible with the convicting Word. The gospel is truly powerful. —Henry Bosch 

O what joy awaits you, sinner,
When you heed Christ's "Come to Me."
To each seeking soul He whispers,
"I have now forgiven thee!" —Bosch

The gospel is sent to break hard hearts and to heal broken ones.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 16, 2006)

April 16, 2006 

The Great Overcomer

Read:  Hebrews 12:1-16 

O wretched man that I am! Who will deliver me from this body of death? —Romans 7:24 

Bible In One Year: 1 Samuel 30-31; Luke 13:23-35 

 Who is not inspired by the competitor who makes a comeback after being down and seemingly out of the running! The runner who stumbles while coming off the starting blocks but moves gradually into the lead stirs the imagination of us all. The team that can come from behind in the last moments to win excites us even more than the team that constantly wins by scoring big in the first part of the game. 

Jesus made the most amazing comeback the world has ever seen. After being humiliated, insulted, spit upon, whipped, beaten, and nailed to a cross, His executioners claimed victory and declared Him dead. A military guard secured His tomb. How could anyone be more down and out than that? 

Yet the struggle was not over; it was only the beginning. Three days later, He rose from the grave and reappeared as the victor over sin, death, and hell—a comeback like no other in all of history. 

Are you feeling out of the running today? Have you stumbled badly? Think about Jesus' suffering. Ponder His resurrection. Ask Him to give you the victory. Just imagine what He has to offer you, no matter how far down you are now! 

No one has overcome like our Lord. —Mart De Haan 

The great example is our Lord
Of overcoming power;
The strength that brought Him from the grave
Gives hope in life's dark hour. —Branon

Jesus died to save us and lives to keep us.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 18, 2006)

April 18, 2006 

Glad Service

Read:  Ephesians 6:5-9 

Serve the Lord with gladness; come before His presence with singing. —Psalm 100:2 

Bible In One Year: 2 Samuel 3-5; Luke 14:25-35 

 As a boy, I never shared my father's enthusiasm for the soil. For several summers he had a little plot of ground in the country where he planted a garden. It provided physical therapy and relaxation for him, as well as a bountifully laden table for family and friends. 

Back then, a hand-pushed plow was used to break up the ground, and the initial plowing, therefore, was often difficult. I remember helping my dad load his cultivator into the trunk one day and going with him to his garden. When we arrived, he prepared to make the first furrow while I took the lunch basket and picked a comfortable seat under the shade of an apple tree. 

I was totally unsuspecting as I observed my father attach a rope to both handles of the cultivator and make a harness. Soon an unwilling boy was in front of that plow. Dad pushed and I pulled—and grumbled. Up one row and down another—over and over again. How miserable I was doing my duty! 

Sometimes when we're asked to serve the Lord in a particular way, we reluctantly accept, but we do so only out of a sense of obligation. When that happens, we need to pray for a willing spirit so that we can "serve the Lord with gladness" (Psalm 100:2). —Paul Van Gorder 

I am happy in the service of the King,
I am happy, oh, so happy;
Through the sunshine and the shadow I can sing,
In the service of the King. —Ackley
© 1912, The Rodeheaver Co.

A willing spirit changes the drudgery of duty into a labor of love.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 19, 2006)

April 19, 2006 

Keep A Low Profile

Read:
Psalm 34:11-22 

The Lord is near to those who have a broken heart. —Psalm 34:18 

Bible In One Year: 2 Samuel 6-8; Luke 15:1-10 

 The National Weather Service advises that if you're ever caught out in the open during a severe lightning storm, you should kneel down, bend forward, and put your hands on your knees. Then, if lightning strikes nearby, your body will be less likely to serve as a conductor. Maximum safety depends on keeping a low physical profile. 

The same applies to Christians caught in life's storms—we must assume a low spiritual posture. This means we must humble ourselves before the Lord (Psalm 34:18), be-cause pride and rebellion can harden us. We must speak truthfully (v.13), depart from evil, do good, and seek peace (v.14). Our heavenly Father wants us to stay close to Him when our hearts are hurting so He can impart His renewing strength and healing love. 

Yes, we'll get drenched in the driving rains of adversity, and sometimes its fierce winds will buffet us so severely that we'll almost be swept off our feet. With each blinding flash of lightning we may be strongly tempted to get up and run. But keeping a low spiritual profile of humility and fear of God is the surest and safest way to weather the storm. David assured us that those who trust God in life's storms will not be condemned (v.22). —Dennis De Haan 

He that is down needs fear no fall,
He that is low, no pride;
He that is humble ever shall
Have God to be his guide. —Bunyan

God doesn't shield us from life's storms; He shelters us in life's storms.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 27, 2006)

April 27, 2006

In Conference

READ: Luke 11:1-13 

As He was praying in a certain place, . . . one of His disciples said to Him, "Lord, teach us to pray." —Luke 11:1

The president of a large company wanted to talk to the factory’s manager about an urgent matter. But the manager’s secretary said, "He cannot be disturbed. He’s in conference—as he is every day at this time."

"Tell him the president wants to see him," the man responded impatiently.

The secretary firmly replied, "I have strict orders, Sir, not to disturb him while he is in conference."

Angrily, the man brushed past the secretary and opened the door to the manager’s office. After one quick look he backed out, gently closed the door, and said, "I’m sorry!" The president had found his manager on his knees in front of his open Bible.

The purpose of a daily devotional time is to stimulate regular, intimate meetings with the King of kings. We need to seek new orders and instructions each day from the One who has planned our lives and provided for our needs.

Jesus Himself spent regular time in prayer and inspired His disciples to pray (Luke 11:1). He gave them what we know as The Lord’s Prayer and told them to keep asking, seeking, and knocking (vv.9-10).

Have you spent time in conference with God today? It’s never too late to start. —M.R. De Haan

Begin the day with God,
Kneel down to Him in prayer;
Lift up your heart to His abode,
And seek His love to share.  —Anon.

Begin the day with prayer; end it with praise.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Apr 28, 2006)

April 28, 2006

Tramps And Pilgrims

READ: Hebrews 11:13-16 

They were strangers and pilgrims on the earth. —Hebrews 11:13

During the Great Depression of the early 1930s, many men became tramps. They hopped freight trains to travel from place to place, slept in empty boxcars, and earned a little money by doing seasonal jobs. When they couldn’t find a job, they resorted to begging. My mother was a "soft touch" for any such drifters who came to our door for food. They had lost the comfortable security of a home.

Like the tramp, a pilgrim may be without the comfort and protection of a home, but he knows where he is going. His hopes and aspirations are set upon a goal.

The Christian is to be that kind of pilgrim. In Hebrews we read about the heroes of the faith, who "confessed that they were strangers and pilgrims on the earth" (11:13). They were able to live godly lives of faith because they looked forward to "a better, that is, a heavenly country" (v.16).

The Lord is preparing you and me for eternity, and everything we do is full of significance. Though this earth is not our permanent place of habitation, we are not aimless vagabonds. We are to be sojourners who live responsibly as we travel to our prepared destination. We have a heavenly Father who loves us and will welcome us into that home made ready by our Savior. —Herbert Vander Lugt

A few more watches keeping,
A few more foes to down,
As pilgrims brave we journey
To win the victor’s crown!  —Bosch

Don’t drive your stakes too deep; we’re moving in the morning!


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 10, 2006)

May 10, 2006

The Greatness Of Godliness    
READ: Genesis 47:7-12 

Jacob blessed Pharaoh, and went out from before Pharaoh. —Genesis 47:10

In the eyes of most people, Jacob’s brother Esau was the greater man of the two. Through the years he had accumulated immense wealth and power. He was the ruler of the land of Edom and could have met Pharaoh on his own terms. Yet Esau, with all his earthly authority, could not have blessed Pharaoh. Only Jacob had that power (Genesis 47:10).

The spiritual is greater than the natural. God can endow a humble human being with awesome moral force. Holiness has within itself the power to master all other powers.

The Greek word for power or authority (exousia) contains the preposition ex, which means “out of” or “from.” This suggests that the ability to influence others flows from inside. It is rooted in what we are. “Do you wish to be great?” Augustine asked. “Then begin by being.” Greatness comes from holiness and nothing more.

I have a friend who makes his way through the halls of power in Washington, DC, meeting with the most prominent women and men in the world. He speaks a word or two, prays, and then walks on, but he leaves behind the lingering and compelling influence of Christ. He has the aura of greatness that surrounds all whose lives reflect the character of Jesus. It is the greatness of godliness. —David H. Roper

I want my heart His throne to be,
So that a watching world may see
His likeness shining forth in me;
I want to be like Jesus.  —Chisholm

Even a little example can have a big influence for Christ.


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 13, 2006)

May 13, 2006

Leader Or Follower?    READ: Luke 5:27-32 

[Jesus] said to him, “Follow Me.” —Luke 5:27

A close friend asked Gandhi, “If you admire Christ so much, why don’t you become a Christian?” It is said that he replied, “When I meet a Christian who is a follower of Christ, I may consider it.”

But isn’t that what a Christian is supposed to be—a follower of Christ? Joe Stowell, former president of Moody Bible Institute, wrote in Following Christ: “Many of us live out our faith as though [Christ] exists to follow us. We come to believe that Christ exists to satisfy our demands. . . . This disguised form of self-serving religion sets Christ up as just one more commodity in life that will enhance and empower our dreams.”

When Jesus called His disciples to follow Him, He meant that He would do the leading and directing; they would do the following (Luke 5:27). Like the disciples, we must give up our will, obey Him, and choose to “lose” our lives for Him (17:33).

Without too much thought, this might sound simple. But in reality, it is impossible to do on our own. Only by choosing each day to let go of our own plans and by trusting the Holy Spirit’s leading can we cooperate with His work in us.

This is God’s way of teaching us to become His submissive followers instead of the leader. —Anne Cetas

Because Christ is the One who holds
The key to all our needs,
We can release what we hold dear
To follow where He leads.  —Sper

To lead others to Jesus, you must first learn to follow Him.


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 16, 2006)

May 16, 2006  Walking Tall  READ: Leviticus 26:3,12-16 

I have broken the bands of your yoke and made you walk upright. —Leviticus 26:13

During my basic training in the Army, our drill sergeant worked hard week after week to transform us from a group of slouching civilians into a company of men who stood straight and walked tall. It was not an easy job. When he finally said, “You’re looking good!” we felt proud of who we were and how we had changed.

That experience came to mind when I read Leviticus 26:13, “I am the Lord your God, who brought you out of the land of Egypt, that you should not be their slaves; I have broken the bands of your yoke and made you walk upright.” After 400 years of slavery and hard labor, the people of Israel were burdened and discouraged. But under Moses, God led them out of bondage and put them on the road to a new life of freedom through obedience to Him.

It’s a vivid reminder of what God has done for us through Jesus Christ. Paul wrote: “Stand fast . . . in the liberty by which Christ has made us free, and do not be entangled again with a yoke of bondage” (Galatians 5:1).

We don’t need to be bowed down with our sin. As we embrace the freedom of righteousness through faith in Jesus Christ, we can hold our heads high and keep walking tall. —David C. McCasland

May I stand firm, O God of truth,
For all that pleases Thee;
Undaunted by the critic’s frown,
Let nothing hinder me.  —Bosch

There are no deadends on the road of obedience to God.


----------



## phynestone (May 16, 2006)

I really needed to hear this for today. Thanks!


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 17, 2006)

May 17, 2006

A Rusty Mind       READ: Hebrews 5:12-14 

Solid food belongs to those . . . who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil. —Hebrews 5:14

Leonardo da Vinci’s contributions to art, science, and engineering establish him as one of the great geniuses in history. Whether it be designing a flying machine or painting the Mona Lisa, his mind was alive, observant, and creative. He is credited with making this comment about maintaining mental sharpness: “Iron rusts from disuse; stagnant water loses its purity; . . . even so does inaction sap the vigor of the mind.”

It is also possible to become stagnant in our Christian life. This is what happened to the recipients of the book of Hebrews. The inspired author saw the symptoms and knew the cure. “Solid food belongs to those who are of full age, that is, those who by reason of use have their senses exercised to discern both good and evil” (Hebrews 5:14).

The word exercised is from the Greek gymnasium and relates to our idea of a disciplined workout. The Christian life is to be one of growing in knowledge so that we learn to choose the right path. And we do that by looking into the Word of God.

Take a fresh look at the Bible and ask God for new insights on how it affects your relationship with Him and with others. Work at staying spiritually fit. —Dennis Fisher

Search the Scripture’s precious store—
As a miner digs for ore,
Search, and you will surely find
Treasures to enrich your mind.  —Anon.

Spiritual growth requires the solid food of God’s Word.


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 17, 2006)

19sweetie said:
			
		

> I really needed to hear this for today. Thanks!


You're welcome!


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 18, 2006)

May 18, 2006

Are You A Complainer?    READ: Numbers 11:1-10 

When the people complained, it displeased the Lord. —Numbers 11:1

There’s a story about a farmer who was known for his negative attitude. One day a neighbor stopped by and commented on the farmer’s wonderful crop. “You must be extremely happy with this year’s harvest,” he said. The farmer grudgingly replied, “Well, yes, it looks like a pretty good one, but a bumper crop is awfully hard on the soil.”

The people of Israel had the same kind of complaining attitude. God had miraculously taken care of them during their wilderness wanderings, yet they constantly complained. For example, they griped about the manna that God had so graciously provided. Remembering the fish, cucumbers, melons, leeks, onions, and garlic of Egypt, they whined, “There is nothing at all except this manna before our eyes!” (Numbers 11:6). What ingratitude!

We too sometimes tend to focus on the negatives rather than the positives of life. We murmur against the Lord when we should be praising Him for His countless blessings. We let ourselves be distracted by the disappointments and deprivations that God allows for our spiritual good.

Whenever we are tempted to grumble, let’s remember Numbers 11:1, “When the people complained, it displeased the Lord.” —Richard De Haan

Every time you want to grumble,
Think of others who have less;
Ask the Lord to keep you humble,
Grateful for each happiness.  —Marye

Some people go through life standing at the complaint counter.


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 19, 2006)

May 19, 2006

Signs Are Not Enough     READ: John 6:25-35 

“This is the work of God, that you believe in Him whom He sent.” . . . They said to Him, “What sign will You perform?” —John 6:29-30

Film director Woody Allen has been quoted as saying, “If only God would give me some clear sign! Like making a large deposit in my name at a Swiss bank.”

The reasons people give for not believing God often boil down to something they want God to do to prove Himself. Sadly, in making “to do” lists for God, we miss seeing the countless things He has already done.

Even people who lived near Jesus and who witnessed His miracles asked for more proof. Comparing Jesus to Moses, they asked, “What sign will You perform then, that we may see it and believe You? . . . Our fathers ate the manna in the desert; as it is written, ‘He gave them bread from heaven to eat’” (John 6:30-31).

The startling thing about their request is that just one day earlier Jesus had indeed given them bread. He had fed 5,000 of them with the bread from one boy’s lunch!

Had we been in Jesus’ place, we may have replied, “What about the bread I fed you yesterday?” But Jesus used the moment to teach them, “I am the bread of life” (v.35).

Instead of waiting in doubt and disappointment for God to do the one thing we demand of Him, let’s take the time to look at everything God has already done. —Julie Ackerman Link

If you’re waiting for a sign from heaven,
I’m afraid you may be disappointed;
God has given us the perfect witness—
Jesus Christ, the One He has anointed.  —Hess

What we know of God encourages us to trust Him in all we don’t know.


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 22, 2006)

May 22, 2006

Whose Are You?    READ: Psalm 24 

The earth is the Lord’s, and all its fullness, the world and those who dwell therein. —Psalm 24:1

You’re not the boss of me!” Have you ever heard a child make this statement to someone in authority? It’s the child’s attempt to assert his or her independence.

It’s not just children, though. No matter what our age, we don’t like having someone tell us what to do. After all, that person might ask us to do something we don’t want to do, or put us in a situation we don’t want to be in.

Therein lies the fear of trusting God. Afraid of putting control of our life into His hands, we prefer to dig in and say, “You’re not the boss of me.”

There’s a serious problem with that line of thinking: It’s not accurate. In reality, we cannot tell God that He’s not in charge. In Psalm 24, David said, “The earth is the Lord’s, and all its fullness, the world and those who dwell therein” (v.1). God is the boss of “those who dwell” in the world. That means all of us.

Our response, therefore, of trusting Him and turning our life over to Him comes when we acknowledge His authority. We say to Him, “Lord, You are the boss of me! I acknowledge Your ownership, and I want to work with You to accomplish Your will.”

We are God’s. He is in charge. Our job is to trust in Him and live for Him. —Dave Branon

Now I belong to Jesus,
Jesus belongs to me,
Not for the years of time alone,
But for eternity.  —Clayton
© Renewal 1971 by Norman Clayton Publishing Co.

You are not your own. . . . You were bought at a price.  —1 Corinthians 6:19-20


----------



## greenidlady1 (May 30, 2006)

May 30, 2006

Beyond Amazing    READ: Psalm 19:1-6 

The heavens are the work of Your hands. —Psalm 102:25

In 1977, the United States launched a rocket into space. On board was a small craft called Voyager I, a probe that was jettisoned into space to explore the planets. After Voyager was done sending back photos and data from the planet Jupiter and its neighbors, it didn’t stop working. It just kept going.

Today, almost 30 years later, that tiny vehicle is still going—traveling at a speed of over 38,000 miles per hour. And it’s nearly 9 billion miles from the sun. That’s mind-boggling! Brilliant scientists have sent a ship to the edge of our solar system. It’s astounding. It’s amazing.

But it’s absolutely puny when compared with what God has done. It would be like hearing someone brag to the architect of the Empire State Building that he had traveled to the second floor.

We have barely begun to explore the vastness of God’s creation. But every small step by mankind should continue to put us in absolute awe of God’s power and creativity. Think of this: While we have left the realm of one star with a spaceship, the Creator of the stars “calls them all by name” (Isaiah 40:26). After all, He made them.

Exploring the universe is amazing. But exploring the God who made it all: That’s beyond amazing! —Dave Branon

I sing the mighty power of God
That made the mountains rise,
That spread the flowing seas abroad
And built the lofty skies.  —Watts

The wonder of it all—just to think that God loves me.  —Shea


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jun 1, 2006)

June 1, 2006

The Color Of Blue

READ: Numbers 15:37-41 

Tell them to make tassels on the corners of their garments . . . and to put a blue thread in the tassels. —Numbers 15:38

The children of Israel were to make tassels on the corners of their garments with “a blue thread in the tassels” (Numbers 15:38). The tassels reminded them to “do all My commandments, and be holy for your God” (v.40). The blue thread—the color of the heavens above—spoke of His immeasurable power and saving grace.

We still need reminders today. In the fuss and frenzy of our busy lives, we easily forget God and His passion for us. We forget that He lives within and around us and loves us with eternal affection. It helps to have something to signify His presence. Blue can be one of those signs.

“The first step is to remember,” says Aslan in C. S. Lewis’ The Silver Chair. Aslan, a figure of Christ, tells Jill to “remember the signs” he has given her.

If you learn God’s signs—like the significance of the color blue—it will be easier to remember God’s love. Blue can remind you of the invisible realm above and all around, unseen and yet as real as anything you can see. A mountain lake, a glacial crevasse, an alpine forget-me-not, a cerulean sky—all remind us of heaven and God’s unfathomable love.

When you see blue, think of God’s love, and especially His love for you. —David H. Roper

This is my Father’s world!
He shines in all that’s fair;
In the rustling grass I hear Him pass—
He speaks to me everywhere.  —Babcock

Daily blessings are daily reminders of God.


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jul 31, 2006)

ODB readers,
Sorry I have been away for a while, I have had a LOT going on and haven't been to the boards.  I am going to try to take the time to send them out again, just bear with me and PLEASE keep me in prayer!
G


----------



## greenidlady1 (Jul 31, 2006)

July 31, 2006

Tears In Heaven  
READ: Revelation 21:1-8 

God will wipe away every tear from their eyes; there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor crying. â€”Revelation 21:4

In 1991, famed British guitarist Eric Clapton was stricken with grief when his 4-year-old son Conor died as a result of a fall from an apartment window. Looking for an outlet for his grief, Clapton penned perhaps his most poignant ballad: â€œTears In Heaven.â€ It seems that every note weighs heavy with the sense of pain and loss that can be understood only by a parent who has lost a child.

Surprisingly, however, Clapton said in a television interview years later, â€œIn a sense, it wasnâ€™t even a sad song. It was a song of belief. When it [says that] there will be no more tears in heaven, I think itâ€™s a song of optimismâ€”of reunion.â€

The thought of a heavenly reunion is powerful indeed. For everyone who has trusted Jesus Christ for salvation, there is the hope that we will be reunited forever in a place where â€œGod will wipe away every tear from [our] eyes; there shall be no more death, nor sorrow, nor cryingâ€ (Revelation 21:4). And, most of all, it is a place where we will â€œsee His faceâ€ and forever be with Christ Himself (22:4).

In our times of loss and grief, of tears and sorrow, isnâ€™t it comforting to know that Christ has purchased for us a heavenly home where there will be no more tears! â€”Bill Crowder

What wonders await us in yonder fair land?
The face of our Savior, the touch of His hand,
No tears and no crying, no sighs or despair,
For Jesus is waiting to welcome us there.  â€”Kerr

When God wipes our tears, sorrow will give way to eternal song.


----------

